# ,  / > Icom >  IC-7610

## RA3DEM

Icom IC-7610
----------------------------
☆IC-7610発表！
　
世界初公開！操作性に優れたタッチパネル対  応、高精細・高速表示が可能なデュアルスコープ搭載。つ  いにベールを脱いだ、HF＋50MHｚ帯対応100W機  、IC-7610です！
-----------------------------
☆ IC- 7610 !  !  c    ,        . ,    , HF + 50MHz ,  100W  , IC- 7610 !

   

: https://twitter.com/7n1mjh/status/766810015747276801

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA3BA

?         7300     7610?          7300.   ,  ,     2700-3000 ..   ,    ,  - 17 .

----------

...
 , 4 USB,        VGA (?)     ,    !

----------


## UA8U

> ...


 "˸ " ()  :Super:

----------


## UA8U

"   "  .  :Smile: 




> ...  SDR     ...


 ,      ,    ( ,   ,  5000$)  ,  ....




> VGA


     ,   :Smile: .         .  ,  .

----------


## RA3DEM



----------

UA8U

----------

> , ,  !


,     .     .       -     :Smile: .
         ,      .  ,         (?)      .      Flex,      ,  "  ".
      ,      .
 SDR      ...    . . ,   ,    .    "  "  ,            .        ...    ,    20      100,        1000      ,           :Smile: . 
    ,      (  ),     .    ()               .       -   .




> RF,    ,   7300


 ,      .       7300,        .
   ...

----------

UA6AA, UA8U, US7IGN

----------


## DerBear

4  ?
  DVI, 2 USB  1 LAN.

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  "  ".


      ""? 100      ?  ""?
     "",   .    IC-7300. -            "".      . ,    .   IQ       ... ! ,               ,    ""! :::: 
,        ,       .   ,  "",    .
 ,    "  ",   .  :Smile:

----------

R6YY

----------


## Serg

> .


6 ...        ,    7410  9100.
      VGA ?  BNC,    -    2 ,   -    10.
 DVI   LAN   SPDIF  ,  ..  USB-B.





> ,    !


 -   ,    ,  , .   -   ...

----------

RT9I

----------


## Serg

> ?


,  ,    -, ..    .

----------


## UA6AA

> 4  ?
>   DVI, 2 USB  1 LAN.


     DVI?

        ....? .

----------


## UA6AA

,    
     USB + LAN ?

----------


## Serg

> USB + LAN ?


     ,   77-7800.

----------


## DerBear

> DVI?


,    DVI . VGA     .     .     TS-990. VGA   .         DVI  HDMI.   ,   ICOM       .  
 -       USB.

    ,       .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA8U

? RDA Contest Ĩ. ::

----------


## UA6AA

> ? RDA Contest Ĩ.


   R7DA ,      RDA.       :Smile: 

  Yaesu  Kenwood       ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,       dualwatch.  ICOM       78.


99%,    ,        .

----------


## UT4LW

> 99%,    ,        .


-,    RF.     2   (-  Icom)    ? :::: 
,        ,  ,      .

----------


## US7IGN

> (  )  30  ...


  ,           :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  ?.


,          .
,     IC-7810 . ,  BNC    ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UA6AA

http://www.icomuk.co.uk/News_Article/3508/19067/

IC-7610 HF/50MHz Transceiver (Base Station) The IC-7610 is the successor to the IC-7600 and will be a dual-watch capable HF+50MHz 100W base station with built-in antenna tuner. The LCD will be touch screen and you will be able to connect an external display.

!   !!!

----------

UA8U

----------


## Serg

> !   !!!


 ,      ,   ,      5-7"    15-19".

----------


## R5AU

> 100        (     -   - ,     )     ..


       ,        7610    Flex6700+Maestro ,                       .        :       Winkey    ,        .     7810,   7610    7600.
     (  7610)    .
73!

----------

Filin-2000, UA6AMF, UR3IQO, UT4LW

----------


## RN3GP

> 7810


,  7300, 7610   7710 7810.   Flex .   ,   -1  ,  ..... :Sad:

----------

R5AU

----------

Filin-2000, RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

> 144+432  1296


     ,      .
     .

  TS       ,  IC   ,   7610,      .

----------


## R5AU

6300+ ,  

       6700     :
 /  +    (      70       1,7  )+   ,     ,    +   (   FLdigi  MixW...) - Dstar  
    .

  ,  7610           ,  Icom   .

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

> 2500-3000    .


                  API

----------


## UT4LW

MB-1?      ,      !     ,   -.  ::::  
  ,   RDAC -    MB-1.      ,   ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ? -?


 .
 IC-7300 RM6AA   .    MB-1   ! :::: 




> .


           IC-7300... ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

> RK3TD/6 .


1:1  :Super:

----------

Filin-2000, R4DZ, R7KK, RA1WU

----------


## UA6AA

.      7610 .        .

----------


## UT4LW

!    ?
   ,     -   .       .

----------


## R4DZ

,      .

----------


## UA8U

> !


   ? ,   .

----------


## UA6AA

.     $3000
   RDA contest-        ?  :Smile: 
MB-1 -    , .
      ( )     ,  Windows    .     .
    HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97z0FDIo2QM

   Dual watch?        IC-737
        ?
   ICOM   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNn2gGGpxE4

----------

Filin-2000, RN3GP, UA8U

----------


## UA6AA

Kenwood    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nddOz2ODFzg
 YAESU    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puy0A2E2E-Q

----------

UA8U

----------


## UC8U

> ,     IC-7810 .


           ic7851 ?

----------


## Serg

> Dual watch?        IC-737


      ,    756-x    .. 7600, ..         ,          .  -     ,      Yaesu   . 
   -   ,    ,   -    ANT (  ) -    2 RX.




> S- ,    ...


       dBm      100.

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,       ,     (  )


,  ,      (,     ).

         ,       .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  ,


    ,     DSP c   ....    FT-1000MP    .....,    ...




> 


 ,   ,     .

UT4LW,  ? , ?

----------


## UA8U

UT4LW,  ? , ?



> 781


       .     1000MP c ,       .    ,      IC-7610,     .

----------

Filin-2000, R5AU

----------


## UA8U

UT4LW,  ? , ?



> 781


       .     1000MP c ,       .    ,      IC-7610,     .




> 


        .  ""    .

*  5 ():*

UT4LW   ,     .   .       IC-7610 c HAM Fair.   .




> ,          7610.


  ,       ,    . , .

----------


## UA8U

> (   781)


         . FT-1000MP   ? ,  1995.  781 ? ,  1987.        .  1000MP  775-.     .  .   .




> ,


 ,    .   ,   .    RADIOEXPERT?  IC-7300    60. P.S.   ,     . " , .." () :Smile:

----------


## Serg

> ,  1995.  781 ? ,  1987.


  -    7600 .
    ,          1000, ..                  2 .
 -     -              "".  ,     , -     -  .

----------


## Serg

> -  ,         .


  , ,     ,      ,    ,    ,      . ,    ,       .

----------

DerBear, gera, UR5LAM

----------

gera, Serg, UR5LAM

----------


## UA6AA

?!   . ,   ,    ""   ssb  :Smile: 

,   ...     7610 -   . .

----------


## UA6AA

?
        .
       ,        . ,    .

----------


## Serg

> ,   ,    ""   ssb


     SO2R- ,      .




> ?


 -      -  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> , ,     ,      ,    ,    ,      .


          ,          ,       .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          ,


           4       . ,     ,        (   -)   .  .   , !

----------


## Stabor

> c R7AB   ,   CW  RTTY


        -  .

----------


## Stabor

>

----------


## UA6AA

7. Dual-watch, with no signal degradation, and true cross band, cross mode capability. [Dual demod may require 2 DSP chains].

http://www.hamlife.jp/2016/08/20/hamfair2016-icom-ic7610/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNn2gGGpxE4

----------


## R7KD

11 ,   . 7300 "    ".  ...    -   ,    .      , .     . 16 bit,  ?   . . 73 !!! :Super:

----------


## UR5LAM

: 1440 x 2560 pixels (~534 ppi pixel density) .      .   ,       .       , .

----------

gera

----------


## UR5LAM

.  ,       ,   ,          .         -   ?

----------

BIRUSS, DerBear, Filin-2000, RU6DX, Serg, ua3enb, yl2gl

----------


## BIRUSS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep4lNsBA4DU

----------


## UA6AA

? ?  990?

----------


## UT4LW

*UA6AA*, ,     ,    Icom:   ,    ,  ,      2017-    "",   .

----------

R7KK

----------


## UA8U

> Icom:


  ,  ?     .     - (SS). :Smile: 




> MB1


      ,  ,  ,   MB-1.

----------


## UA6AA

> *UA6AA*, ,     ,    Icom:   ,    ,  ,      2017-    "",   .


          ,   ?     ?  :Smile:

----------

DerBear, Filin-2000

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 .
      7610,          7800  7851. ,   .




> ,   .


 :Smile: 
     ,     .  -   ** , .. **      "" SDR.
     IQ        SDR, ,  * ,  .* :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ..  $3.   ... ICOM--->>


 Serg,        .   ?

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,      "   ".

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> 7300


!  " "!?  ,    -  , ,  ,  -       ... ,   .
 ,  , , ,    , " 7610".  ,         ,   ,       "  ,   "?

----------

R6YY

----------


## R6LCF

> !  " "!?  ,    -  ,


,               .           .                  .       ,  !

----------


## UA8U

K9CT     .

----------


## US7IGN

> , ..       .


 CW  SSB      :Crazy:

----------


## UA8U

> ,        ?


 .




> ?


 ,  ,       :Smile: .   #89,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300...


   .   7300  ,    ,      .  !
P.S.                        .         Kenwood   Icom   !

----------


## UA8U

> 76-,      -  HD .


 ,     - ,    -   :Smile: .       .

----------


## UA8U

?    .

----------


## UR3IQO

> UA6AA, ,     ,    Icom:   ,    ,  ,      2017-    "",   .


,            /    .   ,   7300      32     ,     , 800480         (          ).    (      1024600),        DDR ,       - "" ,          /  .      / -   .    -     :Wink:  

         ,     -   ,  800480             ,    ..  :Rolling Eyes: 




> ,      "   ".


  :Wink: .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## Serg

> .


  ""  +          .                 .         ,    ( 6000),   - .

----------

UA8U, US7IGN

----------


## UA0ADX

> ,    3000$.


    ,        )))      ,     ,          "" )))       7600 ...

     ,      ,      7851,        ,   ,  ...      ...  ...   7610    ,    ,               S-    ...

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA6AA

7851  7800 (  )  990-    .    ?
       Windows...   . 
,       .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA8U

> ""


   ,    . ?

*  10 ():*




> 2010


 .




> ,     .


 ,      ,   ,     . , .

----------

UR3IQO

----------


## Borin QTH

,    - YAESU,  KENWOOD.   -   ICOM   .  7610  ,        .   TS990  FT5000.
     ?      .     -   .        -  ,   .    .           .         - ?   UA8U   ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 7610  ,        .   TS990  FT5000.


      ? ......
P.S.           ,    .   ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,.


     ,               .(     )    . ,.    ,   !

----------


## R5ZQ

> ? ......


,.



> ,


   ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


      -    ,   300    .  (+120 ..)

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       .


   .    ic7300 ,   .   .      (+/- 15%) ,  ,     .           .       . ! 
    ,    .   -.       . ,/    -.            .  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       ,


  !

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA0ADX

> ,         ,     ,   !


  ,   7300  7610     ...   ,       )))    -    ,       ,     )))

        ,   ))

       ..

----------

R3KBL

----------


## UA0ADX

)))  )))      ,     ,    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

-1  ,  ,      .  .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .    7610,   .     .    ,    -   ,  ,            .       .

----------


## UI9O

> -1  ,  ,


         .
  (7300)         .    ,    .    .

----------

R5ZQ

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA6AA

> ,        ,  !


  .        ,     ... .

----------

R0LT

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## R5ZQ

> .
>   (7300)         .    ,    .    .


  ,   SDR-.

----------


## UA0ADX

,  7610      2017,   3299  ...    ...

----------


## UA0ADX

,  ,  ....      ((( ...

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

,7600   ,  7610      ,     .

----------


## RAMBLER

,   . ()
     -)

----------


## R7KD

> ,7600   ,  7610      ,     .


, .20    ...  ,  "   ".. 73 !!! :Super:

----------


## ur4mvj

:Neutral:

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

.

----------


## UA3VBD

:

----------


## R5ZQ

> #186


      ,    . ,   .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> !


    ,        ""   7300.




> . 3000 .. .


   ,   .

----------


## Serg

> ,   -  ...


,   ?         ,     .

     ,       IC7300.
      (       )     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,  50- ,   .

----------


## rz3bw

,       -       ?

*  9 ():*

  -     -   . 
       VAC, DAX  .. ,     ,
 CAT  telnet .
   -        "  -   ".
    -    .   ,  .  .. ,   .
, ,      .  - .   -  ,    SDR.    -    .   -    -  .

----------

:
http://www.hamlife.jp/2016/12/10/icom-honsha-event-report-2016/
          :

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> :


   .,      .

----------


## RU6DX

- "".        .     "MULTI"  ""  .   (7600),   ,   . ....

----------



----------


## RN3GP

Icom    USB,    HDMI      .

----------

UR8EN

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


             .    ,       .    7300  . ,   ,   .




> Icom    USB


     ,  .   . YAESU  KENWOOD    COM- .

----------

DerBear, R7WA, RN3GP, UA3VBD, UA8U, UR3IQO

----------


## RN3GP

> YAESU  KENWOOD    COM- .


    FT  TS, ,  ,   . 7610    ,       ,  VGA  2016.  .    (raspberry)  30$    HDMI

----------


## Serg

> VGA  2016


   ,   DVI    ...

----------


## RN3GP

> DVI


 DVI,  .    . -,   ,  - DVI   .  VGA   HDMI.     HDMI,      "" :::: .

  , HDMI   .

----------


## R7WA

-    DVI  DVI/HDMI,   ,     .

----------

UA8U

----------

> HDMI,      "".


  ,     ! :::: 
 ,    7055 HDMI  .




> 


-!

   .
,       !
 :Crazy:

----------


## R5ZQ

,    .        .

----------


## rn6xc

> HDMI,      ""


      DVI   :Wink:

----------


## R5ZQ

.  ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

,    ,      ,    ICOM.       .

----------


## ua3enb

.    ATI  AMD.

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ,


     ,    , ""  EE.




> .


 ,  ,  ,     IC-7610.     UR5LAM  IC-7610     . :Smile: 

*UN9LCW*, ,      ""  .    ,  .......,   ,    ,"  ".    ,      ,  .

----------

R5DD, UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

- 200.

----------


## UA8U

> 200-         ,


     ( ).




> ..


 .    Kenwood TS-480HX,  200W.,    .

----------


## UA8U

,     .

----------



----------


## UA6AA

> ,     .


   .   .
    SO2R ?        ...
         USB   ( )
     .      .
      ?

----------


## UA8U

> 7300  SO2R,


    SO2R?   ? :Smile:

----------

Serg

----------


## R5ZQ

RA3AO    (    90 )    ,       ,   (    ,  ,  ,       . ,     .

----------


## R5ZQ

,   .    ,  ,      ..,     .     .  ,    160    ,   . 7610,   ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## RZ3ADS

,     :

 Built-in digital pre-selector

SDR       -   .      sdr -    -   ,   /. Flex          .      Expert Electronics       .   Icom   .

 ,    ,   ,      5  .

Target RMDR: 105 db with 1kHz separation (slightly lower than 110 dB of IC-7851)

 Icom   .  :      7610      7700,  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UR5LAM

> SDR       -   .





> Icom   .


  .
            , 
  -      , 
   "" ...      Icom.

----------


## UR5LAM

,         ::::  :Crazy:  :!: 
ps     ,    -    7610   ,   -. )

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

,     - , ...    icom 7610 c ""

----------

Serg

----------


## yl2gl

> 


 , ,   ,     ,     - ...  :Wink:

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


 !  ::::

----------


## UT4LW

-  ,           ,  -          .         .

----------


## rn6xc

> 


  ::::  :!:

----------

UA3VBD, UA8U

----------


## US7IGN

,  ...

----------


## US7IGN

-  .    530-   .   -   =)

----------


## UT4LW

? DVI ?   ?  :Shocked:

----------


## BIRUSS

,  .      hdmi .
 .

----------


## UA8U

> ...


  :Smile: 



> 530-   .   -   =)


  :Smile: .    IC-7610.

----------

R7WA

----------


## UI9O

> DVI ?   ?


    .
         10    .
         .

----------

R7WA, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,   ,         AF/RF,    ICOM- ,    spiker ,     ,....,       . ,      .

----------


## R5ZQ

,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,     ,      "....   ,  ...  "

----------

DerBear, R7WA, UT1FT

----------


## UA3VBD

> ,       10 ?


  SDR- ,    .     ""  .
             160 - 170 .      ,          .

----------


## UI9O

*UA3VBD* ,      ...
  DVI.

----------


## UA8U

> 4?
> ,,,      ...


  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,  RF-Gain   -   .


 " " ().




> IC-7300-   ,


  ,           ...   ,      ,         .     .          IC-7610.




> ,       .


 , .




> ""  - 7810?


   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  MB-1


       .   SDR -          .   ? -     . :Wink:

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  RF-Gain   -   .  IC-7300-   ,    ,       .


.   . 
  . 
     )))

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  RF-Gain   -   .  IC-7300-   ,    ,       .


.   . 
  . 
     )))




> ,   IC-7610      .


 -  .     .        .
      .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  TS-990    ?


        .  .
   -    7300  . 990 -   .

----------


## RK3TD

> $3000-3200.     .


 .   7600.        ...    .
     -    450  .
    .

----------


## ES1BA

> TS990...        .


    756 ,      ...

----------


## UA0QQJ

> $3200-3500.



   300 ,     ,  ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sgk

sgk:
		


 IC-7610!
    IC-7300       .

----------


## UA8U

> ...?


  :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> .


    ,        /.   200 .,   ,    ,  ....

----------


## UA8U

> ..


 ,         .

----------

R7MU, R7WA, rn6xc

----------


## RZ3ADS

> ? DVI ?   ?


  ,        HDMI.   HDMI    ARM ,       7610.

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 ,   ,   ,    !
           ,    .
       !   ... :Smile:

----------


## US7IGN

...          7615 ?
  706- ,    ...

----------


## RN3QN

> ,     SUB-      SUB.


     ,," dual- watch.

----------


## ut7uv

SUB

----------

R7WA

----------


## msam

ftdx5000    ,   so2r .       .

----------


## msam

7300    7610

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ,   ,    !


   " "   ,    .   ,         ().   IC-7610  ,     . 




> !   ...


 ,.   UT4LW & Company,   "  ".    .

----------

R7WA

----------

> MULTI,      ...


     ,  .    ...    :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> 7300    7610


 ,  ,     2 () IC-7300?   ?  ?       IC-7610 (     "      .")?

----------


## UA8U

> SO2R     , ..


  ,    .

----------


## UA8U

6700    ?          .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

::   PT-8000,     .

----------



----------


## UA8U

,      ,   .



> ,


  ,    IC-7610   SO2R.

----------


## UA8U

> !


  ,  ?

----------


## UA8U

> RA3AO .


  25 ,     ,              (RA3AO).     IC-7610,      . :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> .


    , ,       .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


   , ,    ? ׸  ?        .




> ,  .


     , .... :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> ?


    . SS-2       :Smile:

----------

> . SS-2


,  SS-2 !  , !
 :::: 

  ,     
  ..
    ?
 :!:

----------


## R5ZQ

,     .

*  12 ():*

  (    7600) 
 
  ANT 1  2   . 
RF  (BPF,    )    
 Diversity,   
 AF / RF GAIN      . 
   .    . 
 RTTY     .         ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> , -!


,    . ::::

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RN3GP

> .


 ,   "" . :!:

----------

rn6xc

----------

.   -   :Smile: .

----------


## US7IGN

> .   -


   -    ,

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA8U

"  IC-7610 - !,           ICOM IC-7610,      ,      *,       ! "*

   .

----------

(   )        ...

----------


## UA8U

> ...


 ...

----------


## UA8U

.

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  ?   , 7300?     ,     .

----------


## Serg

*RA3BA*,           ,   ?

----------

> -


      .      ().     1   ,    .
  ,       ,   ""  :Smile: ?

----------

R7WA

----------

> 


     ?
 ...!
    ICOM  ?
 ,       
 .
    .
 ::::

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       ,


      ,  ,   ic7300    .  ,  .       !

----------


## R6LCF

+   .    .http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/icom-ic-7610/

----------

R5AU

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ???



     .   Kenwood TS 990s     . ic7300           . 
        .  ,  CW  ,    SSB      .       ,    .         JT9  JT65       ,   .  -   -     .     .    ,   .   ,      ,      .   .  !
     ,   ic7300       ,    .
        ........  !

----------


## R6LCF

#379       .  .             .
P.S.     ,     ic7610      .  !

----------


## UA8U

.         .    MONI      ...... P.S.   MONI (   )            ICOM (          ).

----------


## UA8U

> ICOM.


 , ,   ?          , //+ ????

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,        ...... .      ?

*  5 ():*




> 1


           .      35-50$,   EE  ......,  ....   , ,   .    !      , ,    ( Ψ ).




> ,    .


        ....,

----------

UA8U

----------

*R1BA*
 :Smile: .  ,  ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## ua3rmb

> MONI (   )            ICOM


 2 2  -   ,     AF.   . , ,  ..., ,     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## ua3rmb

.... .....  :::: 
....    -  ... ::::

----------


## RK3TD

*TX/RX turnaround time*   NB.
     ,   7300,  NB     7600.

----------


## US7IGN

> ,  CW  ,    SSB      .       ,    .         JT9  JT65


  ,   ?    3          ...
  ,   3  7610 ...

----------


## RA3BA

> .         .


,   .     !! .          -     AF,           AF,        . -  ,        ,      .     . ,    SSB       .

----------


## R6LCF

> .    ?


       ,    ,   .     " "    .
  MULTI     1);2)  ;3) ;4)**       Multi.  Moni ,    FUNCTION      Moni   .
   "    "    (     )    .

----------


## R6LCF

> MONI   MONI GAIN,


!         Kenwood          MONI   MONITOR          ,   .    .   ic7300   ......... !
P.S.  ,  ,            ic7300.     ic7300   !

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7610     .


!

----------

> , RA3BA   ,        .


   !
  ?





> , R6LCF    JT65.     .


,        !
 R6LCF   ,   ...,

.
 ,     ,  ....!
  RA3BA    ,    .

? :::: 
 7600   ,    .
   ,      .
   ....
 :!:

----------

R6LCF

----------

> 7300


 !

     ?
 ...    CW,    
 JT65  ...    !




> 


...        ?
   7610.
  ?
p.s.   !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## Vit51

> p.s.   !


 ,  ..  ()   ?  .    ,    ""?

----------


## R4FA

,  IC-7610      2017.  *? 3299,00 * https://www.hamshop.nl/icom-ic-7610.html

----------


## RA3BA

> !   RA3BA    ,    .
> 
> ?


   !   , ,          ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> !! .          -     AF,           AF,        . -  ,        ,      .     .


      AF,   ?  ?    .          .    ,   ,  AF  9 ,       ,      AF  9:30 (  ). ,        " "  "  "?   .     AF  "  "....  ?




> ?


 RA3BA  IC-7300.

----------



----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,    ?       ? (    2000/590 ).




> 7300.
>     ... .


 ,       .   ?  #379.

----------

RA3BA, UR5LAM

----------


## UA8U

> (       ),      AF    .  ?  -.  ,               CW,       ( AF).


 ,    :   ,    ,  AF GAIN,       ?

*  8 ():*




> ft-857d.


     ,     .       SSB.




> .          .           AF  .   CW,   SSB.


   ,           (,    ,  ..    ,   )

----------


## UA8U

> 


  ,  ,   ,      IC-7610. (,    ? :Smile: )

----------



----------


## UA8U

> 


  ,  ,   ,      IC-7610. (,    ? :Smile: )





> ,               .


     , . . :Smile: 

*  10 ():*




> !


 ,        .        ,   - ::::

----------


## Borin QTH

:: 
       . ..           .        , ** .              ,   .       .          (  ) .  .                .       -    .      .   ,        .       .

----------


## R6LCF

> -    .


       ic7300          ,    ,  ,  ** .    .   ic7610 ,            ,    .                 .  !

----------



----------


## UA8U

> ,


 ? 




> 


    . ,  .




> .


 , ?




> .


   ,  ...   , --,  -- :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> 





> 


  .    ""  3,5 . (     ,    ),      IC-7300,  MONI      ,   .  ic-7610   .

----------

RA3BA

----------

> ...


   ,  ?
  7610.
   , ?
   .
 :::: 

*  9 ():*




> !


!
   ICOM,      
     !
 ,    ...
     .
        (    7300)
   .
    7.135 
   ,   ...
 ::::

----------

ES1BA, R6LCF

----------



----------


## UA8U

> .........


   ?   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ts990s      .........     ,   , !


? 
  990-     ,       ?
   kenwood     icom?

----------


## UA8U

> ,       30  ,         .


   ?     ,  .




> .


   MONI ()  ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## Serg

> ,   .       .


,      ?   - .   , , ,      ,   .
            CW  ,          ,   .

 ,  (  7300) ? (      ,   )
   ,       ,  ,    .  ,   ,    UA8U (  ),          ...

        ( ,    ,         ..)  ,     ,    -      ,        ?  ,           !   , ?!

 ,        (,  65!)         ,  ,               - (     ...)     ,      ! , ! ,  , ,   ,         ""   !

----------



----------


## ua4pow

LSB     USB  ,                         FLEX              ,!

*  9 ():*

----------


## ua4pow



----------

UA8U, yl2gl

----------


## UA8U

> ,    UA8U (  ),          ...


   ,     ?      .




> ( ,    ,         ..)  ,     ,    -      ,        ?  ,           !   , ?!


  ,   ,      / MONITOR    .  IC-7610,  ,  ,        .

*ua4pow*,    ?

*  5 ():*




> AF       .   .


  .

----------



----------


## R6LCF

.        ,         .      ,  ,    ......

----------


## R5ZQ

.

----------

UA8U

----------


## yl2gl

.  ,   IC-7600, IC-7700, IC-7800.        ,      ?
-    -  ,     ICOM,     -      ?  :Neutral:

----------


## UA8U

> 7800     7850(51).


 7800   .




> 


       .




> ,


   . IC-7800    2003, 7700  2007, 7600  2008.        .

*  9 ():*




> 7600-7700    7610!


   7700   ,     7710.   7600   .

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> 7700   ,     7710.


      ,   - ,   7610 .       -  7850(51).  :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Serg

> ,       .


 77(8)00   ,     ,                     .




> .


  ,      )

----------


## sgk

""      "  ".

----------

RK3TD, UA8U

----------


## RK3TD

> 19  -   (  Joe   K7JOE  Yahoogroups ):   .
> 73!


     . 
   ""       .  ...
  ...

----------


## RA3DEM

. http://www.icom.co.jp/release/20170316/

*Suggested retail price:             * 368,000 yen + tax
*Release date:                            * Scheduled to be released in May 2017
*Scheduled to be sold annually:* 3,000 vehicles / year (including domestic / overseas)

----------

R2AGG, R5DD, UA8U

----------


## R6LCF

+   , .   .

----------


## UA8U

,     3200$.

----------


## UA8U

> 7610  7600  30.?


  :Smile: . ,        ?   HRO IC-7600  2680$.

*  5 ():*




> RMDR 105 ,


  ?

----------


## UA8U

> 240-245..   .


   "   " ().

----------

> .


  !
  .
 .     ...!
 :Smile:

----------

R7MU, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> !


  .          ,      .




> ,    ...


 .




> 


    .

----------



----------


## sgk

> .


     . RMDR 105 .    ""  ,   "  ".

----------


## sgk

*UA8U
* ,  :Razz: 
http://www.remeeus.eu/hamradio/pa1hr/productreview.pdf

----------


## sgk

,    IC-76100   ICOM      , " ".

----------


## RK3TD

...
       7600... 
   400.  500  0.1 .
    114?   ?
,  ,       7600 ( RMDR 89)...
 -    ?

----------


## Serg

*rk3td*, 9+20     .  +40.
  ""  ( dsp?)           .

----------


## RK3TD

> rk3td, 9+20     .  +40.


 .    ..   -    .




> ""  ( dsp?)           .


 ,   .    .    .    -   ))

----------


## UA8U

> ICOM


  ,  ,  .  EE   ,      ....,    . P.S.  ,   RMDR     .

----------

RK3TD

----------


## sgk

> ,  ,  .


    ICOM,   " "   RMDR. 
  "",       . :Razz: 
,  ,       . 
105 ,   ""     20   "" 0,1 .

----------

RK3TD

----------

> ICOM


 ,       .....  !
,     !
 :!: 

*  12 ():*




> -   ))


 .... !
  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,        ,   ICOMA      .    3000 ,          .     ,     .      7600,      ....     ,    .... ,    IC-7610.     ,   7610        . ,       .

----------

...
 :Smile:

----------


## R7WA

*Icom Japan announce the Icom IC-7610*

*Scheduled to be released in May 2017 , price will be on 368,000 yen + tax (equivalent to 3250 USD or 3000 euro + tax)  .......http://www.dxzone.com/icom-ic-7610-o...-announcement/*

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## UA6LGO

> price will be on 368,000 yen _+ tax_


 _+ tax_    .   30%,  18%,     ..
 -    ICOM    :  -    
  .

----------


## UA8U

> T    Kenwood  Yaesu.


      .

----------


## R6LCF

1 200 000   ,  780 000   ,   38000. Icom                 !

----------


## R6LCF

> 10


.

----------


## R6LCF

,   ,  !

----------

UR5LAM, UT0UM, ut1aa

----------


## R7WA

Icom Inc.        IC-7610 HF / 50MHz SDR    .Icom        HF SDR    ,          . ,  IC-7610             &#163; 2999,99  . ,           . ,       .        . ,          ,        ,      Icom,        .
*  IC-7610 HF / 50  100  SDR* 
*  ,   IC-7300, IC-7610           .            FPGA (   ),         RMDR  105  (  1 ).*
*IC-7610     ,         /  .*
*IC-7610         .           ,     .       ,       .  DIGI-SEL    *  ,      .  , IC-7610   7-   .
 :
      . 
  RMDR:  105 . 
            . 
  DIGI-SEL,     ,       . 
          . 
 7-   ,    .
   ,      ,      Icom Amateur ..........._20/03/2017._

----------


## VA6AM

..  2  10 ?...

----------


## ES1BA

> _        2999,99 _ .


*      3,599.99*	    (2,999.99 exc. VAT)

----------


## VA6AM

*Kia2700d*

 :Razz:

----------

UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## Serg

> DIGI-SEL


    !      ...
    :-)

----------


## Serg

> ?


   :




> .


  ,  , ,    ,     .

----------


## Serg

> ,


 ,   ?   .
    -   .  ,        .
 , ,   ,   , -         ,    DUAL-WATCH!




> 


      ,   .

----------


## Serg

> ,


  -        K9AY.




> ,  C-    ?


       ,    .       .
      , 12 ddc ,  ,  - .   -      ,  ,  1  -6000   ,      ,       .

----------


## UT4LW

> -   .


 7710,  7810   ... :Rolling Eyes:  :Smile: 



> , ,     .


   IC-7300?

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7300?


    ,  FLEX-1500    FLEX-6700.  ,     . :Razz: 




> 7710,  7810   ..


    IC-7610. ,    MB-1          :Smile: 




> TX VFO


       .




> ,   .


  :::: .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RN3GP

> .. " "  .


   IC 718    10$   SDR, ,   (   ).  -1    . ,      7610   ,      ,        .
P.S.     Skype/ :::: 
 , ,       ,      ,     iPhone :Embarassed: ,  Icom,    .

----------

msam

----------


## ES1BA

> ?


  ,   ...  :Smile:

----------


## R7KD

, . "  ,   ?     ..... 73 !

----------


## R7KD

7.     , ....
 ,  ,   " " , -   ..    ? 73 !

*  6 ():*

   , . http://forums.qrz.com/index.php?thre...m-7610.548905/   . 73 !

----------


## R5ZQ

REF IN?

----------


## R6LCF

> . Reference-


  , !

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> ,  ,   " " ,


    , 7 ().

----------


## RA3DEM

http://www.dxzone.com/first-ic-7610-hi-res-pictures

 IC-7610   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


  ,              (   )     .   * /* !

----------

R5DD, R7KD, R7WA, RA3BA, Serg, UA3VBD, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 7610      .


 ,      ""  .

----------


## R5ZQ

.      .              .

----------


## US7IGN

http://www.lral.lv/s21zed/index.html 3      7300      .
  SDR   SDR

----------

R7MU

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR   SDR


   ,   .        -  ,     .



> ,     .


   . ,       ... :Smile:

----------

R7MU, rn6xc

----------


## US7IGN

> ,       ...


       UT7UV.
 ,     7700, 7800          ,             ,       .

    ,   .
             ,    -   .      ,  .

   .     ,         .

----------

R7MU

----------


## US7IGN

?
   ,          .      ,          .

   ?
   ,          .      ,          .




> -  ,     .


      ?
     -     .   ,  ,             .            ,     ,          24  ,   .

----------

aha, msam, ua3rmb, UA8U

----------

> .     ,         .


  ,   ...!
 :Crazy:

----------



----------


## UA8U

> ,    .


 UT4LW,          - .         ,  "...." . ?.            (   ).




> UT7UV.


    IC-7300  ,   ?            4 IC-7300.          ,     .   .      ,     .

*  7 ():*




> 7300    ?


     - .   ?    ..., , .   .. :::: 

*  12 ():*




> 7610       .


     .     ,   SS      .   :Smile: .

----------

> ?    ?


     ?
     ?
   ,       .     , . 
?       .   . 
-        .
100   .
, SS  .     .  , .      ... .  7610.    SS.

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,           ,


    ,     .  ?




> 


        .




> 130+/-2


  ,   ?    20 KHz? 




> ,


       "  ".     .




> ,


      Ȩ.




> 


   ,     .

----------


## US7IGN

> IC-7300  ,   ?            4 IC-7300.          ,     .   .      ,     .


  .
 7300     .
    .
    3 ,   7300  .
 3           SDR,    7300.
  ,  7610   7300.     3  7610?    ?
    3,    =)

----------

*UT4LW*
  . 
 ,    .
   . 
     .
... ,    .     ,       .     ?  ,  .     .     ,  ,     -  :Smile: .
  WPX CW?    SO SB,        .    .   .

----------


## UA8U

> ()  130 .


    SS  ( ) 130 ?    20 ?   2 ?. 107?

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 .       130       .       ,    .   (  IMD)   IP3,    DDC SDR     (+30). ,              IMD3,       ( ).
,        7610...

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,     ,   .




> ,        7600.


   IC-7610 , 7600,    .

----------


## UT4LW

> -?


,    ?
  , ,  .      WPX, WW, URDX  ....

----------


## UA8U

> )))


       ?     . ,         ....

----------

ua3rmb, UT4UCM

----------


## UA8U

> )))


       ?     . ,         ....




> -?


         ,      .  ,      .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> , .       ,          ,   - .       ,    ,   .


        ,    "" ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


    7610? ,   ,    ( :::: ),    .

----------

R4DZ

----------


## UA8U

> 7610?


 ,        .   ,       .    ,   . ,  . .




> " "?


 ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .


    ,  ,   .




> ?


   ,  ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   .


     " ".
    , ,  -,        ,  ,      . ,  ,       5-10           .   7610         ,       ?   ?

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,   FPGA    DSP    . ,     ?


     .          20,    -   40,    .         ..    /SO2R.

----------


## ra3gn

so2r   ,        .
         756pro3.

----------


## ra3gn

to kia2700
   ,   ;    .
  20     .

----------


## Serg

> ?
>        SO2R?


 psk, rtty   , - ,   ,        ,  .     ,    ,        .

   2  7610 -  ,  -     , ..          .

 ,      -     R8600,      -  *IQ-*,   USB,  USB  LAN  . http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/r8600/main.html
 7610  ,  ,  IQ -   LAN...       LAN/USB,  .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,  .


   Wi-Fi  ,    ...




> Icom  DSP-


     1995  




> , ,  -,        ,  ,      . ,  ,       5-10           .


  ,   ...

----------

> ?


IC 7600,IC 7700,IC 7800,IC 7410,IC 9100.    .  IC 775DSP.

----------


## aha

ic-746Pro  ))  ,    .   ,    . ,     .  , -   ,    :Super: .    ic-7300,    .         .       ::::

----------



----------


## RV9UP

> 1995


   .    -    "" ,        .  " ." e IC-7300  100    123.    IC-765   = 143, 756PRO3 = 142, IC-7410 =138. IMHO      IC-7300.      7610.   ...    =130,   6300 =128. .     7300          - /          .

73  RV9UP

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RV9UP

"Sherwood Engineering Inc." :
http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

    . ,     .


*  40 ()
*
      :
http://www.hamradio.com/
  , ,     HRO.     .

73  RV9UP

----------



----------


## Kia2700d

> 


   16  http://www.icom.co.jp/release/20170316/
368000 .

----------


## UC8U

> .


  .     ()   ,       .
       ,    .
  ""   .-     ,   ,        . ..     .        -IMD. 
   -33dBm.(S9+40).     IC 7800 7600 7410, IMD  .
   "" ts590 IMD    +-10 .  ic 765 756 756pro 2,3.     IC, TS, FT. IMD      .         . 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post739879

----------


## UR3IQO

> .


     (   )   .          ,     .

----------


## RV9UP

> .        10 .


  ,         .     .             SNR.   "  ".       "  ",    .

 "   "        .      .   .  -  20()      .
  1986-    -250   ,  "".  -155  ...       69 (   ,   -155),       128 .

73  RV9UP

P.S.  .  ...  .

----------


## UR3IQO

> IMD253 ,      .


  ,      -33  IMD5      :Crazy:     IP3   +20 (          ),   IMD3  -139  ::::            ,   .

----------


## UC8U

> ,      -33  IMD5


   ,       http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1356425373 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...5&d=1276185213



> IMD3  -139


    ?    .    IMD   ,    .

----------


## UR6EA

> .        10 .


 !
...  ,   ,     " "( ),     .
 ,   ...  SDR  DDC  ,    ,  ...     , NF  .     ,     - ,  ..
P.S.  IC-7610,  ... .
  ,    IC-7300  ,   IC-7300,    IC-7300 .                   SO2R,     -       ..
  ... , ...
   IC-7410  7610,   ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> ~220


 ,      :



> "" ts590 IMD    +-10


    ,   220     IMD   +-10,           :::: 




> -      !


 ,    ?    .




> .       ,   ?


,    .         ,         ,   .         ,   .      ,   .



> ,   , ?


 - :



> 


  .    ,          ,  , 3      IP3.    IP3  (..  ),     .   ,              :Wink:

----------


## UR3IQO

> !


      ?..      reciprocal mixing (   ),          IMD,  ,  reciprocal mixing...




> 


       ,     ,    ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> Dynamic Range Narrow Spaced.


:
http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

  :



> Sorted by Third-Order Dynamic Range Narrow Spaced - *or- ARRL RMDR (Reciprocal Mixing Dynamic Range) if Phase Noise Limited*


   IMD3     reciprocal mixing,     .

..      .   "" ,  ,        .

 , IMD3    (        2),      (      ,     ).

----------

> 4 ()    IC-7410.


   ,    4    .

----------


## UA8U

> ,    4    .


   ? ,   ,    .    1500 $,           3000-5000$.

----------



----------


## R5ZQ



----------


## R5ZQ

,  .        .      ,      .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 6 ?


         ()  .     , , ,    .     ,   ,   .     .

----------

> ?


  ?
     ICOM, 
   746, 746 PRO, 756  ,
756.... .
       .

,    .
7600         .
   4- .
     :




> ?


,  .
 7610 . 
  .
 :!:

----------

US7IGN

----------


## RN3GP

> 


      ,    ,   IP  .    . :::: 
  .

----------

R4WBB, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,    "
  IC-7610 - !,           ICOM IC-7610,     .  ,  ICOM IC-7610   ,           ."      .       IC-7610,  .        :Smile:  ::::

----------


## UA8U

> ?


 ,        .        :Smile: .         .       100.    ,        .

----------

R2AGG

----------


## R2AGG

> ,   . !


        .     : "   250"

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

-.       -  .  .     ,          . .

----------


## sgk

sgk:
		


  -     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> .


     .   ,  ,  . ,    ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


     ,        .   ,        ,   ..       , ,  ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

, .    ,    .   ,    .

----------

rn6xc

----------

> 


,     !
 :Crazy:

----------


## US7IGN

> , .    ,    .   ,    .


      3.         -    ,    ,    .
      ,   ,   .
  - .
     ,   .

    ?            ?




> ,


    ?      ,      ,    .    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 3


   3   590(   .) ,        .




> 25479 """


       - ,    -     .

----------


## UA6AA

,   ?  :Smile: 

    ?

----------

R7KD, rn6xc

----------

UA6AA

----------


## RD0F

> ,   ?


   Yaesu,   FT-991 ,        .

----------


## EA8DIG

3500.00  .   4000 .

----------

> 4000 .


 ,  MB1  SS.

----------


## UA6LGO

Icom France IC-7610      - . 4000 euro.    .

----------


## UA6LGO

?  ,        ,   .
    .

----------


## UT0UM

> 590(   .)


  ,  
  -    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA4IM

,      TS-990.     ?     .   -1.      73!

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 ..... !         , ,     !      MB-1 ....   .

----------

UA8U

----------

UA4IM

----------


## UA4IM

> .
> 
>   ,   4 () .
> 
>      ,    ( ).


         TS - 990S.            .(     ).
      ic-7300   ,    .
  -    -    ,      ,    .    ,       -  ,         .  73!

----------


## US7IGN

> IC-7610,    1- ,     .


     -     !

   ,     7610   7851,    .
7610 -

----------


## UT4LW

> 7610   7851


RMDR   110 ,   116 .      MO   ,         .  SO    80 .

----------



----------


## UA8U

> SO    80 .


    SO     ,          MO. ????

----------


## UT4LW

> SO    ,          MO. ????


     RMDR,  110 ,        -137 dBc/Hz.    ARRL,   ,    Flex-6500/6700     .
,   ,   IC-7851  RMDR  118 dB,        -90 dB (   500 ) !?  ,    IC-7851    28    !
,   IC-7610     (     SDR DUC),      ,     IC-7851.         IC-7610    ,   IC-7851.

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7610 - 4750 USD


       ,    , .   "   ".

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## US7IGN

> , FLEX-6400,   .


       -?

----------


## R5ZQ

> -?


         ,     .    ,   ,           .    7610      FLEX, . FLEX    ,    ,    ELECRAFT     ALI .ICOM    ,     .         ,  .              ,  ICOM .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   .7600    50 ,        ( ),7300      .   ,      .      ,     ,   .   ,   .    ,    ,     ,  ,         ,   ???????     ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,       .     .

----------


## WT2J

IC-7610   .




  ,-  IC  ?          ,          ,    MB-1  Flexam.
  , IC  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7WA

http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7610/ima...hots/list.html https://1drv.ms/f/s!AgFdscwV4Kf5gbYP_ztXCd792Z9kHA Last updated: 06/14/2017

----------


## UA8U

> - 7610     ?


           IC-7610,   . IC-7610           ICOM.




> 7300 -  ,  7610 - .        ...


 ,          ,  IC-7610    ?

*  14 ():*




> , IC  .


   .




> ,   .


   US7IGN,   IC-7610   .




> ,-  IC  ?


 ,  IC-7610 .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

,   ? -    ?

----------


## UA6AA

> ,   ? -    ?


 ,  .
    ?

----------


## RA4RT

,   .

----------

RK3TD

----------


## Kia2700d

> -    ?


- ,        ANT2  55-   .

----------


## R5AU

> .
>   ,    - !


 
https://www.dl9nbj.de/icom-ic-7610-o...am-radio-2017/

  DUAL-W,      3    (       ,  )
  dl9nbj      ,      
      BW=2,3kHz, S=59+10db      Preamp2
    ,   IP+     Preamp   - OVF 
     ""

----------

RA3BA

----------


## RK3TD

> https://www.dl9nbj.de/icom-ic-7610-o...am-radio-2017/


  .
     ....
     ...
        -    ....
      -    ""   .
    .

----------

R5AU

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,  OVF


   DDC  16        ,  OVF   !         () -         :Smile: .    -      ,      .              (     7300) -        " ". ...    :Smile:

----------

R5AU, R7KD, UR4MJK

----------


## Serg

> ,    230-250   ""   .


  ,      - ,    .

     -  - , ,    - ""  -  RFG    ?

----------


## UA8U

> -  - ,


  ,         IC-7610,      .




> - ,    .


    ?




> DDC  16        ,  OVF   !


      18  20 .  ,   .

----------


## UA8U

,         ,   IC-7610      " ".




> 7610.


        "". PSE .

----------


## Toly

Peregruzka Byla i na 7.0  CW SSB bez. preampa. Kakay Antenne [S]neponjtno.7300 stojl rjdom i chto to prinimal.  ...Pri Etom na 7610 ni odnoj  stancii odni pomehi.
No.NO....w eto ve vremj FT-3000 na7.030 prinal ssb ...mochno. Chisto..bez iskavenij

----------


## UA8U

> UA8U,   - ab4oj.


     .    ,       IC-7610.       IC-7610.




> 


  , , ?       " ",      :::: .               -.

----------


## UA8U

Serg,       


> () -


 


> ,





> ?


   ?

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

IC-7610,  OVF . .        , ,    ,     ,   ( )   (   ) IC-7610..... .   OVF   ,   -  . IMHO.

----------


## RA3BA

.    , , ,   ""  "".       ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## Sinus

*UA8U*,       ,    ,         -..     .

----------


## UA8U

> .     .


    ( ),          ( , . )       : "   ".

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

> 


 99,9 %      "",   ,    .




> UA8U,                   10000  
>         ,  ,        )))))))))))))


 ,    300   ....   ,           ?

----------


## UA8U

> 


   .       " "?

----------


## UA8U

> ..       .


   ""     .




> ,     10 ,  !


 "    " ().   IC-7610       :Smile:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UA8U

> ,     10 ,  !


        ,    "  "". P.S.   IC-7610      :        IC-7610,     "   "        . . .

----------


## Sinus

> ,    "  "". P.S.   IC-7610      :        IC-7610,     "   "        . . .


   .   7610 :-)

       .  ,    ,  .       ,     ::::

----------


## R6LCF

> 


"".......  ..   ,     . ..  ....     . !

----------

> ,    ,  .       ,


,   . 
   ,   ,      .

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## Sinus

*Retiree*,          . ,    .

       ? 50-100    ,      .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    .


   ....    ,  ,         .          ().      ,              . !

----------


## UR3IQO

?      :



> .


     .   ""  ""   ,  -    ,       . ,  ,                 ( DDC )       .

P.S.       :Smile:  
P.P.S.   (    )     .
P.P.P.S.         (   )   -        -   .

----------

R7KD, RD0F

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


 !!!   ,  ....     .

----------


## ES1BA

> 7610


 , ,     "  ".

----------


## Sinus

.  .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 ,   ......       !   ""  ..

----------


## UA8U

> .


    ,     .




> 7610             .


 ,   :Smile: .    IC-7610,    ,      .

*  12 ():*




> ...  ....


  (),        .

----------

RA3BA, RK3KR, Serg

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,


          .  ,    "  "  .  ?

----------


## UT4LW

> .  ,    "  "  .  ?


   .       IP3?
  ab4oj   IC-7300.  ,   IP+      IMD3   , ..      IP3.




> IPO          YAESU.


 ,          YAESU  - .

----------

RK3KR, UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

> 


  IPO   ,     ...

----------


## rz3bw

> ( )   IPO          YAESU.   ?


  ,    IPO  ftdx-5000    ,   .
   .  Kenwood   Icom      :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .


 ,     .    YAESU  ,   .

----------


## UA8U

> Dither  Randomize  .      -     .


   ,         .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,         .


 ab4oj   . :Smile: 
           (Flex-6x00,ZS-1).   !
   IC-7300, SunSDR2-PRO, Hermes   ,         IP+ (Dither)?     .

----------


## UT4LW

> IP+?


       .          ,   IP+.
 100- :  IP+   15-20        .

----------


## UT4LW

> -    IP+   ?


G3SJX, AB4OJ      .  -   ?
     IPO,      IP+.   ...

----------


## RA3BA

7610  LTC2208-14,         :   ,  .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,      ,   ,   ,      . ????


  ,             , - "" .    .  - .       ,  ,    -    .            .

----------

UC8U

----------


## R5AU

> ,  ,     DUAL-W.  W-  ..   .         .
>   ,      ,   ,  ,      . ????
>    .    -  2,5.    , .    ,   .



DUAL-W = Dual Watch =  ,     
      ,    -  , ..        Digi-Sel
        - ,   ,            
         OVF -     = 0 ()

----------

UC8U

----------


## R5AU

VFO - TX  ,

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5AU

SO2R  :: 

    -  VFO      14.185    Automatic Notch - AN   S-meter
         ,       -

----------


## UA8U

. ,  " ", IC-7610.      .




> , . .


   ,  .    . P.S. --.




> SO2R


        .... :Smile:

----------

UA8U, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> -    IP+   ?  -    .


   ARRL,  ,  .    IC-7300, Product Review, QST, August 2016.

----------


## Kia2700d

> ARRL,  ,


   .  , ,            .        . 
          " +   ".       :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

, . . 7300   .

----------


## Serg

> 


   --,      ?

----------


## RA3DEM

14?    OVF ()  IP+   IC 7300https://youtu.be/DLG1EeMUeBo

----------


## RA3DEM

> ,   16-bit   ?   16-bit ,


,     59+10   .

----------


## UA8U

> 59+10   .


 ,  ,      .        ..... ( ).   ?




> ,  .


  ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


 .

----------


## UA6LGO

,      ,    ?
, , ...

----------


## ua5aa

...      (8%),        200 000 .       "" ... 300 000 ?

----------


## UA6LGO

> 20-30    100


,    , .  20-  6dB   +-250 ,  ... 




> -


-  ...    ,    tracking filter  .

----------


## UT4LW

> 20-  6dB   +-250 ,  ...


-      ,    .




> .


 "    " . :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

,     IC-7410         IC-7300.      IC-7300   ,  7410 ? :Smile:

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,    .


     ??    ??

----------



----------


## RK3TD

http://www.icom.co.jp/products/amateur/topics/ic-7610/

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,          SDR.

----------

rn6xc

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
 ,     :   .
     ,   2 .

----------


## rn6xc

,     ,   SO2R    ESDR2. "   ?",- .   ,      : "        SO2R?"       : " ,   ..."  :Shocked:  :Wink:

----------

R7KD,

----------

K

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR.


-    ... :Rolling Eyes: 




> IQ


 ! ! , !
  IC-7610 ,        ,    IQ   .        SDR-.  :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RA3BA

- , ,   ,      7300.

----------


## DerBear

,     ,    7300/7610  -?       ,    "".

----------


## Kia2700d

.   "" (  865  :Razz: )

----------


## Kia2700d

> .


  ?    (  )    .      .

----------


## DerBear

.      ,  ,  ?      ?
 ,       -    .

----------


## UR4MJK

> .


     -      (     ).   ,     ,     .

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


?  !   ,   ,       OVF.             (   ,   ) -  .     ,     -    ?    ,  -   -   "",       -    ,       (  SO2R   ),   ))))  ...



> 


  ,   ,   .     .    -      - ,    .
     panafall

----------


## DerBear

.              . 
               ?

----------

Genadi Zawidowski

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


 /      ..  , ..      .

----------


## R5ZQ

.   .

----------


## Kia2700d

> -.    ?  -


..

https://youtu.be/RK3eH0TXHVo?t=124      7300

----------


## UT4LW

> IQ       ""


   ?     SDR,      -,  ! :Smile: 
SDR  ,        .  ,      -     10 ,  ,    .
 IQ -  . ,         TS-990,      .

----------


## rx9cim

990    iq      ,    -      24. ..    24.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,         TS-990,      .


         990      ,      ,  ......        Kenwood    !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## US7IGN

> 990-


   ?    ?

----------


## UA8U

> ?    ?


   , price list




> TS-990, IC-7851, IC-7300.


 ..  TS-990   IC-7851  IC-7300?   ,    ? .... ?  .

----------


## UA8U

,      ,    .     TS-990.

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


,      .      -   IQ ,     USB,  LAN.

----------


## R5ZQ

> IQ  -    .    IC-7851,    12


    7851,        .,         .  ,    .7300    ,     .   ,  ,   .

----------

UA6AA, UA8U, US7IGN

----------


## UA8U

> .    IC-7851,    12


    IC-7610?  . ?   ,  IC-7851  ,  7650     (100  150 ,   ).   ,    ,  IC-7610     .      .        ,      .     ,  ,      ,    .         ,       .

----------

UA4IM, US7IGN

----------


## UA8U

,              IC-7610.

----------


## UT4LW

> ..


     . :Smile: 
IC-7610  ,   MO -  .          150   ?
SDR DDC (    7610) -      . IC-7300          DDC SDR.   .    110  RMDR     MO   ? -   .
   :  ,        .   IC-7610  ? -  .  ...




> ,        .


,    ... ::::

----------


## VA6AM

> :  ,        .   IC-7610  ? -  .  ...


  IQ   7610,     .
    -? :Razz:

----------


## Kia2700d

> IC-7610  ,   MO -  .          150   ?


150       .          ,  .
     digisel        ,    VA6AM .

----------

US7IGN

----------


## UT4LW

> 150       .


. ,  QST.  7851   100  - 149 .     .   (  5  :::: )    . 
  ,   IC-7851    .         RMDR,    ,  ?   ,    K3S,  SDR DUC,    IC-7851? :Shocked: 
       IC-7610        130 ,  MM  IC-7610 -   ,   IC-7851.    ,      "    ". :Smile: 




> ?


      IQ  ? )))

----------


## Kia2700d

> 7851   100  - 149 .


,       100      :Wink:

----------


## VA6AM

> ! ,       ?!


  ICOM

----------


## VA6AM

150  SDR         :Razz: 
  ,     -  7300, 7610....      ,   
         .
   ,        :Razz:

----------


## US7IGN

> ,   IC-7851    .


 ?




> IQ  ? )))


  (   )  .

----------


## US7IGN

.    . ,    7700  7800   .   7851  -   , ...

----------

rn6xc

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   ,   5        .    10,  -  .   ,    .


 ,     
 ,  ,   ... CW
   UT4LW

----------

UC8U

----------


## UT4LW

, ,    IC-7600,  ,   IQ ,   " "?

----------


## UA8U

,    IC ( ).

----------


## UA6AA

?  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,    .


 ,     ""     QSO.    "  "      .

----------


## UA8U

,   .   ,      .




> .     ,        .


  :::: .     .

----------

R6LCF, UT4LW

----------


## R6LCF

> IQ  IC-7610,    ,    ,    IC-7610      .


           "         ........."

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,   "".         "". :Smile:  
    ,  "  "    . - ,     ,    . ::::    ,    ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,  ,  .


.       !

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UT4LW

> 2-3


 -      IC-7300,   IC-7610.  2-3 .   ? :Evil or Very Mad:  ::::

----------


## UA8U

-    ,      IC-7610.      .      SS  50-55    .   ?   2-3 ,     ,      ....  ,  .

----------


## R7MU

"" ... ::::

----------


## UA8U

> 2 ,   3.


    .




> ?


 ,      .




> ?


       ?





> ...   .


        ,  .

----------


## UA8U

,     IC-7610 " "?   ,    .   ,        . 3000$ '      ?   ,      .      .  IC-7850   , ,        .   IC-7610   .        () -  .      .

----------


## VFO

.      ,     50+    .          -   ,   ...  .         (   ) ? ,  .     ?   .  ,   ,   ,  .  . ,    Icom  ,  ,      . ,   SDR   ,  ,    (, , )      , ,      .
P.S.  Icom  ,       ,     .

----------


## VA6AM

> ,  .     ?   .


   ,               ""....    .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,   SDR   ,  ,    (, , )      , ,      .


  ,              .

----------


## VFO

.

----------


## ra3gn

.
          ,     ut4lw.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## US7IGN

> ,    ut4lw.


   ,     .        .      ,     ,   .        ,       ,     ...

----------


## Kia2700d

> 2-


       1984? 

 7610 -123 dBc/  100.      7851,   -130
:

7851:

----------


## sgk

> :


 : ,      7851?

----------


## R5ZQ

*Dxer待望のHF機 IC 7610の魅力に迫る！ハムフェア20  17*
blob:https://www.youtube.com/49159859-3f9...f-61d36db4a346

----------


## UR3IQO

> 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpvaoMJi_2k 
,  ,        :Wink:

----------


## RN3GP

> 


      Icom     Apple,     ""      . ::::

----------

R5AU, RN4F, rn6xc, Serg, ua3enb, UR3IQO, UR4MJK, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## RN3GP

> 


"""      Icom IC-7610"""   *1 20.08.2016*    , "" ,  , ,      , ,    ,      ::::    ..    Apple.

----------

!



> 


   !!!!!!
 :!:

----------


## RN3GP

> !!!!!!


,    ,   "". 3000$      ,   7610.

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> 300  MB-1


       ,   TS-480  FT-817  ,  ,  //,     ,  .     .       IC-7610     ?     ,       IC7610  MB-1,   .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


,   , IC-7610  ,        3,    3000...      ,       .
P.S.    ,  . ::::

----------


## RK3TD

.    ,        . )))

----------


## sgk

> 1984?


    ,   ""  ICOM IC-7610 c    1984 .       14 .   .

----------

Kia2700d, R5AU, ur7hfo

----------

R6LCF, rn6xc, ut7uv

----------


## sgk

.    1- ,        .  .       RMDR,             .  ,   .      ,       IC-7610.

----------

R5AU, sergdoc

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,  ,      :        ,   ,     , ,        "".

----------

R6LCF

----------



----------

> ,   , ......


       ?
    ... , ,   .
 :Embarassed:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   ,     ,       .


 . :Smile: 
  ,          .       dBc,    .

----------


## sgk

ARRL, ,       ,   ,       .              .        .           ARRL.
   .        IC-7610,       .       ICOM   ,          , .

----------


## R6LCF

:         .     .1.6     .0.15 ( . 0.5),         .   . ,           . ....        .
    .        ,    **      .       .  RZ3CC /.    ic7300     ,       ,               IC  .  .     IC .
  .        IC.

----------


## sgk

> ,  ICOM   .       .  !


          ?           ( )        . :Razz: 



> .        ,    **      .       .  RZ3CC /.   ic7300     ,      ,               IC  .  .     IC .
>   .


,          IC-7300    qrz.ru



> ,   "" ,              .         .     1-19,       .  IC-7300       : 0.123.0.78.1.0  32.1.536.2.35  .3.130.3.914  .9.14.15.5  ..     . ""      .         ,     ,     ,    .  ! 73! RZ3CC


 ,      RZ3CC.    "" .  ,   . :Razz: 



> IC.


 ,      ,     ,   ,    33           2          IC-7610.

----------


## R6LCF

RZ3CC:,       IC-7300 User Manual,    3-6   !*  Hewlett Packard  * ,      ,     .      ,      ,  ,    ""   6,   ""    . 
   ,      .
     ,       ,    .      :
+/-  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          .       dBc,    .


   .
  ,       .   ,   ,       .

----------


## sgk

> ,   ,       .


   ,    "",     . :Razz: 



> RZ3CC:,       IC-7300 User Manual,    3-6   !*  Hewlett Packard  * ,



*Hewlett Packard* ,       "    HP 3048A  Hewlett Pacard".
      .     IC-7610  .

----------


## sgk

IC-7610    .   



> ?   .


   ,   :         .

----------



----------


## UA8U

.         ,      .... (  )   .    ?   ?        ,  ""   "".

*  5 ():*




> (   ,     - ,  VFO A/ VFO B  ..), ,    ,   .


 ,      ?  , ,    ,"". ,     28 MHz  TS-940,    "".     28 MHz  ?  ,  .          .

----------


## R5AU

> , ,    ,"". ,     28 MHz  TS-940,    "".     28 MHz  ?  ,  .          .


   ,,  ::::  ::::  :::: ,     ,       ,   ?,    ""  0,3  (\ = 10,   939,     ),    10   100-150 /, ..          ,      ""       :!: 

,     , ..  Off-Top

----------



----------


## UR3IQO

> 0,63 .


 ** ,            :Smile: 

      (  RA3AO)   ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 


    ,        .       :      ...  / ..... , 0,6 ....      "".     ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


  ,   ,   .          .

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,        .


      ,     :Wink: 

 ,   "":

----------


## R5ZQ

-.       .            .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


  .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,    ,    ?


     7610....
           .    .

----------

R2PA, R5AU, rn6xc, UA3VBD, UA8U, UA9SUV, UR3IQO, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> *sgk*,    "" ( )     ,  ,   .        (,   )      .       KENWOOD.    ,     .


RA3AO    950SDX.        43   160,       c  RA3AO.  781   ,    7700.  ,    .

----------

R5AU

----------

> RA3AO    950SDX.


!    ,     ?   .    .
     ,   .  100  106       ( 99% )  .     . 
      "" .
     .
  RA3AO  950SDX,    .      ,   .  ,    .      .



> 43   160,       c  RA3AO.


   ,    160 1 ()     36      :Smile:     ,         :Smile:

----------

> QSO ,    ""


, !
 :Smile: 
7610    :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

ICOM   ,   ICOM-,    .  ,   ICOM,  YAESU  KENWOOD,    ELECRAFT  TEN-TEC.         "   7610."?

----------

*ra3gn*
,       SS.          .
    +1,5 ,        ft-2000,   .   . 
     SDR  .   (   ).

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
   ,  ,   ,  .
 ,   .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## UA8U

"",    ,    , .    "  ". ,      SS-2PRO?    .    " ".

----------


## UA8U

IC-756PRO2?      ( ).

----------


## ra3gn

,   ,      12    68.
      "".   -      ,  .

----------

Kia2700d, UA8U,

----------

> ,     -     .


 !
       SS.
 ,    3 (!!!) !
 -  . ...
  .          ?
   "" SS    ... (   ).
,   ,       .  ,    ,  .
!         .
,       :Smile: 
  7610   .     :Smile: 
   ,    .

----------


## ra3gn

.
     2 (  ),     ,   2 sunsdr(2  ).
  :   "" .
  :    10  ,      170,      .

----------


## ra3gn

,      ,      ,   .     .

----------


## ra3gn

,      ,      ,  .     "".

----------

ra3gn

----------


## sgk

> .
>   .


      7610   ?           ?   .    ICOM ?   .          IC-7610             "".    ICOM     ,      .
            ,    *UA8U* :Razz: 



> 80-      .       .  , RV9US,


    .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## ra3gn

us7ign
      , .
 ic7600    ic 756pro3,        3   .

----------


## UA8U

> .


     ...      .      .  ,    .




> ic7600    ic 756pro3,


  ?   ?

----------


## UC8U

> ,     ,


 3!

----------


## UA8U

> ,     .


      . "" ( ),   .




> ,    ?


     ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  .
,         ZS-1,   ,    .  :Sad: 
 -   ,  , .   - (,   ,  - )    ,   SDR . :Smile:

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
   ,      :    10     ,   "      "    .   .

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
 ,      ,      ,    .     ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,         .

----------

:!: 
 ,    .

----------

*UT4LW*
, .
    ?
  , , .      ,    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


,   100%.        100    ,    ,   10(!) ,      ?  :Shocked:     !      ,     ""         . ::::

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> ,


       .          ,     100W,  50W (   :Smile: )    .... ( ).

----------


## sgk

7300  ,        .               .      .         7610               ,  RMDR      .  .
       ,    .   ,               .

----------


## RA3BA

-     .     ,    ,        .      . ,     10-12     (.  )    ,            .   .

----------


## Kia2700d

> 7300  SO2R -


    7610. -   7300   . -     7610    /2

----------

RA3BA, UA6AA, UA8U

----------


## R7KD

> -  7610    20 ,  7300      1200   VAT  10%
> 73! de JA1/UT7UV


,     7610 ? 73 !

----------


## R7KD

> 360


,.  :!:  73 !

----------


## Serg

-   ,  :
http://www.icom.co.jp/products/amate...ation/ic-7610/

   :

   IC-7610    VCXO (,  ),       .

       I / Q

   I / Q     .   ,   /      * .
※ 	,       .      . .

  (  3   45    3 ) 

 121   

    SUB- IC-7610     USB-  RC-28.

----------

K

----------


## Serg

> ""   ,


 -   ,    .

----------

R6LCF, US7IGN

----------


## rn3ox

> , ""  ?   ?


     ,   .

----------


## UA8U

.     ,    .



> .


      .

----------


## UA8U

> 400 ..


 ,   . 7600    .     IC-7610.

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   ,    ,  .   .




> ,   .


      .

----------


## UA8U

,       .     2013 .

----------


## UA3VBD

Icom  IC-7610 -

----------

K, R5DD, UA8U

----------


## msam

> ...


 .
    14  16          ?

----------


## UT4LW

,     .  BDR   1-2 .  .
, ,    .      ,      ,          OVF.  .

----------


## msam

> 12 .       7610.       .


.
   6600m    icom 7610. 

  7610  ,  ,     .
  6600m   , 16 ,   7 .

   ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


Flex -  10  SDR, Icom - , ,  ...     .

----------

K, ua3enb

----------


## US7IGN

> Flex -  10  SDR, Icom - , ,  ...     .


   ,         http://www.icom.co.jp/ir/financial/a...ual_Report.pdf

----------


## msam

> ,    IC-7610   .


 .     ,         .       +.

----------


## rx9cim

US7IGN -  .     ,    .   .        .       .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  , - ,-        .

----------


## Serg

> ?


     ,           ,    .
  ,  ,   -   -      ,    15          ,      ...




> W3LPL     ...


   . K9CT (    3  1) -      .

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


     .

----------


## msam

DIGI-SEL ,       7610 -              .

----------

msam

----------


## UR3IQO

> ?


  :Wink: ,            ::::

----------

R7KK, RA3QVS, UA3VBD, UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

http://www.hamlife.jp/2017/09/24/ico...syukka-kaishi/

 .

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## R7WA

-- Radioplyus@mail.ru     Icom 7610,.......   178500,-(      ).   . :Razz: .
[/COLOR]
ICOM IC-7610
178 500 .

----------

R7GA

----------


## UA0QQJ

https://injapan.ru/auction/l410015539.html#lot_images

----------


## RK3TD

...

----------

exAlex60, R6LCF, RK3KR, UA8U, UR4MJK, UR5LAM, UT4LW, 86

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> icom...



 
High-speed, High-resolutionReal-time Spectrum Scope ! :Super:

----------

RK3KR, rn6xc, Serg

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UR5LAM

-   ""   ,    - .  :Razz:

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       .     7300 ,       .    ,   .

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


    ,      IC7300. ,    ,       ::::      .          . 73




> 7851


 ,  7851 -   . Icom    ,      7861,  10

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


 - https://youtu.be/8QWY9hk6k-8?t=10s
  .    ,     (  ),     .

----------


## UT4LW

> .    ,     (  ),     .


 -   .  ,      ,   .
 - ,  ,   .
      -  "    "...

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300      .


        ic7300     .        .  "" .....    !

----------


## R6LCF

"    ICOM    2018 ."
    .        .(   ,  .... ).      ,    .......   !
P.S.  ,    ic7300.!

----------


## RN3GP

> Icom   ""  ....


  :::: .

----------

> Once the IC-7610 receives FCC certification


, ,  " " ...  ...

----------


## UT4LW

> 


  -.            ,  .  :Smile: 
     CQHAM          ,   ,   "". :::: 

, , ,    "  ".

----------

RK3KR, Serg, UR4MJK

----------


## UT4LW

> -1.


,    ,     .

----------


## RK3TD

> ?  !


       - .
   ""   Icom,           2017,   2017 .
    Icom -  .    Icom.
 :Wink:

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> Icom


    , ""       IC ,  .    ,   .

----------


## ra3gn

, 
    ""   :       ,   .

----------


## Kia2700d

> FCC


      .      ,     .
    ,      FCC     ..     "" ,      :Wink: 

      ,         .            :Razz:

----------



----------


## R7MU

,      Expert Electronics?      ... ::::

----------


## US7IGN

> ,  ,     .


       .
     .

----------


## rv3daf

> TV     ?


  ""   ,       ,        ,   ,? -    ...

----------



----------


## R5ZQ

> 


           .    . ICOM,       FLEX.

----------


## UA6AA

> Icom   ""  .... 
> - -     .
> 
>  
> *Dear Operator,        
> 
>         Thank you for reserving your ICOM IC-7610 HF/6M Transceiver through DX Engineering.        
> 
>         We have just heard from ICOM and unfortunately there is a delay in shipment.
> ...


,   2018    ...  ,         7300,        :(

----------

exAlex60, R6LCF, sergdoc, UA8U

----------


## UC8U

IC7300 -.          .  :Sad:

----------


## RT3B

> ** .     .


 !    DUALWATCH,     .

----------


## msam

> ?


  .   .           .            ,     ,       .

DUALWATCH -     ()

----------

rn6xc, UR4MJK

----------


## DerBear

2    .       -       0,    . ,  ...    .

*  10 ():*




> http://www.icom.co.jp/world/products...t_Vol1_Eng.pdf


     .  ::::   :Crazy:

----------


## UR6EA

> 2    .


  ,      ... :Razz: 
,   -, ...  ...
P.S. C  , IC-7610,    IC-7300   ...
 , ...    ,    IC-7300...   ,   .
...   " ",  ...    ,  7610.

...         " "       ..

----------


## R7MU

DUALWATCH, -   ,      .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> 2   -         .  ICOM    ?  7300   .


 "   "  ? :Embarassed: 
 ,    -    , DX-      ???

... 99%     " ", :
1. ,      "".     -.   ,  ,    ,     ? ...  ?
2.   ...    ,  ... " ", ...        ,   ,   - ,   !  "" -    ,  ...    6700  .
 ...   ,    ,    ...  ,    ...        .
... 7851 -   ,  ...  K3S...        "   ".




> 2 IC-7300     ? ADC       16-.


..   - , ...    ,  !
,   2000     ,        ,     ...

,  !    6000-  ...   ,    ,   "". 
 7300-,   ,     ...
  7610, ...  UT4LW ...  IQ- ...   ... .

----------

R7MU

----------


## UR6EA

> ...
>  RMDR  TX phase noise 7300/7610,     .


1.  IC-7610    6000- ,   ... :Razz: 
   MB-1 .. ...
2.  RMDR  .,    ...     ,    ...  "  "  .
   ...    "" -  ,  ,    "    ".

 -  ,  .
      ... IQ ,    ...      .
 ...   !    ,  !
...  "  "! :Crazy:

----------

Serg

----------


## UR6EA

> .


...
 ,  "",    ...    ,        "   ".
   -    ! ?
 -   "  "    . :!: 




> 7300,     7851 -      7851.


...     7851? :Razz: 
 ""      DX-  ,    3-             ! 
,   ..             7851, ...           ,   ...



> ,  3       DX/Contest e.t.c.,   -        7851.


-...
    100  ,   ...  ,    7851,      ... :Razz: 
  - ,      ! - ...    , -   , -   - .

 " "   ,           DX-!

 7610... ,    "" K3S( ...), ... ,       .




> *UR6EA*
>   ,     ,  7610   7300   .   .


! ,    7300!
 ...    7300,            ! :Razz: 
  7300  -   7610!
...   RMDR,    ... :Crazy:

----------


## UR6EA

> .          .


  .... " "       ,   .

  ...  , 7300 -    ! , ! :!: 
 ...  ,  ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       .


     2-4   ,     .             ,          ..... .... .    (-)  ,       ,  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ..    ,


   ,  :   3-3-5 ,  GP  20/15,10    ,      ,(         ...)           .......!

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,


  /      .       .      .  -   https://www.dxengineering.com/parts/dxe-rf-pro-1b

----------


## UR6EA

> ? ,     ,        .
>        ,     , ..    ,  -       160  80       .      , .


!   ,   ,   -   ...           ...     . :Crazy: 
  ...     ...  ,     ,   .
...   ,   "" -  !    ,       ,    . :!: 



> ,   -  (SO2R- ).


  -   ,  SO2R  -   .... 
  ,     ., -...   ,     .



> , * IQ*  , LAN  USB  .


...     ...
!       ???
 ...   , UT4LW, ...   !
 Icom      ,        ...  :!: 

*  6 ():*




> /      .       .      .  -   https://www.dxengineering.com/parts/dxe-rf-pro-1b


!          !
    ,   ...  ????
 ... "   !"
 ..., .. ...   DX-,  ...  , ...  VK!  :Crazy: 
  -,            ...  ,    ...

----------


## UR6EA

> 7610      +   .    ,    . 
>  -  ,    ,  ,    ,     :-)


   .
SO2R  -    20- RUN,  40- ...   ,   20-  40-,      ,       .  -    ( )  ..
 , , ...    DDC  ""? 




> ,  7610       .


    ...    HDSDR...
  ...  ,  IQ     , ,  .,      ICOM  -      ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> ...


    .  KENWOOD  TRIO         700    .    ,  ICOM   .

----------


## VA6AM

Diversity -        .
 2 ,    ,    ,        .
  80  160.

----------


## US7IGN

> ,   ..,     , IQ ...


. - 7855.   IQ  USB   7610 .




> .... " "       ,   .


       .
 ,       .
    .  .

----------


## UR6EA

> . - 7855.   IQ  USB   7610 .


  ???  ?



> .
>  ,       .
>     .  .


  -    .
,   ,  "  - ",   ,         ,  "- ".
...  ,     ,    ..  ,  ...

, ...   "",    ,  ?   " "?
   "   "???  1-    ,  2008-     ! :Smile: 
...! ... " "???
  ...
 ,  ... ,  !
 ...

 "   ...  ..!"

----------


## Serg

> ,  i3-3217U c  ,    " " ...


i5-i7   ,  ,      .




> ,   ..,     , IQ ...


      7300 .  -  7310  .
7610       IQ,       -  .




> Expert SDR -    ...  ""   ...


  , TCI   ,  API IQ.

*VA6AM,*   diversity   ,  3  : http://kc.flexradio.com/KnowledgebaseArticle50386.aspx

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> Diversity   ,     .
>       .


 ...    , ...  ,      ...

 ...  IQ  ,     !

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> i5-i7   ,  ,      .


 ...
IMHO - ,  " ",      . 
i7-3540m  -  , ...        "".
    , ...    :
" !       IQ  " ",,    -     ... "   ?""...     "...



> 7610       IQ


  IQ! ...  " " - ...

----------


## UR6EA

> ,      .
>       - ,    .
> 
>    .
>     ... .


! 
  -...     , -  Ham Nation .
...  ,  ,  ...     JA,     NA     CQ...

----------


## Kia2700d

> IQ ,  -  FPGA    ,


      :

IQ     FPGA,    ?
   ""   ,    , ..   ,      FPGA
    ,    :Rolling Eyes: 
""  .   :Razz:

----------


## UT4LW

> ""   ,    , ..   ,      FPGA
>     ,   
> ""  .


- ,  ? ::::

----------


## UR6EA

> 26 ..  100000$  24%     ...


  ... ,   ... ,   ""...
ICOM -     ...    , ...
P.S. "BIG SHORT" ,  .

----------


## UR6EA

> ,


!  ...       ! ...  ,   ....  " "  590-.
  -     ,  ,      ... :Neutral: 



> ,       hard-core contesting ,  , iq          .


...  ...  DX-  ,    ...  ,   ,      !
    ,  7300-    . IMHO

----------

WT2J

----------


## US7IGN

> ..


    ""   ,   .
  ,  ""      ,  ""    ,  -      ...




> ICOM -     ...    , ...


   ,               .
 ,                 -    ...

----------

R7MU

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UR6EA

> .    IC-7600  IC-7610 -  High Quality. ,  -      (  4).


 ???

----------


## UR6EA

> WPX  20-.   ( 110-130) .    High Quality,    ,   400 ,   4000   .


 ... , ...       ... :!:

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


    .  14.062.5.         CQ.      7300/76100   .

----------


## UR6EA

> .  14.062.5.         CQ.      7300/76100   .


...  ,    " ", ... . :!: 
   ,    7300 .
 ...    " ",   21-28,     RTTY, ... SDR -    ...
  ,   , 96   -  .
  -   RBN,    ,   " "  ,   "-"   ,    ...     .
... ..     - ,  ...  :!:

----------


## Kia2700d

> ...  ,    " ", ...


         .
             ,   .     :Razz:

----------


## UR6EA

> .
>              ,   .


... " ".
  ,   DX-.. ,   .
 ,  "   ".
   " "  RBN     "3-  ",     ...    CQ!
  " " . :Crazy: 



> ,   .


 ...   ,    "",  ...   !     "   QSO" !
...   ,    ,  ,  !  ,     !
 ,  "" -... ...** ,  .

 ...  ,  ...   "",  "",   ! :Super: 




> rbn  ,       ,    ,     .


  RBN  -     - ,    ...   .
 ...   7300 - . ,     IQ  ... ... ,  ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,   .


  ,.                     ""        ,.      ,  ,      .... "0".           ,   !
P.S.   ,      ,               ....  .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> ,  ""   .


 ...   SSB-, ... :Crazy: 
-,   ,    - .   ...
...    IQ  DDC,  !
   ..-   - -    ! :!:

----------

UR6EA

----------


## R6LCF

> RS-ba1,


      ,     ,   !  ( ),    ....  "  ".

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


  ,         .... .     ..   !

----------


## UT4LW

> .    .


   ,    ,  " "   : 

 
Transceiver with *High*-*Quality,* High resolution, High Speed Real-Time Spectrum Scope

  ,  ,     .
 :Wink:

----------


## UT4LW

> .


--,    . :Smile:   SDR-    . :Wink: 


  ?      80 .

----------

R5AU, R7KD, rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> .    .


    30 .

----------

R5AU, rn6xc

----------


## RN3QN

> ico,    ;    ,    .


 :Razz:     ,  3   ,  .
,,  ,   ." (c) - . ::::

----------

ra3gn

----------

RN3QN

----------


## Serg

> 30 .


, -  ""  .   300,  30.
  7.0 ... 7.300

----------

UT4LW

----------

rn6xc, Serg

----------


## RA1WU

RS-BA1        
 "" ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC-7300


   .Very Well.    ,    -7610  6400.

----------


## UR6EA

....  ... RMDR...
  ,CQ WW SSB,  ...   ,       1000   ? :!:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


   -     SDR.         2 ,       "High Quality"... ::::

----------


## R5ZQ

> -


 ,  ACOMA    ,     .,   SDR-   7300   ,    4  .

----------

R7KD, RN3QN

----------


## RV9UP

> WRTC


 .   IMHO       .      "     ".
    .    .      21  28. 7610      .  7600 .  .      .


73  RV9UP

----------

UR3IQO

----------


## UR6EA

> .


 ::::  -



> SDR.


    ...   ,    " "...

 , ...  , ... SDR  ,    ...
 ,  ...    "  ",  ...      ? :Crazy:

----------

R5ZQ, R6LCF, UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


            4"  SDR,  .  SAN SDR2   .

----------


## RN3GP

. SS  ,  7610  . ::::

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## RN3GP

> -


        ,  


>

----------


## Vikos

,      ,      ,       . ,    ,      .   , ,   ,    .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


  ,   ,        .        .RW3PS     7300,   SDR.

----------

,       ?          ? 
      : IC-7610  ,  SS     ,         ARRL     .  ,  , !

----------

msam, R7KD, UA8U

----------


## RW3PS

*UR5LAM*,
 ,    . 
            .

 

      ?

  ,      ,  SDR      .
 ,           .
    4"   24",   ,    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


!    ?   CW-  PSK?

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> CW-  PSK?


   .
 ,      -   ,   - ,         . :Shocked:  ::::

----------


## Kia2700d

"Release Candidate",    ""  .           :Razz: .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UR6EA

> -  ,  "  ". 
>   "",       ,   "" .
> .


!  -  !
  ! ...!
   30- ! 
    ...!
 .., ...   - ...    , ...  ...   ...   ..   ....   ...  ... !   ! :Crazy: 

-------


,  ... ..   ,    ,    ....       !   :!:

----------

UA8U

----------


## UR6EA

> .     CW-,    .


, ...
1. ,    " ",   ,    6-7-  ,      ! :Crazy: 
...  ,  144-  ,  "  "!

 ...        ,    ...     USA,  JA ...    " ". :!:  
 ,   5-   ...   !
2.   ,  "   "-  ,  ...   ,    "",     ...   ... 
 ... - 50 ! ....   CW   ... 
  ,        CW ...  28400-28800,  . :Razz: 
3


> .  -   -  (  -).


   !    " "    ,  ?
...   7610,     ....   " ",    !
---------------
 ... ,    .

,   ,            !
,  ...   ...
  7310    IQ , 16-         .    ...      ,     ...

... ,   "", ...     ...
" " -  ,  "" ,    ...   ,         ,   -  !

----------


## US7IGN

> ,        DX


    ,  .          :Super:

----------

RN3QN, RV9UP, UA8U, UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> .
>   -      5-10  ,    RBN.


!  UT4LW    USA     VK9....  ,  ...
!     ....    .



> ,        DX


... .. ,   ...

...    ,   HDSDR          ,  ... ""      ... ,     "  "  ...
 ...   ,       ...


,    ... ,  "     ",   "   "     ... 
-!
 ,   ,   ... ""  7610,    ... :!: 
   ,   ...        ,   500 QSO  ,  ...   ...

----------

UA8U, ut7uv

----------


## UT4LW

> (  ).


    .      ,    . ,    ,     .



> !  UT4LW    USA     VK9....  ,  ...
> !     ....    .


  ? ::

----------


## UT4LW

> - "",


   ,          ,        ,    . :Smile: 
  .    ,      .

----------


## RW3PS

> .


    , .  
     - SDR   ,      (RX ),   IC7300  ,     (RX/TX ).   !  .
     ,    ,   .
,     ,        ,    .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, UR6EA

----------

RN3QN, RZ3F, UR6EA

----------


## UA6AA

> ,          IC-7610,  800480   ,  .    ,  .


,           ...?
    ,      ,  SS2   ...  100   :Wink: 
,     .       SS2.

----------

> 


,    SS,  ,      ?      ?     ?    ,    /     ?

----------

Vikos

----------

*UR5LAM*
  , ...
   .  -, -    .            .   ,     .      ?    .

----------


## UT4LW

> .      ?    .


    .     ,   ,  .. (    )      ,  .
     ,      ,    ,     .              . ,  CQ,     ,     ( VFOB).   ,   CQ-,     .      +,    .   -     ,   100 ,       .       ,     ,      . ,      ,      VFO   . 5 + ESDR2   .
,     .  ,      ,  "  ,     ",           .
    ,     .   ,    DDC   DDC.



> SS2.


              ,       ,     .   IQ  LAN,  USB -     ,         ...
,  ,     IQ ,      , ..   36 .   ?

----------


## Vikos

> -      ...  .


   .   ,  .    ""        / .      -   ...

PS     ,        /  .

----------

msam

----------


## UT4LW

> ...         ...   ?


  .   ,    (/)      ( )  .    ,  -  ,     .
 7300  RF-Gain   , ..        , ,  .  ,   ,       .
  ,   7610     -      , .. /     , RF-Gain -    (   ).    ,    IQ , ..               .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## RN3QN

?   ,  DX  ,   .    , ,  DXSummit    Logger32.     SDR/  ,        ,      7300,        ,,   ".  7300  3,  .      160   - A2, 5T,VK9X, RI1F (6    ),  188, 189, 190, 191. RI1F- 160       .     HZ87.   ,        .          /....... .?         SDR/  ,,,    ".   ,   ,, ",      , ,   ..           ,   , .               ,   .
,,   ,    ." (c)
         SDR.   ,    .
   ,     .        .  - . 
P.S.  ,  ,   . , -  .

----------

RW6CH

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 ,  .    ,   /,   "  ". ::::     ----.
*RN3QN*,    , , WW, WPX. ,  ?
   DX         :

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MkPq2To5kg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pzryLpFQoQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rKkZbm1dKA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSCRqWYTyh4

----------

UT0UM

----------

UT0UM

----------


## Vikos

> .        .  7300     ?


 .               ,  ,          .   .    ,     , ,     ...   :Wink:    =   .        .

   ss2        .   *UT4LW*,     " ".

----------


## Vikos

> .    ,    ,        .      ,    ,    ,        ...
> P.S.     ,      100       .


          .    .          . ,       SS2,        .        ,              .

----------


## RN3QN

Log to search:
FT4TA

70,798 QSOs logged between 2014-10-30 18:59Z and 2014-11-10 01:27Z

Callsign to check:





Band
CW
Phone
Data

*160*
2



*80*
1
1


*40*
1
1


*30*
1



*20*

1
1

*17*
1
1
1

*15*
1
1
1

*12*
1
1
1

*10*
1
1



Log to search:
FT4TA

70,798 QSOs logged between 2014-10-30 18:59Z and 2014-11-10 01:27Z

Callsign to check:





Band
CW
Phone
Data

*17*
1



*15*
1




Log to search:
FT4TA

70,798 QSOs logged between 2014-10-30 18:59Z and 2014-11-10 01:27Z

Callsign to check:





Band
CW
Phone
Data

*40*
1





Serg,    ,       ,   .

  ,  UT4LW  UT0UM.

----------

RA4RT

----------


## RN3QN

> 4-5  DX-  .      ,  2-3   DX-,


,   .   ,         -        .        .       ? FT4TA, 4W/N1Y  17 . FT4TA  Serg   .
http://forum.qrz.ru/201-ekspeditsii-...romelin-5.html   72.    ,   .   UT0UM   ,,".   ,,"- 3       . - .
                              .     .




> ,     ,      ?


     .      .

*  9 ():*




> ,     ,      ?


     .      .



> -  ,


 .





> .


,   .






> ,   ,        ,     .


     ,   -84,   ,     ,           ,     .   DX .        ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,              ?     ,    -      .   ,       DX-    ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UT0UM

----------

R7KD, RN3QN

----------


## RN3QN

> ?


 -     .
   1324,   1325.   .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RN3QN

> ,       DX-    ?


         ,    ( ,   ?...  )      15-20      . ? 







> ,              ?


        ,   ,   ?.   ,       .      ,,17  "- ,,    CW     .  !!!!!!!   .    .     ,          ,, ". -           ,      .     ,  .      . , IMHO,    .       (  ).             SDR,  ,      .       ,          (  , DX  ,
   ,,".)  ,       .  . .
,,      ." (c)

*  8 ():*




> -


   ?      ,   DXCC.  ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 





> CW


,     ?     ,    .    2017-  ! :Smile: 




> SDR,  ,      .       ,


 -,  ,  . :Wink:

----------


## UA6AA

> *UT4LW*
> ,   ,    NO assisted,          .    8,  24     .


Assisted -     ( ).

----------

R7MU

----------


## Serg

> ?      ,   DXCC.  ?


)) ,  .         " ".
  ,      .
    , 84,   -,       ,     ,  ,          .

,              .               -     ,  "  ", "   "  .

----------

US7IGN

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


 
  ,    ,    youtube   :::: 
------------

     ,   ,         ,   ,   ,      2018- ,      ,     sdr-,  20$,   PC.
 ,    DX,   non-assisted  ,        ,   ,        ,     "" ,       .
  " ",      .
  ,  ,        IQ,     ,     .
       ,    ,     .




> ""


 ,   ,     - non-assisted,  classic.
, ,     , -       assisted,      ?   ::::

----------

Serg

----------


## US7IGN

> pileup      ?


,  ?   .   250-300   twin PBT

----------


## RK3TD

""  ...

https://www.gbantennes.com/en/icom/9...610&results=13

  " " -  3800 .. )))

----------

UA8U

----------

*R1BA*
      ?

----------


## UA8U

*R1BA*, ,   ,    ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## msam

OVF
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lM_mbSh_yc
      pamp

----------


## UT4LW

> -  .


    ,   "" . :Smile: 




> 


     :   RG-Gain     IC-7300. :
  ( ) - .
IQ , ,   ,              .
 :Sad:

----------


## R5ZQ

> IQ , ,   ,              .


  7610   .




> 7300


     7300   .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


   ? :Shocked: 



> 7300     !


 ""          7300   7610.
          ,  -   .     : !

----------


## UT4LW

,  SDR     "",         .   ""  . :Wink: 
7300 -  "", 7610 -   ""      . :::: 



> "" EE  5


   ?       .        ,   .      .   -     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,  ?


   .

----------


## R7KD

> ?
> 
>  ""          7300   7610.
>           ,  -   .     : !


, icom ,    ??? :Razz:

----------


## UR5LAM

> 756PRO/PRO2      PRE2.


 ,        ,  Pre2     21, 28  50 .   ,   ,   Pre2   ,       ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


,     ,  -   .
   -  ,    ,  -  .
   -    SDR,      .          ,   .   "",  7851-     , ..    10-20    ,     !  ,     ,       !    ,   ? -  ! ?

----------


## RK3TD

,    FCC .

----------

UA8U

----------


## msam

> ?   PRE     .... .


   ?
   +++   preamp ?    !   .
nan 100d, ssd2 -           7  .  6500   ,       .
 ftdx 5000           7   att   . .. ftdx 5000     ,              .

 UT4LW        ,          :Smile:            .     ,        ftdx 5000?     ,          DSP.       ftdx 5000    .          fast  slow,     slow         .     ,    ++ ,     .     7300 (7610)?         ?        ?

----------


## UB3DMF

"" https://www.qrz.ru/classifieds/detai...m_content=item

----------

R7MU

----------

RA3BA

----------


## UA6AA

,     




> : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lM_mbSh_yc
> ,     RF-Gain      . --,   IC-7300.


 SS2   ?           40.  ,     .       .            ...  :Smile:

----------


## Kia2700d

> RF-Gain


     .
  DDC    "  ".
            .

----------

msam

----------


## UT4LW

> IC-7610  IC7300?


.  ""    7300   7610.
         (   ,    ).     SDR.



> ,           RF


 RF   SDR ,  ..   SS2     , ..      ( ).        PRE/ATT, .. ,    .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## RK3TD

> -         ,


   .      ))))

----------


## Kia2700d

> RF   SDR ,  ..   SS2     , ..      ( )


    .      2     ,      .
https://sunsdr.eu/wp-content/uploads...unSDR2_QRP.jpg

----------


## UA8U

> ""


  :::: .   ,       .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  "    "


 ,         .




> 2     ,      .


-,    .   ,     RF?

----------


## R7WA

IN JAPAN ...........https://injapan.ru/auction/q177868576.html   co****** (10+)
11/10/2017 15:43
 .     ?    ?   !

 
_()_

----------


## R7KD

*UT4**LW*,,      , .Icom ,    ?  ,         .     .  Icom,   ??? 73 !

----------


## ra0ay

> .   ,       .    .


    ,     .

----------


## UC8U

,   ,   , .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

OUT-IN,   .... ACC-1, 5 , *3 You can change the AF/IF (IF=12 kHz) settings to output a12 kHz IF signal. In that case, you can listen to the DRMbroadcast with the application software receiver that isinstalled onto your PC. ????

----------


## UT4LW

> 5 .


   ?          ,   (12 )     DRM.       USB  LAN.
,    -    ? ,   ,  SDR    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UA8U

MB-1,   IC-7610,    DDC,           .  IC-7610 .





> ?          ,   (12 )     DRM.


 ,      .   ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


    DRM .

 -      IQ ?

----------


## UA8U

> 1 ?


  UT4LW,  .




> 7610 .


   ....., ,   .             .....   MB-1. IC-7610   ,  MB-1 ?  ? 20-30-40?       (    ,     ).

----------


## UA8U

> 5   ,


   ,    .       ? .

----------


## sgk

> IQ       "in future".


   ,    ?
    Ethernet  12 .

   " " IQ   ,   " "    .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7610  ,      ,     IQ-.


          IC-7610 :Smile: .

----------

R5AU, RA3BA, RK3KR, ua3enb

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7610  ,      ,     IQ-.


    IC-7610?           IQ .




> ,    IC-7300.


          .      PRE1  PRE2  " "  .   ?

----------


## UT4LW

> PRE1  PRE2  " "  .


  ,        ,     ,        .

,    OVF  IC-7610   .      (  RF ),     .            ,   .



 ,  ?




> .


 .    IC_7300 -   ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> RF Gain  , PRE1  PRE2 .


 .   ?    ,      -  ,  -    .   80-  PRE2?      -30      .  ,     . ::::

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   .


  .            .  80-    ,    , ..     .

----------


## ra3gn

,  756        .
   .

----------


## UA8U

RA3GN, UT4LW   ICOM,     .

----------

R7WA, ra3gn, RK3KR, UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> ...


      .    " "   ""    TS-2000 + Afedri :Wink:

----------


## Kia2700d

Rx out,   .       :|

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,    .   ,  ,  ..
     ,   ,    .
    ,   ,    "",  "".            -   ,       . 
    3 -   . , ,   Serg  #1431 -    .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ,


    .   




> "",  ""





> ,    .


   ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## R7KD

> ,    ,   EE   UT4LW,     .


, ,    . * UT4LW*     .  ,     ICOM .   ,  -  YAESU.   .   ,         ,   , Icom   .   ,     " "   :Razz:   48    ,      .,    ,  ,  .  ,. :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ...         3,    .


 ,   3   - ,   ,    -  .   UA8U ,     ,    .  :Super:

----------


## R6LCF

> RF-Gain-  ""    ,       .


!       20  ......  .   80/40   .    ""    , "  " !

----------


## R7KD

> ,          7300    SDR.  , .
>        RF-Gain-? 
>      RF-Gain-  ""    ,       .


,  200 % .   .  ,  .        .,    ,    ,  " ".   icom 7300  ,   . 73 !  :Super:

----------

msam

----------

R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


 ,  .
     .     24.    1000 ,      .    ,     ,      .    .   . !

----------


## UR5LAM

> icom 7300  ,


,      ,       ,  wrtc,    -  .

----------


## RW3PS

> "" .   ,   ...


   - .
  ,       ,    .    "".
     RF-Gain.  ,  ...



> ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       , 7300    .7610     .   ,    ,    .    .     ,              ,               ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


, !  ,    ?          !      ,   !

 ,  .               .
      , ....  40 !
  ,         10000  ,    .
      (  ),    ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   , :    ,  ,     .              ,   .    .....    ,      ,   ,   , .     "     ,      "        .        . "    ,       ,       " ! ::::

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      ........    ic7610.      ,   ,  ( ,    ) .   .      IC.   .      .       ,   .... , ......  !
P.S.    .       6400                .
     ...... . "0".

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


!

----------


## Kia2700d

> signal generator at 7.150 kHz at 0 dbm and I found a S9 signal on 14.300 kHz and a S8 on 21.450 kHz!


         7300.       ,      .  
   .     .  :Razz:

----------

K

----------

R7KD

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       , ,    -  .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,   ,  ,   DDC...


     7,    (RF  10 ).    .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      ,  ,.   ,     ts990s ,   ,  .  .     ic7300 ,   .    ,   "     ........."    .
        Kenwood , .   ,  .         ,  ......

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


    -   .   , .      ,       .




> .


  ,  . RF          .

----------


## RK3TD

...

----------

K

----------


## UT0UM

> , ,


  :::: 
      USB         ?

----------


## UA3VBD



----------


## RW3PS

> USB         ?


   ? #1471

----------


## RW3PS

> ,         .


          .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       ?   ,         .   ,     .      , .       ,  .  1414-.  ,    7610.-   , .    ,  ..    FLEXa,   .

----------


## R4DZ

Injapan,      ,       .

----------


## UA8U

?    .

----------


## UA8U

> /


   ,      "  ,  " :Smile:

----------


## R4DZ

,    !

----------


## RW3PS

> -    ,      30 ,     ,


,   - ,           .
           .
           ,    ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   - ,


 ,  , .        .  ,   .

 ,      10-30    .         +   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> /.


 ,     - .        .




> +   .


    ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 120   7300

----------


## UA8U

> 120 ?


  ? IC-7300  BDR 120 dB ( 2 KHz).  UT4LW,  ,    .     " "    .

----------


## sgk

> BDR 120 dB ( 2 KHz)


   20-.             .  , .

----------


## sgk

R7KD  .  , .   .        .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 ,     .
  ,     .
ATT,PRE=OFF.   ,   9+55.  40      .

p.s. -       .
.

----------


## sgk

:       IC-7300    .



> ? ,         ?


      IC-7610     .         ,   ICOM ""   .    .

----------


## RW3PS

.



> 40      .


 .     ?       ,      ?
 40        ,    ,   140    .
  40              .

----------


## UA8U

> :      IC-7300   .


        .

*  5 ():*




> .


  RM6AA  RV3FF        IC-7300/TS-590   . IC-7610       IC-7300.  "   "? :Wink:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R5ZQ

> RM6AA  RV3FF


             . RV3FF     6300  7300       .

----------


## R5ZQ

> RM6AA  RV3FF


             . RV3FF     6300  7300       .




> IC-7610 OVF


   .       . https://youtu.be/EIvVggVdzUU

----------


## UA8U

*rz3dab*,  ?    .



> 


   ?        




> IQ,       .


   ,     (IC-7610)    .

----------


## UA8U

> .


    .     ?    ?   .....,        .

----------


## UA8U

> ?  .


     ,        ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ,        ?


    .
      IC-7610      .     ?  IQ ,    .   12  - IF,   . Afedri ? :Shocked:  ::::    SDR DDC  2017- .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


  KENWOOD and YAESU            , ,  .ICOM       ,       .       ,    .    .    ,  .       .  (UR5LAM)      ,  -    HITACHI,   23 . .  ,     ,         .

----------


## R5ZQ

, .   ,   ,    .  ,   7610,     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 10


 ,  ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .     .    ,    .   ,    .     ,      ( ).

----------


## UA3GUX

> .
>       IC-7610      .     ?  IQ ,    .   12  - IF,   . Afedri ?   SDR DDC  2017- .


    ,  .         .

----------

> SS-2 ?


,     !
        .
   .
  ?
 :!:

----------


## RN3QN

> 7300           ?


,  .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


  7300   ,      .
    .  -    ,        . :Smile: 



> ?


   ,   ,  .
     .     ,     .    -  IP3  .       100%,      ,        ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

,    !      (  SW-20XX)? -  ,   .



> 


 , ,     ?  :Shocked:       ,    ,  . :Smile:

----------


## UA6AA

> ,    !      (  SW-20XX)? -  ,   .
>  , ,     ?       ,    ,  .


   !   GP  160  ,   ,      ,       ...

----------


## UA6AA

1000-  .    .
      EE-    ,     .     .   ...     SMD ...
EE- ,   ,   .   -     ,        .

----------

R7KD

----------


## sgk

*R7KD
*.   7300   .         ""   .

----------


## R7KD

> *R7KD
> *.   7300   .         ""   .


,     ,   7610,   7300.      .. 73 !  :!:

----------


## UT4LW

> = 30.
> 7300     .  7610     .


,        .    10-20  ,  PRE    10-20     .  DDC   .          ,        PRE   .     DDC, -  . :Wink:

----------


## RW3PS

> DDC   .          ,        PRE   .


     ,        .    ,           ,   /  ,   ,   "" IF gain (RF gain)     .        .  , RF-Gain      AF gain -   .

                 , ,  ,      .    .

 ,  PREAMP    ,  RF (IF) gain     ,   ::

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA6AA

> ,   ,  .
>      .     ,     .    -  IP3  .       100%,      ,        ,   .


,   ,        ,        .    .     .        ...

----------

R7KD

----------


## UC8U

> ,        .    10-20  ,  PRE    10-20     .  DDC   .


   ,    ,   .            7610 .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,  .     ,         /.




> ,


,   .    ,     , ,   21,  18  .  PRE - , .. OVF,   , ..       . :Sad: 
  ,        80,  160?        ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

10  - .       5-6 .



> 


    ,           .      OVF     ,     (    :   -     ).
...

 - ,    IC-710     RF,      ,

 
,   .

   -,    - 

 
High-quality, High-precision, Super AGC preset, etc...

       . :Wink:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UC8U

,     IC7300   .     50 ,       -UDC SK.     -   !

----------


## UR6EA

!  ! :Razz: 




> RF   .     -  -  ,    .


     , ...  .
...   ,    - " "...

 S-,   ICOM-  -  ,    DX-, .    !
  -   ,    ,  -  ....

  "",  10-15 ,  !  - ""  ,  -  .   ,  .  CW -   ,    ,   SSB-  ...
 ,   " ATT" -   .

 .
    9-   ,        ...  ,    ...
    ,   QTH,      NB?

  "-" 7610 -  !
7300 -   ,   ...
  ...

*  5 ():*




> ,        80,  160?


  -    -... ""     ...  - , K9AY   ...      .
  ??? :Embarassed: 



> ,           .


 "" -   "".
...   "     ...   -...
... "         !
    -!
  ,  !
  ...  ..   ,   -      !
  Hi-Fi - ?

----------


## rz3bw

> ...     ...     1.01.


 -   ,  .

----------

UA3GUX

----------


## RA3APW

ICOM IC-7610 User Basic Manual (16 ) 
http://www.icomuk.co.uk/files/icom/P...NG_Basic_0.pdf

----------



----------


## msam

.

----------


## UT4LW

> ?    ,   Yaesu.


  ?  ,     .  ,    . :Smile:

----------


## Kia2700d

.,   .      .

----------


## Kia2700d

7300
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1233177

----------


## R7WA

InJapan     IC7610 ...... https://injapan.ru/auction/k277670237.html  --- 3162$  ......  c   - https://injapan.ru/auction/b280038588.html  .....  3275$, .....  -  ...https://injapan.ru/auction/w178588771.html ...- 166$.

----------


## R7WA

UA8U-- ,        .             ....  .......    , :Razz:         -    ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  .


,  IC-7610      ,         ! :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> !


 ,      ""  ,    ....    ::::  :Wink:

----------


## UT4LW

.  ? :Smile:

----------


## RN3GP

-  ,  ,       "" (IPhone-)       IPhone,     .     . ::::

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6LFK

7610       ,      .       ,      2017 :Neutral:

----------


## UR6EA

> , .    ,    15  20 .   ,       .       ( ).


   - !
  .. "", SDR-  IC-7610, . :Embarassed: 
! 
1.  "" ,   ,    !
  ,  ...      ,    ,    ( -  )  !
2.  ... " "  -   .
 ,    ,       - QSO! ...   ?
  ?  10-15-,   !   ,     ""!
   7610,  " " ,    . :Razz: 
 ,   .
UT4LW   CW .        . 
,   SSB , (     )...  100 QSO  (   ), ...
 SSB - ,    , IC-7610,   IQ !
P.S.  ...,   500  ,   ,  ""  "",        -  !   ,   !
  DX-,  DX-      ,   ,   !

----------


## UR6EA

> IC-7610?


  ...   7610   ! :Razz: 




> ,   , ?


    ,    ,     ! :!: 
...  ,     CQ         ! :Embarassed: 
   ,      "",  -   ,    "".
P.S.  , ... ...



> ,    ,   -  SSB  .


   -      " -" ...
,  , ...      ,   7300    "IQ", ...  7300  -  !   ,  - !  SO2R    ...
P.S.  " "    "     "...
    !   SSB! 
  ""  ...  - , KH7  7-,    ...    ...  UW3DI-1,          ...
   - . ... S-5 -   S 9+40   !      !
 , ,  ...  !
  ...  ""    -   !

----------


## UR6EA

> ,    non assisted


   !
 -    !
,     ,   ,   .
...  , ... " "  - ""(       ), ... "" ,    ,  99%   RUN!  SO2R    !
    ,  ,   .  ,     ...



> .


   ,  !    ,  !    ,        ,  ""...

----------


## UR6LFK

> *UR6LFK*, ,     IC-7610  ?


     ,      R&TTE and RED,  ,              .       .
, FCC     ,      

 RED     

*  50 ():*

 : "**  " -     (    ) -   ,  ,  ,      -  .




> LEVERING FORLYDER FOR NUV&#198;RENDE ULTIMO NOVEMBER 2017


 



> The IC-7610 still did not pass the RED approvement. The production and delivery are delayed again. The planning is now set on december.


  :Shocked: 
            , .

----------

> 


 ?
  !
 :Crazy: 
99%      
 .
Icom         !
. ...!
  :
  ,   !
 :::: 
  ,    
 .
 :!:

----------

R7KD, UA8U,

----------


## UA8U

> ?


       #1604,   ic-7610.

----------



----------


## UA8U

*R1BA*, ,       ,  .

----------

UA8U

----------

...



> ,        .


,       ::::

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R1BA

> ,





> Icom ,  ""              ...


    ?  :Shocked:

----------

UR6LFK

----------


## R1BA

ICOM    ,     .          ,       ,          :::: 
     ICOM,    :
This version different to overseas versions.
According to our technician, for Japanese customers, we repair them here and
distributors do not carry out the work.
So there is no service manual for anyone to refer to.
Our technicians refer to internal documents to do repair/services.
So the option is limited, unfortunately.
JPN  version should shipped back to us for repair here.  (of course the cost
and time is big)

 ,   . 
           ""  ""  .      :Smile: 

 , ....      : https://www.radioexpert.ru/blog/

----------

R7WA

----------


## rn6xc

> ?


?   ,    ... ::::

----------

R7KD, R7WA, UA8U, UR6LFK

----------


## UR6LFK

> ,   ,       -     ,       
>            CE  FCC.   CE  FCC  .


      ,   - "" :Sad: 



> #1604,   ic-7610.


 ,      DV  PV  -     .           ,   .   ?        ,         .

   FCC    ,         ,   -     ,      .     2016      ,  R&TTE   RED    ,        .           ,      .

----------


## LZ1AO

*UR6LFK*,

https://fccid.io/AFJ376500

FCC,   ICOM-7300.   "    ,      "     .  ,      ,     ..,       (  )    ,           FCC  .    ,   .

 ,  ,     ,  EN 300 783 2.1.0,        ,      2015   2014/53/U.        .

----------

R5AU, UA8U

----------

UA8U

----------


## sgk

> ...


   ""  ( FCC)             7610.

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,      : "  ,   ",      .....     sgk,    ?

----------


## UA8U

*sgk*,  FCC IC-7610, /  ,       IC-7610?

----------


## UA8U

.   .     ,    FCC IC-7610  ,     ( , ,  ..)   .      




> "  FCC"        (,    . .)  .


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LZ1AO

.      ERM G26,    ETSI     (      ) - Pete Hizzey  ICOM France*,* *G6YLO (F1VBW)*

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

. .

----------


## rz3bw

ICOM   .
,   10 . ,   IC-7800
  .

----------


## RA3BA

7610.

----------



----------


## UA3GUX

,     UT4LW,       :Shocked:

----------

rn6xc, rz3bw, UR5LAM

----------


## R7WA

/  , :Neutral:  -   250....

----------


## RK3TD

> FLEX-6400, .


    .
   ,    .
, ,        ... 
    (( 
 -  ,     7610))

----------

rz3bw

----------


## R7KD

> .
>    ,    .
> , ,        ... 
>     (( 
>  -  ,     7610))


,,  ,    FLEX 73 !

----------

rn6xc

----------


## R5ZQ

7610  ,     .     .     .   -   ,           .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,,  ,    FLEX 73 !


   7610     .
UR5LAM       .

P.S.    ,   - AFJ386400 !!!

----------

4000    henryradio...

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## RK3TD

> FCC, ?


....

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## R5AU

> UR5LAM       .




http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?21084-FLEX-6000&p=1458685&viewfull=1#post1458685

----------


## UA8U

*R7MU*,  ,   ,  "  "? :Shocked:

----------


## R5ZQ

.

----------


## R7WA

()    -       ,    /.

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7300  7      .
   -     .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RK3TD

> .


  ...
 ,  :
(   (6400  6600),     ICOM)

1.     VFO.        .   -     ...
2.   -     .       ,   .
3.    -    VFO -   .    ""   ,      - NB. 
4.           -   .        -.
5.           3 !!!     . ,  ?
6.   ATT/PRE    .      -          ,  ...
      ICOM,       .           .
7.    -   !!! ?    )))     - .
8.      VFO A - VFO B.
9.     Slice B ( ),      (  SLice A),      Slice B.
10.  ANF, NR, NB           .         ANF  SSB.
11.     SPLIT   Slice    Slice -          .
(   ,     )

     .       ,     7610  6400. 
   -     .

----------

K, msam, R5ZQ, R7KD, R7WA, RN3QN, RU6DX, Serg, UR5LAM, UR6EA

----------


## R5ZQ

, .  .      .

----------

UR5LAM, UR6EA

----------


## Serg

*RM6AA*,  ,    -   .

 ,    "-"   ,     , - ( )    ,   .

      ,       (  )    .            (    ).

----------


## R7MU

> *R7MU*,  ,   ,  "  "?


 ,  ,    ... :Smile: ,    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7610


 ,          .      .




> 


   ,       7600   .

----------


## R1BA

> .......      /        -   Henryradio.





> ()    -      ,    /.


 , ,          ?    "  "?  :Crazy: 
  - "  ?" (    " "     )

----------


## R7WA

> , ,          ?


  .....     -       /.      /-  .    -   .

----------

R7WA

----------


## R7WA

!  -- ......    :Razz:  


> :


        ..   ,-    ,      ,  ,    ,    . :!:

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR5LAM

"" ?       .

----------

R7KD, R7WA

----------

*   Universal radio:**UPDATED:  11/07/17* 

 
*This device was approved by the F.C.C. on 11/06/17*
Icom has not yet announced firm availability or pricing but suggests that this radio will be available in mid November 2017. 
https://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/0610.html

73!

----------


## UR5LAM

.        ,     .

----------

,  ,      :::: 
 - .   , .  -   :Smile: 
    7610.    
   229.000,00 .
    221.999,00 .
 dxnewradio.com

----------


## UA8U

,   .      



> ,     .

----------


## R5AU

,  ,     -          ,  DIGI-SEL    1st mixer

----------


## Serg

> DIGI-SEL    1st mixer


       - ?!
-    ...

----------


## Serg

> The automatic preselector adds selectivity ahead ofthe 1st mixer.


 ""   7700-78...

----------


## UA8U

IC-7610,   R5AU, ?

----------


## UA8U

2-3      IC-7610,    7710  7810.

----------

R5AU

----------


## ES1BA

> ,


*6.2.   ?* 
_...  ,    ,        ....    ,        ,        ..._

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

.    ,    7800  .     . )

----------

ua3lls

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

,    ,    . ))
 ,   , ,     , ..

----------


## RA3BA

. ,       ,      .  , ,      -. ,    TPF  .      AF-RF   .       ,           .

----------

RA3BA

----------

*UR5LAM*
,       !    SS ,  "". 
  ?        ,  ... 



> AF-RF   .       ,           .


 Main AF  ,  Sub AF.       . 
       ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

FlexRadio  " "     /,  Icom    ,   ,        ,    ,        ,     )))

   -,  UT4LW,  ,      RF-Gain ?  :Shocked:

----------

R7KD, RA3BA, RA3WDK, RK3KR, rn6xc

----------

,   ...    ?    ""  .

----------


## UT4LW

> NR


     NR,            ? :Shocked:

----------

rn6xc

----------



----------


## R5ZQ

ICOM.        .

----------

msam, R7KD

----------

*R5ZQ
*,   ?   ?             .    ,     ,  .           ,       :Smile:

----------


## RN3GP

> ICOM.


    ,  .  ,  ,    ,   ""  2017.    . ::::         M0NKA,   ,          .   .



> ,


    ,  ,  ""  IC .  EE   .

P.S.  ,   SDR  IC   .

----------

R7KD, RK3KR, rn6xc, RV3DLX, Serg, UR4MJK

----------


## RA4RT

> ,  .  ,  ,    ,   ""  2017.    .        M0NKA,   ,          .   .
> 
>     ,  ,  ""  IC .  EE   .
> 
> P.S.  ,   SDR  IC   .


  ,  ,  7610.

----------

msam

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .     .


 ,  ,    .         . ,   ,      .         ,        : IC-7610  IC-7300.

,  ,  NR  NB  :Shocked:

----------


## R5ZQ

,         .       KENWOOD.     700  .

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR    ?


 . SDR -     ,  ,    ,  IQ     ,  ..  ,  .

----------


## UBIK

!      ic-7610?   ... !

----------


## UA8U

> ,  ,


   ,        /      IC-7610. "   ",   .




> EE   .


 ,   MB-1,   "  ".

,      IC-7300.

----------

R7KD

----------


## RN3QN

> , .


, !
  7300 ,   .

----------

rn6xc, UT4LW

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


      .       JASTLAN,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> /   ... "   "


     . ))) 
. .   ! )

----------


## Serg

> 


 ,   ?!   , !

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UA8U

UT4LW   UR5LAM. )))

----------

R7KD, Serg

----------


## RA4RT

https://translate.google.ru/translat...53&prev=search
    TS 990

----------


## RA4RT

,     :Neutral: 
   7610

----------


## RA4RT

,    . :Wink:

----------


## RA4RT

.

----------


## K2BB

HRO (Ham Radio Outlet)    IC-7610  - 3,900 $

----------


## UR5LAM

,  SO2R    , ..    (?).

----------


## R5ZQ

> PTT


        ICOM   .  , .    ,  13-   ,      8   7  .     USB   .

----------


## UA8U

250 . .

----------


## UC8U

> 250.100 - 237.900 = 12.200,      5- .


  :Razz:

----------


## UA6LRR

> ........,    100%   5  -- 237900 .


   ,       .   -  , 250.100   !  ,  ,  12.200 !  ,    . :Crazy:

----------


## Serg

> I/Q, ,


   "" -   , ..  .

----------


## UA8U

> .


   ,    .

*  14 ():*





> 100 %   ?


      , ,         .  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R5ZQ

> ..


    ,   .  ,   .    .   .     7300, ,           .       .

----------

R7WA

----------


## UA6LRR

> .


        , .. .

----------

R7MU, UA3VBD

----------


## R7MU

*R5ZQ*,  ... ... ...    ,    ... -  ...

----------

R7KD, ra0ay, RA0R, UA3VBD, UR5LAM, WPI

----------


## RK3TD

> , .. .


,  )) 
    ,   ....,  : "  " .

----------

RK3TD

----------


## RA4RT

> .      .  .  .
>     - , ,  ,   ,  ,  . ....
>   -   .       -   ,      ...     .
>      .


 :Smile:   ,  Icom     .   ,           ,   ,         .  7851.  SDR  , .     ,   76  .

----------


## Toly

... ...  ..
        , ..  :Sad:

----------


## Toly

to R5ZQ

             , , ( )         .

----------


## WT2J

HRO IC-7610   $3,899.95

----------


## RA4RT

> -    .
>         IQ    , ..               .
> 
>                ,   .


,   ,   ,   .

----------

Serg, UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> IQ     -       . ..,      SDR.    -  RF-Gain     .


  ? ,       ,    ?

----------

UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> , ,    .    IQ        .                 ...


,   .    ,  .  :Smile:      .       ,  10  .

----------


## UR5LAM

VK, VU, W,      CQ WW CW.

----------


## US7IGN

> .


 -  ...
 ,   ,  ,      :Crazy: 

          Range Rover    .        ,     ,  .     ,  ,   ,            ...

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   ,            ...


   ,       -  :Razz:

----------

R6LCF, UBIK

----------


## UR6EA

> ,


 ,       ...    .....
   3 ,    , ...    ,   Icom.

----------

msam

----------


## UR6EA

> !?


1.Icom        , .
2.     -  ...
  ,    "  "......

----------


## US7IGN

> ... !?


   ?
       -    .
              .
,     -     7300?




> .


  .       ...

----------


## RZ6AIF1

TS 590          FT 1000D        590      DSP             .                                  ?         50    70     100          ?

----------


## RZ6AIF1

,      250

----------

RK3TD, UBIK

----------


## msam

,      250   

      ?       7610?

----------


## UR6EA

,  ,   ,   ?
----
1.    , c SDR,        ,     ... 
 SSB,  .
,    .
 ,    ,  1-      .
2.  7410-   ... DSP...,   ...,   ...
7850- ...
, 761-    ...
-----
 .

----------


## UA8U

> -  -.





> .


  :Smile: .              .       ,   IC-7610,     ...       ...

----------

R7KD

----------

UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

,  ICOM    7300   ,  7610   2899,95  :Smile:

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  ICOM    7300   ,  7610   2899,95


   .      yahoo ,       ,    .
 ,       ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> ,       ?


 ,   ,     , IC-7300  / ,       59500  (1000$)      .

*  8 ():*

  IC-7610    , 246  ( 250).

----------


## R7MU

,    Gigaparts

----------


## R5ZQ

https://injapan.ru/auction/k277670237.html       .

----------


## UA8U

,   ,    .  ,     .   .

----------


## UA8U

?  ,

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


 ,     .       ,   .https://injapan.ru/auction/d256297702.html     .  -,-  .   ,  .    208...      .     7300 ,    (           ), .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   ,  .      ACOM-2000,    .

----------

> ,  .


   ,    .   ?

----------


## RK3TD

:
 ,    7300 -  .
,  N1MM  .

 :
 AF MAIN  .  7300 -    AF SUB.

   .     .

----------

WPI

----------


## RK3TD

...
http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7610/1_03/

----------


## RK3TD

...
   -  .

----------


## Serg

> .


  ,       RBW, VBW , ,  -     ...

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RK3TD

UA8U,   .     .

   :    .
  -    .      .

----------

UA8U, UR6EA

----------


## RK3TD

*  6 ():*




> RBW, VBW , ,  -     ...


   :
 - RBV, VBW - wide
 - RBV, VBW - narrow

       .   Narrow

----------

DerBear, R5DD, R7WA, Serg, UB3DMF, UR6EA

----------


## RA4RT

,  .  NR ,   CW.

----------

R7KD, R7WA, RA4RT, UA8U, UR6EA, ut7uv, WPI

----------

,     Main/Sub AF/RF  . ...  - .

----------


## RT3B

...
   .

----------


## rz3bw

> CW-SSB      ?


      ?
   .
 -    .
      .
 ,     SDR    .

----------


## rz3bw

> 7300       .


.       .   SDR   . ,          .  ,      .
    IC-7300   ?
   IC-7610  -    . .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UN3G/7

> 


 !       ,   !   CW    -  ,     - (    -   )     !   7300,  CW,  ,    .

----------

*UN3G/7
*    ,         .   SSB .        - .



> CW    -  ,     - (    -   )     !


 , 7300/7610    ?



> 7300,  CW,  ,    .


!    CW,      .             (  ).



> .


  ,    .  - .



> -        .


  ,       :Smile: ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,      ?


 ,     9   17 (  )?  ,    11, ,     ?  :Smile: 




> .   SSB .


    SSB  CW,      MONI.

----------

RA4RT

----------


## RN3QN

> ?


, !
    .   ,   IC756PRO     ,  .   RL5A ,  7300   ,   ,   ,    ..........    .

----------


## UT4LW

.     ,    ,    -  . :Smile:

----------

*UT4LW*
       .      ( )   .   ,    AF   .        ?         ?           -     :Smile: .
 ,      (  ) "" !

----------

RA3BA, RN3QN

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA3BA

. -   ,    , -   .  ,   . ,        AF    (, ,      ,         )     ?           AF?        ?

----------

Serg

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RA4RT

> . -   ,    , -   .  ,   . ,        AF    (, ,      ,         )     ?           AF?        ?


    ,       ,   781,   7700.    ,   ? ,    ?

----------


## R7KD

> 7300,  CW,  ,    .


 CW  7300,, . ,  .       ?  ::::        icom 7300.  7610  ,   .73 !

----------

UR6EA

----------


## ua3rmb

> AF?


   2-3 .

----------


## RK3TD

> RM6AA, ,      ?


,   cqww.     )))

ABT Side tone level limit:
    .
              AF   2 .
  (ON) Side tone level limit -  ""       AF    2  .     .     .
  (OFF) Side tone level limit -  ""        AF.

 ,      "   ?".
        ,      - ON. 
( ,     -     OFF).

Side tone level     20%.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R7KD

> . .


     ,     7300,     . :!:

----------


## R7KD

> Side tone level     20%


,    .  . 73 !

----------


## Serg

> ,       .


   .  ,    ,     ,       . ,           .

   7      ?

----------


## R7KD

> ,           .


,      "", 7300    7610  . ,  CW . 73 ! :!:

----------

Serg

----------

RA4RT, WPI

----------


## sgk

> 6y0hm.


    ,  " ".        400 .   mp3  wav.

----------


## RA4RT

> ,  " ".        400 .   mp3  wav.


  ,   .   7700    ,  ,   .         . !  :Smile:

----------

msam

----------


## Serg

> "", 7300


     3,       ?!
   ,       .




> 6y0hm.mp3


-   Winamp    ,    ,    XP - .

----------


## UT4LW

> " "


    .    ,   " ". :Rolling Eyes:

----------

R5AU

----------


## UT4LW

> ()   ""


 ,  IC-7300   IC-7610   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R5AU

MiD        160-180 .    apf 
  ,         -   
 apf    ,      ,      2:
-   + apf 
-       

      50    ,      -

----------

Serg

----------


## msam

> .     .


   .      ,    .
Icom    Flex     7610.  :Smile:           ,    7610.

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA6AA

> 40...
>  6y0hm.  400. 250. 150.   400+APF. AGC FAST.


,    .      ?

----------


## UA6AA

RM6AA    ,     ,     3 .

----------

R5AU, RK3KR

----------


## RK3TD

:




         .
   -    .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## RA3BA

, ,  ,   ,                  .   ,      .

----------


## RA3BA

-  -     .   ,    . ,           ,     ,    .          .

----------


## R5AU

,   -  ,   .                ,        - ,

----------


## UA8U

*RM6AA*, ,   ,    DigiSel  CQ WW, ("  ").

----------


## WT2J

> .
>    -    .


   IC-7300    80.

----------


## Serg

5    ,         ,         800  600 :

https://youtu.be/uWs7xFw3B0M?t=292

 :Crying or Very sad:   :: 

    55     ,  :

https://youtu.be/0m1XzUtZt8E

----------

R6LCF, RN3QN

----------


## VA6AM

> Maestro+6300   7610  ? ))))


   ,     DDC      ..
      ,  ,  ,  ,      
  .. ? :Razz:

----------


## RA4RT

> Maestro+6300   7610  ? ))))


 6600    :Smile:  
   . .   ,    .  ,     7851   7610.   SDR       ,     ,    .  :Smile:  
  MB 1  RA4PQ      cw....

----------

rn6xc, RT5A, UA6AA

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   .      64  66   (/)  SDR  .


   ,   :Razz: 

SO2R       ,    ,      
   ICOM   
   ,  SDR     ,     
 IC-7300   1000    US...

----------

RT5A

----------

R5DD, R7KD, RA4RT, RK3KR, UT4LW, VA6AM, WPI

----------


## Dimitrii

*RM6AA*_
        Icom.
     ,   ,     .

_         ))





> IC-7300   1000    US...


  ?

----------


## RK3TD

> ))


    ?  ::

----------

RK3TD

----------


## VA6AM

> ,       ...


 
 :Razz:  
    ,

----------


## RK3TD

,  7610    20-15-10.    40-80-160...

 : 7610    ,  .       .

  : 
""   ,   20 ,   ...
   ,  .
   ,     "" Icom,     "".
   6300  7610        .
    7610,   .    ,      7610.
    .

   ...

----------

R5DD, RA3BA, UA8U, UT4LW, WPI

----------


## R7KD

> : 7610    ,  .


,   fast,mid,slow      7300.       agc.    .73 !

----------

R5DD, R7WA, RA4RT

----------


## RA4RT

> .
>   400 - (400...800  600).  SOFT.
>     -   500...700.
> 
>      (  400).   .


 .  :Smile:

----------


## UA6AA

> .
>   400 - (400...800  600).  SOFT.
>     -   500...700.
> 
>      (  400).   .


,   SS2    ?  :Smile: )

----------


## UA8U

> ...


 UA6AA     ,   ,     :Smile: .

----------


## UA8U

> -...


    IC-7610.

----------


## RK3TD

..    7300  Adjust Menu.
( ,    ""  "")

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  YouTube      .

----------


## RK3TD

> ""  ""?.


      .
     .   110 ...
  . ,     ..  .

----------

UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## VA6AM

> ..    7300  Adjust Menu.
> ( ,    ""  "")


,
      ,    - Use Carefully
Careful (, )  ,      ,    - Carefully(, )

----------

RK3TD

----------


## RK3TD

,       7300.
       REMOTE.
 MENU & M.SCOPE    POWER.

P.S.      105 .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RT3B

.....
  !
  ?
P/S ? ?
 ... ....
   ....     ...
... ... 
... .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------

R7KD, RT3B, UA8U

----------


## R7KD

> ,      SSB?


,    7100.   ,    ,    bands - 110 .   ,   .  7300 -  , . 7610 .  :!:

----------


## RK3TD

2 UA8U

,      .    -    .
   ALC -   SSB  95 .  PEP  145 .

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

> 4,  14  16


     (HB9... - ) ,   14  16 -  0.6 ,    .      /    .       .      -   :(

.      7300: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1465620

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

16,           :          ("")   .

----------

*Serg*
         .     .    (    eham),     .  ...

 
"The real gotcha was that I had just spent $500 on studio audio gear so that I could do proper unbiased A/B audio comparisons, and was planning to spend the weekend setting that stuff up. One thing I did note was my latest "video", which features no video but raw audio from both the IC-7610 & IC-7300 got quite a few thumbs down.  I must apologise to anyone who feels I dropped the ball on that one; the truth is I was overwhelmed enough setting up the mixer for a fair and biased appraisal, and then frustrated that my radio wasn't working that I didn't put the usual effort into it."
"*I bought the radio to 'self train' in youtube*"
"I'm really enjoying improving my 'channel' and getting to know a bunch of new Hams the world over, so thanks again for all the correspondence and kind words!"

----------

.    .     .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  -,    7610   ,        .


    ...
  (     ),      ...
      SS2     ...
     ?      800600?

   .

----------

> .     .


  ?    !
 :::: 



> .


     ...!
 :!:

----------



----------


## UA8U

> ?


  :Smile: .



> ,


         " & K" :::: .             ,    "  " :Sad: 

*RM6AA*, ,     DigiSel,   ?

----------

R5DD, UA8U

----------


## Serg

> Digisel   .     " \ "  .


    40       ,    6  7.3    9+30+40,  ,   OVF,    ?

----------

Serg

----------


## R5ZQ

**

   :






* ICOM-7610*

225 000 .    -     QRZ.

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .     .    .    -    .

----------

*UA8U
* ...    (?)     ,       ...   :::: !!!

----------


## R4WBB

,    7300,     7300?

----------


## UA8U

*R4WBB*,       IC-7300?      ?  ,     ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

,     7610.

----------

UA8U, WPI

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


!     -- "  "      . )))




> -


,       ,      /.       Icom,      , ..     .     .

----------


## RA4RT

.

----------


## R6LCF

> -...


 ,    ,   !

----------


## UA8U

,   1-,       .   -   (    ICOM...). :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## msam

7300   .         ?!       ,   .  7610    .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## RA4RT

> 7300   .         ?!       ,   .  7610    .


     .              .
      ,     ,    ? 



  .... () .. ::::

----------

WPI

----------

RW3PS

----------


## RA3BA

,     -   .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


      . :Smile:        .        , ..   ()       .        .
 ,      ,          6-  S-.      S-    .       !       ///RF-Gain    ""  80- .   ,   .
   . ::::

----------

RT5A, RV3DLX, RW6CH, UBIK

----------

US7IGN, ut7uv

----------


## US7IGN

-    ,    ?     ,    ?
 -    10         ,           -  ...
,   http://forum.andys.ru/threads/cq-ww-dx-cw-2017.553/  SUN SDR -  MARK-V...
    5  7610.

----------


## sgk

> SUN SDR -  MARK-V...


    .  ,  



> ,     MARK V Field   SDR2.

----------

UT4LW

----------

R7KD, RA4RT, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> PRO       100 ,  .


 ,  PRO -  100   ? :Smile: 



> , .


 :Shocked:  ::::

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ,      . .   .


 2017-       .

----------

Serg, ua3enb

----------

msam, R7KD, RA4RT, UA8U, UC8U, UR8EN

----------


## Vikos

> 2017-       .


!   .     ?

   .  -        "  ".

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, UA8U, UBIK, US7IGN

----------


## UT4LW

> 


      .  ,    , ,   ? ::::

----------

*UT4LW*
 :Smile: 
         3   .  SDR     .

----------

Vikos

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,    .


,    ,  "",    "Plug and play". :Razz: 
.

----------

R5DD, R7KD, RA4RT, RT5A, UA8U, US7IGN

----------


## R5AU

...,   ...
 ,   ,      ...          ,     -  ,   .
       ,   -  .
   ,   , ,   - ,
 ,   2000,  .....     :-)
    ,   ,   .
  3

----------


## VA6AM

-.
    ...    ?
            ICOM     IQ     .

----------


## UA8U

> ,      , 100 ,              ,


   CW (    UT4LW)   SSB (   ).        ?




> ,    .


     ?      SS-2PRO   ? ?    ,    ,      "".      IC-7610   .

*  9 ():*




> 6-  S-.      S-    .


    ,    S- "  ".      S-?      S-.     :Smile: . S-    " ",          ....     .....   S -,   IC-7610,  .



> .


  ,      ""  ""       " ". ?        ?

----------

msam, R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> ,     .


  .




> ?


   .




> ,       SDR .


    .      SDR     IC-7610  SSB (  CW       ,   )?

*  5 ():*




> , IC-7610  SSB?


       .




> ,    .


 ????

----------


## UA8U

> ,       SSB .


     ?  ICOM       ,  .




> ...


       IC-7610?  ?

----------


## UA8U

ICOM -  .



> ,  IC-7610


  .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 - ?   ?

----------


## RT3B

off top,   
    UT4LW     SDR  R&S 
  EDAC   ?
SS2     .
        . 
     ...
 UT4LW           SDR?

----------


## RT3B

> ,   ,  .  ?


   !
...............
      ....

  - JT65 .
   ....
     .....
   ?

*  22 ():*




> 


  ?
       .....

----------


## UT4LW

> ic7610   .


   .  ,  "..."  :Smile: .



> ic7300  CW      SunSDR2


  .

----------


## R6LCF

> IC


   !    v.1.2     ,   BS-BA1    !    ,  ic7300           !
   ,     ICOM ,     , !

----------


## RT3B

IC-7610   40  
  ,  RS-BA1  .
 -    7300  ....
 ,   
   40-.
P.S.    ,  .
  noip.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      ,    ... -  . ))
>   ?    ?


   .....,.   ,.         ....     .     ....         ,    .     ,  !
    ic7610 ,    ,    **  .  ....   ,    , ...."  "   !

----------

msam, R7KD, UA8U

----------


## R6LCF

ic7610 (  )        ,  " ".       ,     .   " "    .  .  ic7610    , .          ,     . ,    , ..

----------

Serg

----------


## UC8U

> SS2:


.    ,  SSB.    ?




> .


    ,     -  CW    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  SSB.


AB4OJ        -1500.    7000, ..     1.    .




> ,     -  CW   .


 IC-7610,  . :Wink:

----------


## UT4LW

...,       ""?

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          ? ,  ,  ,  ,  ,      .     .


        :ic7300    FT 950       .   , 950    ,  .
 :,      SSB   ,,950      ,7300       ,        , ,  35* .....  ,    !

 :    ,  .    950    .... ,            ,  .    .      .      (   ).  ... .         ,   ,        .        ,,      ,    .

ic7300 :         OVF ,    ,       ,     . - ,         .  . 
     ,            .     ,      ,  ic7300    ,           USB    .    .            .   ....       ().      .
    (  ...  )   TS-990s (        Kenwood      ,    )     ,       ,     icom  .           Kenwood ....        ,         ,  ICOM  ""  SDR ,   .

   ic7610                +.
           ic7300 ....     .  ! 
   ,               ,      !   ,    ic    ,  ,        . .   ic7610 ,       ,      ,       .       ,     ,               . .  !

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ""?   "", ,


 ,    ,  ,    ,             .    , !

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR?


   .

----------


## RK3TD

> SDR?  6500     .


      ic7610, ic7300  Flex6300.

    VOX  SSB,     -   ""  ,  " "  .

----------


## UT4LW

> SSB


,     ,  ,   -        .     ,     .
    ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

,  .      ... :Smile:

----------


## UC8U

> ...


   ,       .      ?

----------


## UC8U

> 6500     .


       .       .  ,    .  



> ,     .


    ,     ?
    ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


.    ,   , .
        7300.    .. "" ,   .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,   ,  ""   CW    .

----------

EU1TX, R7KD, UT4LW

----------


## Kia2700d

> .. "" ,   .


   *: "    ".     /    ,    .       (minimum phase)    ,  .          ,        (4- ).

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> MONI.


 ,  CW-   MONI  SSB  -. :Smile:

----------


## R7KD

> CW


,  ssb,    ,   ?  , .        50 .    cw,  ssb, essb.     .,    :Razz:   only cw.,   7610,  ss2. 73 !

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    only cw.


,  ,   .    SSB,   SSB .
   ,   MONI  SSB -   IC-7610   $4k. :::: 




> .  ,   - .


,   ,   . ))

*,       USB  IC-7610 ?*

----------


## Kia2700d

8      .       .

----------


## aha

> CW


  ::::     ??  :Shocked:

----------


## UA8U

*Kia2700d*, ,     ,   UT4LW,     ר ,     UA9JKE     . 



> .


         ,    .

----------


## UA8U

*aha*,   "  "?.    ,   RA4RT.     (    ).   #2070!!!!!

----------


## Kia2700d

> USB .    ,  ?


  .  7300  : 
(       7610). 

>  USB AF Beep/Speech... Output to ON immediately enabled CW sidetone to be recorded OK over the USB connection,

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

,    ?     .     ?    . . #1987  .

----------


## RW3PS

> USB .    ,  ?


,  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RW3PS

SSB            .
       RX/TX   RS-BA1,     Remote utility.

----------

R7KD

----------


## RW3PS

> .  7300  : 
> (       7610). 
> 
> >  USB AF Beep/Speech... Output to ON immediately enabled CW sidetone to be recorded OK over the USB connection,


-      . 
*ACC/USB AF Beep/Speech... Output* -

----------

R7KD

----------


## RW3PS

, ,   CW      USB (,      CW)

----------

RK3KR, UR4MJK

----------


## RA4RT

> ...
>   .
>      .
> ( - 7610,  6300)
> 
>    .


!  !

----------

K

----------


## Kia2700d

> (,      CW)


  N6TV .         :Smile:

----------


## UR4MJK

> .
> ( - 7610,  6300)


 .   -       150    IC7610.       ,      ,     - (,        ,     CW -   ).


   IC7600   ,       .   IC7610   "",            (IC7610)  ,   "",  Flex   "".    ,   Flex'   ,    .
    , ,   -   .     "" ,  IC     .   ,   ,  .

----------

R5AU, RK3KR

----------


## R5AU

UR4MJK,   




> 6300 : AGC-T=30;  MID; NB OFF


,      6300?

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## sgk

:: 
,    -6300,       "",  1/8   .

----------

R6LCF, RK3KR, UR4MJK, UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

> ,      6300?


      ...
 ,  ,    ?

----------


## R5AU

> ...
>  ,  ,    ?

----------

RK3TD

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

Sharp,       ).
      ?

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

?

----------

R5AU

----------


## R7KD

> 4


    ,.  :::: 

*  9 ():*




> ,  .


    150      cw/ssb,usb .*UT4LW,    ?*

----------


## R7KD

> 


,   ,    7300 ?     .   "  , ".  7610, ,    .     ,    ,  .  .   . :Razz:

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,.


  ,      .     100   4.     SSB.     ,    .        ,        :Smile: .        .      ,   ..

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> SS


 SS2          ,    ,  ,    .
  SS    ,   .     .



> 


      SunSDR2,    UT4LW,  .   ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> "" ?


 ,        -         .

----------


## UT4LW

> , UA6LGO


  .     ,      ,    ,   ?

----------

ua3enb

----------

R6LCF, ua3rmb

----------


## UA6LGO

> ?


           .   
 ,   ,  UA8U      , 
   ,   ...

----------


## UA8U

: "     , , 15-20 .     : "   IC-7410".

----------


## UA8U

,       ,     . ,    ?      ::::

----------

R5DD, R7KD, UA8U

----------


## RA4RT

> -  .


    .   .  :Smile:

----------


## Toly

,  . 
   ...  ..... :Super:

----------


## UA8U

. 7600,  .       :Smile: .

----------


## msam

.       .      .           :Smile:

----------


## R7KD

> 


   ,    .  ,   . :!: 

*  8 ():*




> SunSDR2


, 7610,     sun sdr,    ", "     . .  :Razz: 

*  5 ():*




> -   ,  -  .


, !    ,  . .73 !!! :Super:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R7KD

> .


,, .      ,   .        .73 !

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


 ,.

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> IMD3


 .  :::: 

*  10* 



> ,  ss is of the best!


, , SS2 ,    " "    .    ,""   .ZS - 1   ,    ,       . . 73 !   :!:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

.    IC-7610! :Smile:

----------


## Kia2700d

> IMD3     ,


     -30 dbc     -24  ARRL. -    
   ..  , 3      ,     2.      50  LDMOS.     ?   2018    /        :Crazy:

----------


## Kia2700d

> FCC


       3,    .       .

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


     .           -       :Smile:

----------

UT0UM

----------


## UA8U

> . -    ,   .


  :Wink: .

----------

ut7uv

----------


## UR6EA

> ?


 !
     " " -    ,  "" - ,    !

----------


## ut7uv

TNX !
  ,         74...    746, 7400, 7410...   7300   9300     +

----------

ut7uv

----------


## ut7uv

, ,   9700

----------

UA8U

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> , ,   9700


,      7300  9700.  .. 73 !  :!:

----------


## R7KD

*RA4RT*,,    .        .7610  , 7300     ?  , ,  .   .    :Super:    .,   ,   ,     , .   :Razz:      ,    . 73 !  :!:

----------


## VA6AM

,   7300  ,     USB    7610 ... :Razz: 
     ,   ,       ,      
 ...     :Razz:

----------

R7KD, Serg

----------

.  .  " "  NT2X       .  .       .          .

----------

RA4RT

----------


## RA4RT

> .


  .

----------

*AG2T
*    ?
 :Smile: .       .  ... 



> ,    -  ,


 -   :Smile: .
      ?  ?     ?

----------


## US7IGN

> ?


      .    =)

----------


## VA6AM

> ?  ?     ?


 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Alberta

       80%
    73%




> =)


    3-4%

   7610..

----------


## VA6AM

> ?       ...


3410,     ..  ,

----------


## RA3BA

-  ,   "" .  ,  . ,     7300.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aG0X-4S65U

----------

RA4RT, RN6LW, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

- ,   ""         14-28 ?

----------

rn6xc, Serg

----------


## RA3BA

7300    -.       7610     .  ,       7300.

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   ?   -+( ATU,100.,    )+ -DR.

----------


## RA4RT

> 16.


 ,    ,    .  :Neutral:

----------

msam

----------


## UA8U

> ?


   ,   ?    SS    ?   ,   ::::  :::: .  .

----------


## Serg

> ?


    ,         , ,  ,     (     ,      ..).
 - ,      .

P.S.  -2000     ,     1     .

----------

msam

----------


## UI9O

> 


?




> ?


 ,    AVF  :Smile:

----------


## UI9O

> ?


    .
 . - https://eesdr.com/ru/products-ru/tra...r2-ru#

----------


## UI9O

SMD           ,    .

----------

RT3B, UC8U

----------


## UT4LW

> .


   ?  DDC        . 30    . 



> 7610   6700


,   IC-7610   , ,  .  ,   , IC-7610-       .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,     OVF? ::::

----------

Serg

----------


## US7IGN

?

VK3BL

Antenna #1 (HF): 102 ft Doublet (G5RV), 14M HighAntenna #2 (HF): 1/4 Wave 40M Vertical (Homebrew Self Supporting)Antenna #3 (2&70): Diamond X-30M, 10M High, 45M LMR-400 Feed (Best Performer)Antenna #4 (2&70): Diamond X-50M, 5M High, 20M LMR-400 Feed

  ...

  ""         .

     ...

----------

UA8U

----------


## UR5LAM

> ...


   ?     -    ,    ,      ,       .

*  9 ():*

   ,    ( ),     )))

----------

Genadi Zawidowski, RK3KR, UBIK, UT4LW

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   SMD    ( ),    
>  .


     IMD3,     ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> IQ       7610   12


   ,  - ?

----------


## UI9O

> 


  :: ,    .
  ,  ...

----------

Serg, UT2UU

----------


## msam

> 2.    "" .
> 
> .      .


 
3) rf gaint               

     ""  ,      2  ,         .

 *UT4LW* 
_,   IC-7610   , ,  .  ,   , IC-7610-       ._

----------


## US7IGN

> ,      ?    "  "-  ,    ? 
>      ?


    .     ,       .
      .   ?

----------


## msam

> YAESU, KENWOOD


 YAESU 5000  ,     .     .              ovf.  5000       ATT  ?              ?             ,      ,            ,  att  !

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## msam

> 10-12-15-17-20   ?


 .         att  5000  10-20?

----------


## msam

> ?. ... .    FT-5000,    ,  ,   .   . .


  ,        .     ,     .      ?      ?         5000.        ,      .

----------


## US7IGN

> YAESU, KENWOOD


   ? -  .       
      ,         ,          .
    -     7610     ,         .
      -   ?

----------


## RA4RT

> .       ...


,    ::::

----------


## RA4RT

> CQHAM,      ""  ...
> 
>   . , , , IC-7410   3- .  7610   ?


 ,    AB4OJ   ,    7610 .  
 IC-7610   AGC-A  AGC-B    DSP RF-FPGA.  AGCAV  AGCBV AGC      AGC  RF-FPGA   .      A  B PIN-       ADC.   -    .

,         DSP  FPGA.    IF  .

----------


## UT4LW

> IC-7610   AGC-A  AGC-B    DSP RF-FPGA


   -      ,     ,    .
      7300.        7300.   ()       ,   DSP.     RF-Gain.   ( 7610 ,  )     ,       (12 ).   -    -    ! :Smile: 

          .




> -  ?   ? ?


   ?

----------


## US7IGN

> ?


 ,    ,     ,            .        ""  ""

----------


## UA8U

*US7IGN*,   



> .   ?


 




> YAESU, KENWOOD





> ? -  .


  ,  ,          .     .     SDR.    SDR -  MONKA, SS-2, ....  IC-7610?

----------


## UT4LW

> :(


.  :: 



> ?


Service Manual  ?
   , ,       (  ),   (  )?

----------

UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

- ,  BPF  DigiSel    .      SO2R (RX-TX)   ,     .      RXin - RXout, ..      . :Shocked: 
    DigiSel,       ,       3-    ?
 ...  ::

----------

R5DD, R7KD, RT3B, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> SO2R (RX-TX)   ,     .


     4000$     SO2R   ? ?

----------


## UA8U

:Wink:

----------


## ur5mid

,    .  , .

----------


## R7KD

> 5000       ATT  ?


       5000.  front - end   ,     ,. 73 !

----------


## R1BA

> 


,

1.   ,       .
2.          ,   ,    ,     .           . 
3.    2 :   .       "",           .
.

----------

R5DD, R7KD

----------


## R1BA

> CI-V ?


,   .  .          .
https://www.radioexpert.ru/product/icom-ic-7610/
  ,       .

----------


## RT3B

> ,   .


    .
   .
  ,   ...
      ..... !...?

----------


## UT2UU

> ?


         .

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


  ,   ()...
        145     50 .
   , -         ?    ,    . ,         PRE2  40 .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R1BA

,     ,       ,      "".
R1CK   ""   :Smile:   ( )

  ,   FAQ,          R1CK,    .
https://www.radioexpert.ru/product/icom-ic-7610/

----------

UR6EA, UT2UU

----------


## RA4RT

> - .
> 
>  -  ?  7610    OVF,  7851--  ?


   7700, . ,   ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## RT3B

> ,         .


   -?
 -  ,    R1BA.
  ,      ,     ini    OmniRig.
     .
  ,     .

*  6 ():*




> http://www.icom.co.jp/support/downlo...0_J_Supp_1.pdf
> 
> 73  RV9UP


 

  - CI - V -


外部端子 ― CI-V ―CI-V USBポートの設定を読み込む※00=［R  EMOTE］と接続、　01=［REMOT  E］から切断
  - CI - V -
   USB CI-V
※ 00 =   [ ]
01 =   [ ]

----------

RA4RT

----------


## RA3BA

7610-7300   .  ,   -      7300   7610. , ,   CW  5-  .    . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRdo3OepuN8

----------

K

----------


## R7KD

[quote="RT3B;1471718"]  ,      ,     ini    OmniRig.[/q
 ,,        . 73 !  :!:

----------


## UB3DMF

Ham Radio Deluxe

----------


## UT4LW

> -   VFO.


 7300   ,       .  RM6AA  ,   7610   .
  - ?     /  ?     IQ,   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA4RT

> 


 ?
,   ,  ,       ,   .
   10 7300 ,       .  :Smile:

----------


## RA4RT

> 


   .

----------



----------


## Serg

> 7300    .
>         .


       ,   ,   " "     (   -   ), ..  ,      ,      .  .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ?


   .    -   7300   7610 
 .

----------


## US7IGN

?

: 1,206, : 1,436, : 296,  : 36



  3   ...

     ...

    7610

----------

R7KD, RA4RT

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,


 2   .      .

----------


## UR6EA

> 7610       ..


  , ... . :Embarassed: 
  " "! ! ... , 7- !     5-!     ! 
 ,    ???
 "   7300", ...  " DDC       40-, 20-...   ! ... ,   "". ,  -   ... .
P.S.   RM6AA!  ?
,    youtube -   UR5LAM!  ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     .


  ,  .

----------

RK3TD

----------


## UR6EA

> ,   .


 #2280



> ,     ,   ,  , .


   ? :Crazy: 
,   ?
...   7300      ,     ?
...   ???   ,  ""! :!:

----------


## msam

.      ?   .       .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,


  /  https://forums.qrz.com/index.php?sea...&c&#91;node]=7

    15      ...

----------

Kia2700d, msam, R7KD

----------


## R5ZQ

> 15


    . .     ,,  .    ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7300      ,     ?


 ,     .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


  ,            .

----------

msam, R7KD

----------


## R7KD

*  8 ():*




> UR5LAM     7610?  - ,  ?
> , ???
>   -!


, "cinema"  :::: 

*  20 ():*




> ,   7300,      7610


  ,   ,       .  ,   .     .   , 7610 "   , ".      7100, .  , 10    500 .  :Super:   , ,  OVF,       .     .     .   .,   7300  .  ::::

----------


## RA4RT

E-ham  7610

----------

UR6EA

----------


## VA6AM

> > Some have suggested two 7300s would be better than one 7610, possibly for SO2R. 
> 
>     ?


  ,....   ,

----------


## RT3B

> ...


  ?

----------

msam

----------


## UT4LW

> SO2R,         7610.


,      S-!    ,   RF-Gain :Smile:

----------

RA4RT

----------


## ra3gn

,   ;   ""      .

----------


## UT4LW

OFF.
    () ? http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

----------


## RA4RT

> -  .


  .    950sdx  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

,       receivers test data.

----------

K

----------


## UA8U

,    .

*  5 ():*




> ! http://www.sherweng.com/table.html


   ,   ,   .

----------

K

----------


## msam

> ,    ,  - DNS


  .       ip

----------


## UA8U

,   UT4LW   .    ,  .

----------

RA4RT

----------


## R5AU

,  DNS ,   VPN

----------


## UA8U

> ip


     ,   ip  :Smile:

----------


## RA4RT

,   .      ,      - "7610      "

----------

UR6EA

----------


## Kia2700d

QSK! 

    .        ALC DRIVE        '' ..  
  /            7300.
 :Super:

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

> DR 2kHz.   ,  80.   ,  .


 . :Sad:  :Smile:  
           (RMDR),         (DRIMD3),     ,     .    ,       ,   .
:
 ,  40 ,   -105 .   80 , MDS -135 ,    9+40 (  )      9 !        70     , ..        ,   .   ,      "     ".    IMD3     .

----------

R5AU

----------

RT5A

----------


## UT4LW

*Retiree*,    DRIMD3 2kHz  ?   ,     . 
    ,    ,   IP3. -... :Sad:

----------

UR6EA

----------


## sgk

> "         "


   ICOM      RMDR IC-7610     .       .           100 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gCNfvmvxOY
       IC-7610.

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ,   IP3. -...


   ,    (),             ? :Smile:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

R6LCF

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> ,     -  .


   ...
 " -    !  -  !" :Crazy:

----------

Serg

----------


## UT4LW

> 2-3


,      .     ,    UA8U,      ,  " ". ,  ,  ,          ,        - "IP+". ,  ,           .    ,     ,      ,    !



> ?


,        .  :Sad:

----------

UA3GUX

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  ,     ""  7300  7610... :Wink:

----------

R5DD, R6LCF, UA8U, UR6EA, UT2UU

----------


## UT4LW

,           ,    .   ... :::: 
,   .            2   80  (    )  .

----------

RA1WU, RK3KR, 12

----------

UT4LW

----------


## rz3bw

> 


      ic-7300...

----------


## RT3B

> ic-7300...


 
  14:00   ....
  14:45   ((((

 ,   , .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

,    -  ,   ...    CQHAM.
     ,   IMD   ,    .
     ? -  ,       . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UR6EA

> ,   IMD   ,    .


  -  , ...    ,  IMD3   "" - dBc
 -  ?
 - ,    50  ,  .



> -  ,       .


    NB,   ...
 ..    ...

  ?
* ,    ,     IMD-100 dB 2 ?*
  SSB , ...    9+60 ,     4    - 100 ! :: 
  ""(c IMD-30 dBc)  -    10        ,   S-3!
!

----------


## UR6EA

> 20-  ( )  ,       .    ?


!
  SN8B
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yANQywxCnR0

...    - ,     -   !      ...

..,     ,    IMD3 !
  ""  ..        ,    " "   !
... !
 ...  , ...    ( )     ...

   - ?

  ,      "  ?"
  CW  -    ,  ... ! 
   ,   CW - c "" -     IMD3 -100  2 !
 ?
...  - Icom,      43-   "" -  "  "    1 ! 
     100  ,  "  Icom-", ...    ! :!: 
  ,   " "      ! 
4   9+60!

----------


## UA3GUX

> .


   ,      "" ,   .             ,            .   .    .

----------

K, RK3KR, Serg, UR6EA, UT4LW

----------


## RT3B

N1MM ,  ...
  CI-V ...
׸     ...???
Commander ,  ....


    IMD
 ...
IMD_DR.doc

----------

UR6EA

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## UA3GUX

> , -,    "". SS-2?


      "" :Razz:

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    "    "

----------

UA8U, UT2UU

----------


## ra3qdp

> UC8U  
> DR 2kHz.   ,  80.   ,  .
>  .
>            (RMDR),         (DRIMD3),     ,     .    ,       ,   .


      DRIMD3   2 ""   -            (    )    (  )   - ?

----------


## Serg

> 


:
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...6%ED%EE/page56

        ...

----------

UR6EA

----------

UR6EA

----------


## R5ZQ

> ALINCO ?


    ,    ,   7610 . , ,                 ,  .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RT3B

! 
  !
     !
     ,...
  ...
 ..

----------


## RT3B

[QUOTE=R5ZQ;1473334]   ,    ,   7610 .[QUOTE]
 ,  !
 ALINCO.....
,  ! ...
      ALINCO....
        .
 IQ  Alinco.....

----------


## Serg

> SDR  DX-SR9   I/Q     .


    :
   IQ -           - . ..       2000 .

 -          ,   .
     ,     ""  ,   .

   "IQ"  12    IC7100  7300.          .




> ,  .


 ,     . ,      .




> ARRL....
>    .....


     ,     .       .

----------

RT3B

----------


## Serg

> ,  ,


,     ,    "".

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


        .   ,   ,       ,      .




> 7610    ""


    ,  .

----------


## RA4RT

> *R5ZQ*,
>    7610    "",    IQ-,


     -

----------


## R5ZQ

> IQ,


     ,     .    .  ,   UW3DI   80   ,   .




> 


   ,       SDR-.    .

----------

RT5A, UA8U, UT2UU

----------


## RT5A

> .   IC-7610.   .


        6700?
  ,      .
   ....  ...
     ..  :Smile: 




> .


  .....

*  5 ():*




> ...   -   SHARP SET -    .


..... !!!




> IC-7610 -  .


     , ....

----------


## UC8U

FT-1000MVF    300.

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

"  ,     WSJT-X by K1JT
   IC-7800 
 CI-V Address    6Ah

  .
     ".     P.S.    RA3FY (.    qrz,ru)

----------

R6LCF

----------

R5AU

----------


## rz3bw

NC8B ,         -   :

----------


## UR5LAM

> IC-7610   ,       .



   ,         .     ,   7300.

 
The ADC driver chip may be 20 dB like in the 7300. The 7610 shows OVF at -10 dBm like the 7300 for out of passband signals.

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


    ,    7600.      7610,    . .

----------

RK3TD, RT5A

----------


## UT4LW

-?  :Rolling Eyes:   ,     .

----------

UT2UU

----------


## UR5LAM

80-. 
 ,  ,    -   ,  .
PS    18  19 UTC   .

----------

R7KD

----------

( ,   ),      7610.     .           :Smile: .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?   ?   ?


   ,   -      .

----------


## sgk

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1473132
      ,      . :Razz:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


 ,    :Smile: :



> - !!!      .





> 


     - .    IC-7300         .      ,    SDR  .

----------

R5DD, RA4RT

----------


## UA8U

> 2  16     7610.


 ,   () .  ,      .





> SDR  .


      ,  QTH, ,     SDR :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7300


 ,     IC-7610?  ?    ?





> -.   .


        . IC-7610,       .  .

----------


## UA8U

> ,   :


   "   ", ..         .

----------

R7KD

----------

RA4RT

----------

*R1BA
*,           ?

----------


## UA8U

> "-" -  .


    .   .




> ,   ...


  :Razz:

----------


## RK3TD

> "-" -  .   .


,    , ,
     ?
? 
   .  - ,   -   . 
 -  ?   ,       .    .
    ,     .
  " "!             .
 ,   ))

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

,  80   .
   :



> 7610,   ,     7610 -    ...


     - . :Smile:  ,   . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

*UA8U
*,  ,  "    "   .
    .      ,         .
 !
       .
   ,      SWAP   .

----------


## UA8U

> "    "   .


 ,   20  (  )     ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


, ,  .    -    .  !    ,  ! :Smile: 
,   -  .
           :
-  -        -  ""    .   CW         .           .     .

----------

R7KD

----------


## sgk

> 


,    ?    ,    .

----------


## sgk

> ?


   . :Razz:

----------


## RA4RT

> .


 ,    . ,   ,\-  ,  .   16   ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 14  16     .


     ?   .

----------


## RA4RT

> .


     .  .

----------


## rz3bw

> .  .


  ?       .    .





> ,   .


  R1BA   .     .       .
,             CAT , ..   ini  omnirig.

----------


## UT4LW

> ?   .


,       ?
 7300  14    124 .
 ANAN            16     124 dB.
      -  -       .    ,         IMD.          ,         .
       ,       .    130    ,   IP3     OVF.

----------


## UA8U

> ICOM RMDR = 110    2 .


     ?      IC-7610   ARRL?       ...,   ,  , .

----------


## UT4LW

> 130    ,   IP3     OVF.


, -            .  ,      . :Sad:

----------


## RA4RT

> OVF.


,   2 ,      40 .     .  .   .
  ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## sgk

> , 110  -  .


     .        120     16  ?



> ,    ,    .      ?


   .   



> 16   ,     .


 



> 


           ,      .   ,       16     IC-7610.

----------

US7IGN

----------


## UA8U

> 16     IC-7610.


    .      ARRL.    , ARRL    IC-7610. : ,     .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   ,  _In the Wake of Poseidon._


  ,  King rimson   .  :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  . -      ,      . - -  Inband IMD3,    ,    .  IC-7300  ,     SDR,  .  7610       .

----------


## rz3bw

> . -      ,      . - -  Inband IMD3,    ,    .  IC-7300  ,     SDR,  .  7610       .


 IC-7300  .   IC-7610   IC-7300  .    IC-7610   IC-7800.
         .

----------


## RA4RT

> .
>  ,     32-  DSP


  ?

----------


## R7KD

> ,


,     .     ""  ,    . ,    .        .   ,  ,   ,   :Razz:  . ,   ,     .   ,   . 73 !  :!:

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,       .    130    ,   IP3     OVF


1)              ? 
2)          ? (       ?)
3)  OVF  ICOM_.       ?     ? (      OVF).

----------


## RA3BA

> OVF.


   ,       .

----------


## UT4LW

> !


- , ,  ,    .  :Smile:

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

,     . OVF    SDR-,     .   , ,  ,    . :Smile:  ,      ?

----------


## UA6LRR

"   ".   "".
-     . , ,  .

----------

rz3bw, UA6LRR

----------


## labuda51

lc    2209   .    -    .

----------

ut7uv

----------


## RT3B

> ,   ic7300  # 4634        "   ic7300"   .   . PDF .   !


   7300    7610?
         .

----------

rz3bw, UA6LRR

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7610  1.03  ,    ,  OVF  , ,     IC-7300.

,    SD . IC-7610   ,       IC-7300.
             . ,    CQ      IC-7300. 

 -      .         .       .

----------


## RA4RT

> IC-7610  1.03


,    1.03 .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    ,  OVF  , ,     IC-7300.


      ? !
         ,  ? , RW3PS,    ?  !



> ,       OVF


  +20 -   ,   PRE1-PRE2  .       .
           ,     . ,            .
  .        . :::: 
      . .

----------


## R6YY

> 7300...





> . FT 2000     ,  .  7700    ...


 *    IP3    DDC SDR*.      -    ,    DDC .

 ""   DDC   :            .

----------

K, UA4NE

----------


## rz3bw

> ,       OVF  (,  4 ).  7610 ,  Icom.


  . PRE1    21-28 , PRE2 - 50 .
 7     .
       ,   , OVF         RF.
       .

*  5 ():*




> ,       OVF  (,  4 ).  7610 ,  Icom.       SDR.


      .    ,  PRE1  21-28 , Pre2 -  50 MHZ.
    ?
   pre1,        7 MHZ   OVF        RF.  -  1.3
 1.1  1.2  .  ,      :Smile:

----------

K

----------


## RW3PS

> ,        RF  IC-7300,   .


   RF-Gain     ,     ,  RF  .

*RZ3BW*    ,        Preamp,           SDR.

----------

rz3bw

----------

RW3PS

----------


## UT4LW

> PRE1-PRE2,      RRE OFF-PRE2?


  !         . ,    ,     ,  .    ,      .

----------


## rz3bw

> 7610     ,       "" ?


 , ,      .  ,  ,    .
      .
    -    DX   .

----------


## UA6LRR

,   ?

----------


## UT4LW

,   ! 
  -   OVF,  ,  ,   .    ? :Smile:

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## sgk

> .    ,


  ,  ,   ICOM   . :Razz:

----------

rz3bw

----------


## rz3bw

> ,   ! 
>   -   OVF,  ,  ,   .    ?


 ,   .    OVF -   .
   -   -        , ,  .
 -   -      :Neutral: 




> ,  ,   ICOM   .


    Kenwood, Expert SUNSDR2  :Razz: 

*  10 ():*

   ?

http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7610/IC-...Diagrams_0.pdf

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> -   -


1. ,  .  = 0.
2.       9 ,    .
3.     9+60  S-.         10  (    ). OVF   .
4.     10 .   OVF?
5.     100 .   OVF?

----------


## UT4LW

> SUNSDR2 ?


.     DUC        7610.
     , ,    .

----------


## R7KD

> " "


, ,         . 73 !

----------


## UT4LW

> -  ()   ?


,    ,   ,     .




> OVF , , - .


    .   ,        .         .

----------


## UT4LW

> ..      ?


   7610   ,    ,      .        ,      .
 ,  7300.

----------


## RA4RT

> 7610   ,    ,      .        ,      .
>  ,  7300.


       .     .     ,     ,  - .
   . ?   7610  . 
,    *****.




> ....
>    3   OVF    .....
>  , ,  .... P.AMP  ....
>  ?


   ,       OVF

----------


## ra3qdp

7300 (    ) -      .   " " (  -   ).      .     -         ( )  -  (    -  ).
   7300 -       OVR  ?     ?       ?

----------


## RT3B

> ,     , 
>  OVF  -


  ? ..... 
   ! :Razz: 
        RZ3DAB  OVF
  7300
   .....
   ..... :Super:

----------

Kia2700d

----------

RT3B

----------

IC-7610_Schematic.pdf      .

----------


## Serg

> ...
>   WSJT-X +20,   +18.


   -  ,     wsjt   .

     7300          , ..    OVF     9+50,    ,     100-200-300      OVF. 

,        ,        -   ,          OVF    ...

P.S.     rz3bw,      .

----------


## Serg

*RT3B*,  ,    (    ),       ,   "  ovf"    (  7300)  ... 

          ,  -     (       -).

----------


## Kia2700d

VK3BL http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/13607

  4,    7300,   .        /.
    -  /.

----------


## RA4RT

> VK3BL http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/13607


    .  :Smile:     ,  cw  ,    ... 
 !

----------


## US7IGN

> /.


    .         .    ...

  -      ?

    -   -    - ?

----------


## UR5LAM

*RA4RT*,
 -    ,     ,       CW        ?        7300/7610,     ,    7610   ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .  -  QSO  ,        .


,    -   google-disc (    ).       -    .

----------

R7KD, Serg, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> Preamp 1/2       ~14  (+7/-7    ),       OVF  ( ).


      ,    IC-7300.

----------


## UR5LAM

> 7300        S9+60  Preamp OFF    OVF


        ic7610:       -10dBm (S9+63dB).

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,   .   2016-. :Smile: 
 PRE-OFF   -13 .

----------

R7KD

----------

R5DD, R7KD, R9XU, RA4RT, RA6AS, RK3TD, RT5A, RU6DX, UA4NE, UA6LRR, UR5LAM, UT4LW, VA6AM

----------


## rz3dab

> ? .....
>    !
>       RZ3DAB  OVF
>   7300
>    .....
>    .....


,     ,         SDR,  ,    OVF.   7300 ,        ,      ,     .       7610    7300      ?       7300,     ,    ,      OVF.     7610     7300   ?     .             .      ?

----------

RA4RT

----------

*UT4LW*



> 7610.


,      SS2, SS2PRO, SS2QRP,  MB-1/MB-1 prime,      ?
 :Wink: .  SM   .

----------


## UA6LRR

> ,   IC-7610 .


   .     .     multi-              .     .        .         ,      -    ,  ,   .  .  .

----------

RA4RT, UA3VBD

----------


## UT4LW

> SS2, SS2PRO, SS2QRP,  MB-1/MB-1 prime


,       100%.    ,    .   .
 99%  SDR    ,      . :Smile: 

  ,     7300  7610?       ?   - ?

----------

Llll, R7KD, UT4LW

----------


## rz3bw

> ,  !
>       ?


   - .     :Smile:

----------

UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## R5ZQ

> -     .


   , .    .

----------

*R5ZQ
*!
-  ?

----------


## UC4F

> ,.     , . , 7300   ,.  10  . .


             7300?

----------


## RT5A

> MB1.    , ,   IC-7610.


,    .   ,     
 ..  , ,  .
 7610   ,  1  ,     ,    ...
   1,       ,      1      ::::

----------


## ra3qdp

> 1,


1      ,  SS2   ,        .

----------

msam

----------


## ra3gn

.
       rl5a  ,     ,  ?  .
 rl5a   ,        5 .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD

----------


## rz3bw

> .
>        rl5a  ,     ,  ?  .
>  rl5a   ,        5 .


,    -  .    .  UA3GN -   .
     Kenwood. 
       IC-7610   ,      .
      -      RF.
   FLEX     (       ),
  IC-7610   .    RF        -       .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## rz3bw

> 1,       ,      1


      .    .




> RF  ,  ?


  ?

----------

rz3bw

----------


## RW3PS

, Auto RF/SQL Control  7300      SQL     FM/AM ,   RF          .   7610  ?

----------


## RA4RT

> , Auto RF/SQL Control  7300      SQL     FM/AM ,   RF          .   7610  ?


  ,  SQL   .      .




> ,     .   auto - sql -rf + sql,  ,  rf  auto.  . 73 !


 7300   ?

----------


## rz3bw

> 3-7    menu - SET- Funcion - RF/SQL Control


    auto,      RF .
 -     RF  SQL.

----------


## R7KD

> ,       SQL


,,      SQL,      ,     FM,  .      .,  . 73 !

----------


## R2AC

> , Auto RF/SQL Control  7300      SQL    FM/AM ,   RF          .   7610  ?


!    -  7300     AUtO SQL     FM/AM  ,               !   .

----------


## RA4RT

> 7610   RF         S-? ""      7300.


.

----------

RA3BA

----------


## ra3gn

.
      " ":  3   ,      " ", 
 ,  ?

----------


## RA4RT

> (-3...-45)     ,         S-?


    S  .      .

----------


## UT4LW

3 ,  . !  ::

----------


## UT4LW

,  -   .   .
 ,   . :Smile:   RF     ,          .      .

----------

RT3B, rz3bw

----------


## msam

,            .   ?

----------


## msam

> -  ICOM  .  .  .


     icom  7610,     5      ,      .
       USB?        ?    .             :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

EXPD/SET, ,   WAVEFORM COLOR- CURRENT  R: 0G: 75B: 0 -  LINE  R: 0G: 255 B: 0 -MAX HOLD  R: 113 G: 100 B: 88.   ,     .      ,  .

----------


## UA9JKE

(R5ZQ)  EXPD/SET

 !

----------

IC-7610 ,              ?

----------


## VA6AM

YouTube  ,     ,       .
   .

----------


## R5ZQ

ICOM    .  USB-  ,  AUDIO RECORDER,    .

----------

RK3TD, UT2UU

----------


## RT3B

> .


-   ....    ?

   ,  7300   CW- -   7610  APF,
  APF  7610  ....
  7300    !
    !
 :Laughing:

----------

R5AU

----------

RA4RT

----------


## R7KD

> .


 7300,  ,      ,   .     ,""   ,      .

----------


## rz3bw

> ,    .


 .   160 ! ,      .






> 



 NB.           - . NB  -   ,    7         .

----------


## R7KD

> .


 7300,  ,      ,   .     ,""   ,      .



> -   ....    ?


      .     ,   . ,.   . :Razz:

----------

UT2UU,

----------


## RW3PS

*msam*,
"transmitaudio",        RX    .

     RX  ,   ,       :Razz: 
   ,      ,     Voice   VoiceTX  ,   voicetx1.wav.
   ,   Voice TX   ,    1.    EQ  COMP.  ?


 7610 SD Card  USB  ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> 1998  2002   TASIC  .


 ,    .



> ..


      . 73 !

*  7 ():*



> 590     8 .


    19  .



> TX Bass (Default: 0)TX Treble (Default: 0)


  ,    ,  .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,    160. .  .


  ,  .  .   v-beam.     .  200  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## N3QQ

Rob Sherwood NC0B   D  IC-7610 ,   CQHam.ru.    feedback   7610, QRM     ,    .
   sherweng.com
73,  N3QQ
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>
Sherwood Engineering HF Test Results


 
Model Icom IC-7610 Serial # 12001056 Test Date: 12/22/2017

IF BW 2400 6 / -60, Hz: 2525 / 3430 Ultimate > 110 dB
IF BW 500 6 /-60, Hz: 517 / 658 Ultimate > 110 dB
Front End Selectivity (A  F) Half-Octave Band Pass + first order Trk Presel A
First IF rejection +/- kHz Does not apply dB
Dynamic Range measurements made on 20 meters. DigiSel OFF unless listed.
Dynamic Range of radio, Preamp OFF, IP+ OFF
Dynamic Range 100 kHz, DigiSel ON 95 dB
Dynamic Range 20 kHz 90 dB
Dynamic Range 10 kHz 90 dB
Dynamic Range 5 kHz 90 dB
Dynamic Range 2 kHz 90 dB
Dynamic Range of radio, Preamp OFF, IP+ ON
Dynamic Range 100 kHz, DigiSel ON 105 dB
Dynamic Range 20 kHz 98 dB
Dynamic Range 10 kHz 98 dB
Dynamic Range 5 kHz 98 dB
Dynamic Range 2 kHz 98 dB
Blocking above noise floor, 1uV signal @ 100 kHz, AGC ON,
Blocking refers to OVF indicator ON
DigiSel OFF 119 dB
DigiSel ON 121 dB
Phase noise (normalized) at 2.5 kHz spacing: -139 dBc/Hz
Phase noise (normalized) at 5 kHz spacing: -142 dBc/Hz
Phase noise (normalized) at 10 kHz spacing: -146 dBc/Hz
Phase noise (normalized) at 15 kHz spacing: -148 dBc/Hz
Phase noise (normalized) at 20 kHz spacing: OVF > -149 dBc/Hz
RMDR at 2.5 kHz spacing: 112 dB
RMDR at 5 kHz spacing: 115 dB
RMDR at 10 kHz spacing: 119 dB
RMDR at 15 kHz spacing: 121 dB
RMDR at 20 kHz spacing: OVF > 122 dB

Measurements with IP+ OFF and IP+ ON OFF ON
Noise floor, SSB bandwidth 14 MHz, Preamp OFF -125 -122.5 dBm
Noise floor, SSB bandwidth 14 MHz, Preamp 1 ON -134 -131.5 dBm
Noise floor, SSB bandwidth 14 MHz, Preamp 2 ON -135 -134.5 dBm
Sensitivity SSB at 14 MHz, Preamp OFF 1.13 1.65 uV
Sensitivity SSB at 14 MHz, Preamp 1 ON 0.45 0.56 uV
Sensitivity SSB at 14 MHz, Preamp 2 ON 0.37 0.39 uV
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 14.2 MHz, Preamp OFF -132 -129 dBm
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 14.2 MHz, Preamp 1 ON -140 -138 dBm
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 14.2 MHz, Preamp 2 ON -142 -141 dBm
Noise floor, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp OFF -124 dBm
Noise floor, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 1 -133.5 dBm
Noise floor, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 2 -135.5 dBm
Sensitivity, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp OFF 1.33 uV
Sensitivity, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 1 0.46 uV
Sensitivity, SSB, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 2 0.37 uV
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 50.125 MHz, Preamp OFF -130 dBm
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 1 On -139 dBm
Noise floor, 500 Hz, 50.125 MHz, Preamp 2 On -140.5 dBm
Signal for S9, no preamp -73 dBm 50 uV
Signal for S9, Preamp 1 -80 dBm 23 uV
Signal for S9, Preamp 2 -80 dBm 23 uV
Gain of preamp(s)
Preamp 1 12 dB
Preamp 2 16 dB
Gains are estimates. Receiver gain is adjusted along with preamp settings.
See additional information under NOTES.
AGC threshold at 3 dB, Preamp OFF 2.7 uV
AGC threshold at 3 dB, Preamp 1 ON 1.20 uV
AGC threshold at 3 dB, Preamp 2 ON 1.16 uV

Notes:
When the preamps are enabled, the receiver noise at the speaker goes down 1 dB for
preamp 1 and 2.5 dB for preamp 2. This keeps the volume of a signal near the noise floor
of the receiver relatively constant regardless of preamp selection.
Enabling IP+ with no preamp turned on results in noise at the speaker increasing 3.5 dB.
This increased noise from IP+ (which is dither) has less effect with each increment of the
preamp.
Dither (IP+) reduces low-level ADC distortion products, which on the lower HF bands
are likely covered up by band noise. On the higher HF bands the likelihood of needing
IP+ to reduce low level distortion may be minimal. Whether IP+ should generally be
enabled is unknown at this time. My guess is NO. NOTE: IP+ does NOT affect the
level at which OVF indicator comes one.
Occasionally while making measurements, some spurious noise, as from a switching
power supply, would drift through the passband when making noise-floor measurements.
The spurious was relatively weak, and I simply moved the signal generator to a different
frequency 10 kHz away.
Transceiver was tested using an Astron RS-35M linear power supply.
The 7610 was used during the 2017 ARRL 10 meter contest. Conditions were quite poor,
with 37 contacts made on SSB 88 contacts made on CW. Preamp 1 was used most of the
time, with occasional use of preamp 2. The APF (audio peak filter) was also used on
occasion to copy very weak CW signals. Noise reduction was run on 2 or 3 on CW and 1
or 2 on SSB. Bandscope was typically set for a span of +/- 2.5 kHz when on CW. This
aided tuning a CW station right on frequency.
The RF tail key-up problem when keying a linear amplifier with the IC-7300 does
NOT exist with the IC-7610.

The following default settings need to be changed:
If you key a linear amplifier, the default key-down delay should be changed from OFF to
a longer time period. OFF provides only a 6 or 7ms delay, which will hot switch any
amplifier. An amp with PIN diode T/R switching may not hot switch at 10ms, but I run
mine at 15ms for both an Acom 1000 vacuum T/R relay and Alpha 89 PIN diode T/R
switch. Amps with open-frame T/R relays may require 20ms.

The default CW rise time is 2ms, which is a key-click special. Choose 6ms or maybe
even 8ms, depending on what CW speed you operate at.
For a clean first dit on CW, the ALC needs to be backed off. ALC is adjusted by
pushing the QUICK key, then selecting DRIVE on the LCD display. Set the ALC level
as read by the ALC scale on the LCD display for 1/3rd scale on CW. There is interaction
between power output set by pushing the multi-function knob, and the DRIVE setting.
You may have to go back and forth a few times. This adjustment will likely also vary by
band.
Rev D
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------

msam, R5DD, RT5A, rz3bw, Serg, ua3g, UA4NE, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


,   .
     ,      DDC .



> Blocking above noise floor, 1uV signal @ 100 kHz, AGC ON,
> Blocking refers to OVF indicator ON
> DigiSel OFF 119 dB
> DigiSel ON 121 dB


BDR = 119  -       16- .
     100      2 .                .

    11 .   -        .




> IP+   ...


   ,     IMD3.       IMD3  ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

DDC.



> Blocking above noise floor, 1uV signal @ 100 kHz, AGC ON,
> Blocking refers to OVF indicator ON


     1 uV.      OVF.

----------


## UT4LW

> ARRL


 DDC         ,      . ,        ESDR2            . ,        -  .   , " ,    ....", -        DBR     .
  ,      (  ).

----------


## UT4LW

> 


, .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 -  ,  "   "?
     ,     ,       13.8, 17.8 .
           . :Embarassed:

----------


## US7IGN

The DIGI-SEL preselectors are RF filters with sharp, narrow passband characteristics preventing Analog-to-Digital Converter overflow from large out-of-band signals when sampling the RF signals. Additionally the third and higher order IMD components are reduced. This is ideal when strong signals are received in a contest pile-up or from broadcast stations on adjacent frequencies or bands.

----------


## msam

> BDR = 119  -       16- .


   14 ? 
      .

----------


## sgk

> *UT4LW*, ,        ?    ,  .        ,        ICOM,     ,    ?


   ICOM    . :Razz: 



> (rz3bw)       .      -  , ..   ,  ,  -   -   SUNSDR2


   7610  ,   LTC2208 (   7610)      ,     ,      ""   -ICOM,            .



> 14 ?


   7610  LTC2208,  "" 16  .

----------


## rz3bw

> QRZ      IC  590.


  .     ,  IC-7610 .     .
              USB    .
   microham MK2R+      .

----------

UBIK, UT1LW

----------


## sgk

*RA3BA
*  ,   ,   16     .

     LTC2208  "16 "  .   14 ,  LTC2208-14.    .




> 14   16    IC-7610?


        ICOM  7610   16  LTC2208.

   "" , 1,4    ,     99%   .       .    ICOM    -      .             .      .

----------

RA3BA

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA1WU

> QRZ      IC  590.


,    ,  , ,  ,
  :( ,  ,  ,        :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,      .          .    7610       .  ,  " "?



> ,        ?


,    . ,      .   ,   ,   - .      . 119       -    " ".
   ,   (  :Wink: ) -  ,   124    .    .          7610.    ,       10  ( -    )     RDIMD3       . ,  BDR    14- ,   -   ! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT1LW

*UT4LW*, , ,  ,     .     .  ,    .  .

----------

ua3g, UT4LW

----------

US7IGN

----------


## UT4LW

7610,  ! :Smile: 
   -   ,    .      .
  ,  IC-7610 -  .  -    !   ,    .    .
 ,  ,     7610 -          .   ,      .      ,    .    ,   -,    ,      SDR . :Wink: 
 (RA4RT)    ,      .      ? :Smile:

----------

UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

*UT4LW*,            .   ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

RL5A, 
,       7610?      ,       .       gmail.com

----------


## RK3TD

20-...    . SSB 2.4 SOFT AGC MID.

----------


## US7IGN

> SDR    , ..      .   SDR-   ,       .


      ?   -.
    ,                .
 SDR-

----------

msam, R7KD, RA4RT, RN3QN, UR8EN

----------

RA4RT

----------


## UT4LW

:::: .
,   .  .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


  ,      ?

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R7KD

> SSB 2.4 SOFT AGC MID.


,    MID  ? 73 !




> ,  ,   .


  ,     ,  SS2   ,  ,     . ::::

----------


## Serg

> .    -   IC-7610


,      .
,     , "   ", ..  ,   -   ,       ?

----------


## Kia2700d

> !


            , -    90.  

     , ,  ,    -  ..
        ""-.    !

----------


## barmik

** ,   590- -  ,     -  .
         ,                .         :  ,  ,      .

----------

UBIK, UT4LW, Vikos

----------


## WT2J

.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBC6cMFCyNU

    Sunsdr or MB1 or Flex    ,          ...
 IC-7300   ,           Flex6600M.
   !
73!

----------

R5AU, RA3BA, UBIK

----------

R6LCF

----------


## N3QQ

G.

 



> Yuri,
> 
> I noticed during my website update that I had inadvertently list blocking as only with IP+ ON.   I have updated my blocking data.  Attached is Rev G.
> 
> Rob
> NC0B
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Sherwood Engineering HF Test Results
> 
> ...

----------

RA4RT, UR3IQO

----------


## RT3B

> .....   . ..


   100W     ""  7300 
    .
         1

----------


## R5ZQ

> 100W    ""  7300


      ,  . RF  11   .

----------


## R7KD

> RF  11


,  .        .  .  .. 73 !  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## UA4NE

> 100 .


-,  "".  ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    ?


     ,  -    .  . :Smile: 




> ,     ...


 ?  !  :Shocked:  ::::

----------


## RA4RT

,    7610  ,   7851  .   .

----------

RA4RT

----------


## sgk

> ,    7610


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1434884



> Ariia V  156 LE.


  7610     AB4OJ       ,   ,    
https://www.arrow.com/en/products/lc...-semiconductor

----------

UBIK

----------


## US7IGN

.      .    .  -   STM32   ,    -  ...

----------

RA4RT

----------

K

----------


## UA4NE

,   ()   S-   . .

----------

UT2UU

----------


## R9CC

> ,     ,      ,      .     ,        :   .


     .
 .
       .
  - IC 7410.
        .
  /   25 dB.

   DSP.
 S/N 30dB,     .
       .
       .
   ALC       
,  .
   .
  ,  ,     .

----------


## ra3gn

us7ign
      3 :    ,    .    . ,       ,   ,    ic 7410.

----------

UA3LM

----------


## R9CC

IC-7410  ICOM
ICOM - __

----------

msam, RN3QN

----------


## msam

> .      CW   ,     "".


      ss. 
             ?

        .

----------


## UT4LW

, ,             .
      .    ,   .     ,     ""  .  -   DSP    .  -          .       .  ,  -  ,   -DSP     .        ,       - " ".   ,     ,   "".    500  ""   ,    -   . -       RF (      ,    ),    S-     .        ,       ,      DSP.    -   " ".
  IC-7610     :     ,  ,   ,  10  ,   .

     3D  :



 ,        3,   TS-590, ..    "".

  "". :Smile:

----------

K, Llll, msam, R5AU, RK3KR, rn3ox, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

,   .    ,        -))

----------


## barmik

"NB"  ,      "PreAmp2",      (     ),    ,    . ,  ,      ...  :Shocked: 

.          .

----------

RA4RT

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,     .




> ...


      .    746-PRO   7610,  . :Sad: 
,  N1LQ   AB4OJ.     " ".

,    .

----------

R5AU, rn3ox, ur5mid

----------

> .    746-PRO   7610,  .
> ,  N1LQ   AB4OJ.     " ".


   : ( http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic756pro3/n1lq.html )
  On CW I tried to get the digital filters to demonstrate that famous 'cellophane  sound or crinkling sound' effect that many have commented on with the very  narrow filter widths (50 Hz or 100 Hz) with earlier versions. I could not get it to  appear. In fact the difference between the soft and sharp filter effects is now  very minor. Remember that ICOM introduced these filter settings to mitigate this  'digital sound' principally on CW. So ICOM has apparently done some fine tuning  to the digital processing involved with the filter bandwidths generation. The  results are noticeable to my ears anyway. CW is much more pleasing to copy on  the Pro III.
   So I am once again very, very impressed. I'm hoping to see a Pro III here soon. 

  :
 CW      ,           ,           (50   100 )     .      .           . ,  ICOM    ,     ,  ,  CW.   ICOM, -,      ,       .        . CW     Pro III.
   ,  .       Pro III.
73!

----------


## UT2UU

> 3       . -       -,   ...


  ,  .         .
    ,   .
  ,    "" -      - ""  CW     ICOM ,   7600 .

----------

UT4LW

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD

----------


## UC4F

, 590   7300  ,  cw  ssb

----------

msam

----------

UR6EA

----------


## barmik

> ,  N1LQ   AB4OJ.


       ?     756pro2    756pro3.

"  CW              ,           (50   100  )    .       ."    -      756pro3.      11     ,    "" pro3,       .  :Sad:

----------

> !


    ?
!
.

----------


## UC4F

> 


   ,

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


    -   .  ::::

----------

K, Llll, R5AU, R6YY, RK3KR, RW6CH, Serg, UA3VBD, UR4MJK, UT2UU, Vikos, WPI

----------


## UA4NE

*UT4LW*,        ?     ,      .  -    ,    .  , , ,   SW.

      .  ,  .      .

----------

dima7

----------


## RA4RT

7610  .  :Smile:   ,      7610.  ,        .      ,  ,    - .  :Smile:

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## UR6EA

! :Crazy: 
!  !

----------


## UT4LW

*R7KD*,
,    .       - ,    .



> 


  ""     DSP, ..     .     .
     ,          ,   :



  8-11 .  ""              DSP.




> !


        .   -       ,...    .

         K3   IC-7610  -  .     ,      "" -.
   ,         .   :  ,           .     (      "")   -     .

    -  .   ,     K3, TS-590  .




> 7610            .


       ,        .

----------

R5AU, RK3KR, UA4NE

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UT4LW

> 3


  3    DSP (  -).            .  -     -.




> IC-7610   wav,          MP3


  WAV   ,   - mp3.

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,   IC-7610   WAV.
       .

----------


## UT4LW

*msam*,   ,

----------


## R5ZQ

(      UT4LW      SunSdr2 Pro + 5M Contest + SPE 1KFA)     .

----------


## UT4LW

*UR4MJK*,   db,       .      3D .    3-4  .
*R5ZQ*,   CW .      ?

----------

msam

----------


## R9XU

,  ""  IC-7610,     .

----------


## UA3VBD

> ,    DSP -   .


,  DSP - IF filter,   Audio high-pass filter.

----------


## sgk

IC-7610    MP3  
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1464215
 ICOM     ,    IC-7610  ,  In Band IMD

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post205434

----------

:
I  want to thank John, K3CT, for catching an error in my IC-7610 report.   When I measure noise floor that is below -135 dBm, I use an external 10  dB pad on the output of the signal generator.  I forgot to remove that  pad when I made the  sensitivity measurements.  Sensitivity is a 10 dB S+N/N ratio  measurement that I make on SSB for historical reasons.  If we go back  many decades, sensitivity was the measurement quoted in receiver  specifications, ads and in QST reviews.  The number is in microvolts,  not dBm like we use today for noise floor.  
    My website has been corrected.  
    To make it easy for anyone to obtain a corrected long form report, I have uploaded it to my web site.  It is revision h.  
    You can download it from the following link:       
www.sherweng.com/7610
    I should have caught my error when I compared the R8600 just below the 7610 as to the comparative sensitivity measurements.
    73,
  Rob
  NC0B  

  :
   , K3CT,  ,        IC-7610.     ,   -135 ,    10      .     ,    .  -    S + N / N  10 ,     SSB   .       ,   ,     ,     QST.   ,   ,      .
  .
 -     ,      -.   h.
      :

www.sherweng.com/7610

     ,   R8600   7610    .
73,
,
NC0B

----------


## rz3bw

> IC-7610   MP3  
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1464215


 - !     RF ?
   .   -       .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> IC-7610   MP3


 .   .



> - !     RF ?


       .
   ,         ,    .

----------


## dima7

> ,   ,   IC-7610   WAV.
>        .





> IC-7610    MP3



  . 

1.   3.  .    .
2.     .  NR .
3. 100500    -            .
 ,

----------

msam, RA4RT

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7610,


     .   ,    , .

----------

2009

----------


## UT4LW

*dima7*,
 1.       ?
2.  ,   .
3.                .      .




> 7610,   ,      9- !


  .          .
   .          .

----------

dima7, msam, RA4RT

----------


## dima7

> -    NR, NB  ..


      NR NB.   .




> 1.       ?


  ,      WAV




> 2.  ,   .


 ,  .... :Shocked: 




> 3.                .


.  .          .
    7563 .  2       .

----------

msam

----------


## sgk

IC-7610   



> ,     .           ,     .


.



> 7563 .  2       .




http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post205434
   DSP ICOM

----------

ES4RZ

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


         -.

----------

R7KD

----------


## ua3rmb

> ! !    "" -   ...  !


       ? 0   ...
..     ,   ,   ....

----------

msam, UR6EA

----------


## ra3gn

ra4rt
  "" ,        .
  :           20 .
   ,   ?

----------


## sgk

> 


       ICOM



> Dither (IP+) reduces low-level ADC distortion products, which on the lower HF bands


9-          LTC2208        IC-7610,         ,     "Dither".

, -   ,  r IP+  "   "    - ,    ICOM,    .   (    ) IP+            .

----------

UA4NE

----------

UT2UU

----------


## UR6EA

> ,  ?


  50   ...
P.S.   -   "". :Razz:

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


-,    NR.
-,     .

-,    .

----------


## ra3gn

.
    "";   :     .

----------


## ra3gn

,    ,    :    .
    .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   ,  "  ",  ,     .
> ,   ,    "-",  -


,     10 ,   .   ,  ,  10 ,   .  ,    .  .   ,    ,      ,    .   .
 ,    7300  7610       RF,  .

----------


## R7KD

> - ,    .


,. ,     .  ,  .  .      . 73 !  :!:

----------

UT2UU, UT4LW

----------

R5DD, R5ZQ, R9XU, UA6LRR, UA9JKE

----------


## RA4RT

> 7610.


,  7700   . ,     .    .

----------

ES4RZ

----------


## UT2UU

> ,        ""?
>            !


   WSJT-X     .        -    .         .   ESSB ,   SSTV  - .
         ,       ,   .

----------


## Serg

*Kia2700d*,    ,      ,   ,        -...  :Smile: 

 ?  :Wink: 

1.  ;
2.     ;
3.  IQ-;
4.    -   -;
5.     ;
6.     ;
7.         CW;
8.     ,    -;
9.  ,   -  -65, -8      (tcpip     ) :-)
10. ....

----------

Kia2700d, R7KD, rn3ox

----------


## UT2UU

> ....


10.      
11.        
12.        
13.      -  59+10     .

----------

Serg

----------


## UT2UU

> RX    ANAN-100D?   ?  ANAN    ...


 Afedri   .    -   1  /   5   .
      -  FT8  JT65

----------


## US7IGN

> ,    . 1  3  .     ,   - 
> 
>   IC-7610


   ""    7610  ,      ...

----------

Kia2700d, ur5mid

----------


## msam

> .


      100d     .

*  11 ():*




> .         - ,     7610.    7300


  :Smile:

----------


## rz3bw

> .
>    ,         ,    .


 ,            .

----------

R5AU, RK3KR, rn3ox, UA4NE, ur5mid

----------


## UA4NE

*UT4LW*, ,    ,   -))          .   ,   -  .  ,      ,     ? -))

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UR6EA

> ,     " "   DSP.


  -   !
... , : ", ... !" :Crazy: 
   7410,  ...        ! :Embarassed: 
 " "    .... , ... " "!
...   , ...

, !  ... !
 ...  ...   ""... :!: 



> ,   .   Foobar



... ?
... ? :Crazy: 
1. ...    ... , ...  ,     . LAN-.
  ,   ...     QSO.
 ,  ,   ...,  ... ,       .
2.   DX-, UA3VBD -  ...    CQ WW  -  .
 , ...   "  " DX-    . "  " ?
 !

----------


## UR6EA

> _   ,         ,    ._


 ...   .
   ""  -   ,     ... .
   ,  .. "" ... ,   ... ..  ,    ... :Sad: 
  .  ...   ICOM  SDR.
 SDR    ...    ! ! 50   ,  160-! :Super: 
 SDR ...    "  ",   -  ...  ...
 SDR -  ICOM- 7410  SSB    . ... ,    ...  .
  SDR -     "", ..  ...
 SDR -  7410  ""  .

7610-  , ... .     DSP    SDR. :Embarassed: 




> SSB -  - "!"    .


...   SSB?
1. 600     -   .   -   200 .
2.  ...     ...  ! :Crazy:  ...    S-6  ! 
...   " S-90" ...  ! :!: 

 , ...      " ".

----------

RA1WU

----------


## ra3gn

.
3       "",       - .
     ,        -    .
      7610?

----------


## ES4RZ

.
  ...,  http://www.wrtc2018.de/index.php/en/...&task=callsign
     ,   ,  . 
        , , ,     .  :Smile:  !

----------

UR6EA, US7IGN

----------

RA4RT, UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> 


 !
  -           " ". :!: 
 "" -   ! 
 7610,    , .. DSP-, ...   7410. :Crazy: 

,     Flex 6600 c  200 , 500   ..   " ". .., ...   .  ...  "  "   " "    ... :!: 
 ,     SSB,  ...    ,  ...



> ,     ,     ...


    -!
 ,      ,  (  ???)   !   -   !    ""! :Crazy: 
 - !  , ???
-, ESSB, -...  , -...  .
 , ... DX-,   - , ...  . , ..
   FT8,   SMS-.
...   ! ...  ,  FT8  -   20   ...  !!! ::   ! , ...  " SunSDR2"  -    ,   40-....   ,   ...   ... :Laughing: 
  -!  ...   ...

----------


## US7IGN

-   ,  -   .
 ?      .
     .
   -    -    ...
  ,   "" 7610   7710    .
 7610    2500$     .
      ...

----------

RA4RT, UT2UU

----------


## Kia2700d

> 7610    2500$


   .        7610.      3500       5,          ,    :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> 7610  ,    ,  ?


,   DX    4-5 ,     , , WW, WPX,  ..
,  ,  - -    .    ,          ,    .  WW   "" . :!:  :::: 
   2000- ,     DSP       . SSB - ,      100%       .  ,   ,    . ,  ,    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RW4FD, rz3bw

----------

R6YY, Serg, UT4LW

----------


## UR6EA

> 3500  ..        10    Serg :(


 ...

 -    .,    590-(7410, 765  -)  ...
 ,      ... :!: 
 ...   "" - ...         .
... ,  !! :!: 
 ... ,    ...      .   6600M   -1...  ...140+   ...  20 !!!

 !
   :
https://ru.files.fm/u/arbufygu
P.S.   ""  ,  "". -... "" -     ......  !

----------

UR6EA

----------


## VA6AM

-  ,  ?
   100      
 - 
....     ICOM   ,     (  ?) :Razz:

----------

RA4RT, RN3QN

----------


## msam

icom   781  7600          .     CW.        ""   .

----------


## RA4RT

> 7851   ? 
>   ?


7851   1.   . 7300   ,     .  ::::

----------

UA3LM, UR8EN,

----------


## UT4LW

> 7300


 -   ,      ? ::::

----------


## RA4RT

> -   ,      ?


  :  : 7610   10  ,   .

----------

RA4RT

----------


## RA4RT

> .       100  .,     .


   50   ::::

----------


## RA4RT

> 150-!      CW   IC-7610.


 ,   160   JA - .

----------


## RA4RT

> , !


6600    .

----------


## UR5LAM

,    .          .     -  .    ,     RA4RT      RN3QN,       ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT2UU

> 150-!      CW   IC-7610.


,          .
 ,  7610      ?

----------


## UR6EA

> "" ,     .  - ,     DSP.


1.  ,   ,   ?
     ,  UA4NE...  " "...
  -   ..
2.  ,  - ... ... ,  ! :Wink: 
  -  .   , ...  ! " "...

P.S. ... ,    "" - ...     ...   " "     ...  " " "" ...    ?  "". :Crazy:     !
... ,   "" -   ... . 



*73!*

----------


## UA4NE

,     SS   .  ,      -))      .

       .   ,         .

----------

R9XU, sergdoc, UA3GUX

----------


## ua3rmb

.

----------


## UT4LW

> 


     CW ,  ,    .     ...

----------


## UT4LW

" ",  - " ".

----------

UA6LRR

----------

RA4RT, sergdoc, UA4NE, UT4LW

----------


## VA6AM

> .   .   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JWX4/MjWT1QFP5


       -,   ,

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

> 


  !
 ,   . ,  ,   :
1.    ,    2000 .  CW    "Fast"      100 ,    .
2. ,       APF, ..     .  1  23 .    ,     "",  1.33      .   APF  .

  -     CW   7610,     ,    .   ,      CW     .

----------

R5AU

----------

RT5A, UR6EA

----------


## UA6LRR

> slow agc.


 , AGC slow (1,2 sec).  -      , ,  .

----------

R5AU, R7KD, UA3VBD, UA6LRR, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> 


? ::::   ?

----------


## UR6EA

> ?


 .... :Crazy: 

1.    ,     "".
  ...  ..., .. " "   ""   -  .
2.  ...  100 -,      ,   ...      - ""(   4- , ).
3.   ,  .  "  ." -  , ..  -   !
...   " ", ..    -   ,  .
4.  ,   7610 -,     SDR ,  "  " -    ""! 
,  ..  ,   ...  IMD3-  ... :Crazy: 
5. ,   ?  ,    (USB),   "" ...    ... :Embarassed: 




> , AGC slow (1,2 sec).  -      , ,  .


!  , 50-100 ... . ,   ""!

----------

R7KD

----------


## ur5mid

> APF.
>  1.23 . :
> 
> 
>  1.23 (APF )


 11   ,    ().
  20      ,   ICOM,   PRO.       590  3   ,       .

----------

UR6EA, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   .


  ,      .  :::: 




> "   ,    ."      ,   .


   .    ,   ?

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> ,   .


    !
   -... ! :Embarassed:

----------


## UT4LW

> !


 ,   UA4NE. :Smile:

----------

rn3ox

----------


## UT4LW

> ""..  .   -   "".


,   - ,      7610.    ,      .      FPGA,  DSP  .



> DSP.


-.     DSP ,  ,     .

----------

UT2UU

----------

UT2UU

----------


## UR6EA

> FPGA,  DSP  .


  ....    ""! :Crazy: 




> -.     DSP ,  ,     .


...  ,  " "     ...

   IC-7610  SunSDR2  ...   3  +  ... :!:

----------


## UR6EA

> ,    ICOM   .     ,     -        .


 ...  ... ! 
  ,    ....   .
         ,  ""  "",     ... "".
     -  ""  .

""   . ""...  ,    ,     ...  .

 ,    " "! :!:

----------


## UT2UU

> ,     .. ICOM


 .    ,      ""             ...
         .   .

----------


## dima7

7600   -  .   7610   3?   :Smile: 
   7610:




   .     .       .  .
   590  3.                  300 .     .
7610

----------

R7KD, UT2UU, UT4LW

----------

msam, UA6AA, UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

,        .  ,     ,   14  ,     .



> 7610


      . ,   ,   IC-7300: RMDR  2   ,    ,   ,   -    .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,   . 
  -     .. "" ,          CW ,    .
 SDR,  ,  .. "" ,  ,   .
   !-  IQ        .   -   IC-7610 ! :Crazy:

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UT4LW

> "",        .


  .     ,        .   ""    ,     .

----------

UT2UU, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

.

----------

UA6LRR

----------

R5AU

----------


## RA4RT

.   990  7610
    TS-990S,           N0QO,   . ( ,   ,     EMP   990S 2+  .)  40 +       500    , 990S   .    QTH      / ,   TS-990S    ARRL 160 CW      IC-7300.      .

 7610       ARRL 10m,  -  ,     E   SSB   ,  ,        CW.    7300  7610  QSK  APF. ,   ( )   DX-,        .      40 ,        CQWW SSB,  ,       SSB  40 .

   ,  ,         7300  7610.  QSK  APF,    .  , NR - ,   - ,  -   Icom.

 160     ,        .        990S  7300,   Kenwood   18   IC-7300  20 ,      .      8-10     .       AF   160- CW-,          . 

     7300 NR,        .  , NR  Kenwood  . 

990S    T / R   , ,  , QSK    990S  7610.   ,    7610,    Alpha 89, ,  87A,  PIN- T / R.  990S / 89    CW.  ,  7610     Alpha 89,      .

  ARRL 10m    7610  Ops3  Acom 1000,      QSK,    ,   PIN-.    ,     Ops1 (IC-781 + Alpha 99)  Ops 2 (IC-7300 + Alpha 89)   ,   7610   10 ,    7610  Acom 1000.     37  SSB  88 CW    .      , ,  , 10       ,   .   CW     .

   7610      Stew Perry W1BB CW Top Band  30-  ,        7610. Kenwood   QTH NQQO   ,      ARRL   ,     7610  R8600. (FedEx       6500     .)           7610  R8600  16 .

   ,  990S,  7610,  ,   . NR -    Icom. QSK  990S  7610, ,    . APF    . Bandscope    Icom,     7300.    7300  7610   IMD,   ,  Kenwood    5 ,    50- PA. 990S  -40 ,  PEP   ,  50  200 .

     ( IC-781,  IC-7800  990S),  ,     10  20  .       IC-781,     781,          .  -         ,     13,8 ,     32- PA.

   TS-990S       .   ,       .  CW     Icom  +/- 2,5 .     Icom,          Kenwood   .           Kenwood,      .           Kenwood,        ,   CW  SSB. 

Kenwood       12  10 ,      .   10   990S        6 ,     /  . 7610   ,         .        3   0  45 .   ,       30+ ,   3      .        .     ,        ,    3  -  .

  ,     OEM-,    .  Icom,  Kenwood,   Yaesu   DSP-. 781 ,   756 Pro III.    Icom,   Pro III    . ,     . IC-7000    ,   -    . Kenwood      -,   . Elecraft   ,      Ten-Tec DSP.     ,         .     SSB,   CW,            CW. 

 ,   Flex  Elecraft       7610,        ADC (OVF)     .   Flex 6300   3  ,  6700 -   8  . 6300   ,  6700      6600.  6400,  6600  ,       .    

 ,  K3S     ,    ,   .  990S   5  ,   K3,       .  ,          90  100 ,      ,    .    7300 OVF  ,      / CBer  700     10 ,     2  7300. , CBer   5 ! 

  ,         ,  OVF       . ,    40      -100 .   30    ,        40/80/160 ,    ,     S.  ,     ,   .   Icom OVF            ?  ,   .           . , K3S    .  ,    TS-990S     -   .

,           7300/7600,    ,   ,  ,    ,      .     ,    .   

,  ,  , , ,   .

NC0B

----------


## RA4RT

> ra4rt
> ,       ,  ;
>   ,  , 
>    -   ""  .
>      ,         .


   ?   ?

----------


## RA4RT

> ?


  -  .    ,    ,  .   FK8IK .   ?

----------


## msam

> ,   . 
>   -     .. "" ,          CW ,    .
>  SDR,  ,  .. "" ,  ,   .
>    !-  IQ        .   -   IC-7610 !


    -            ?               ,       .    7610                        .

*  7 ():*




> ,    SS2+100W+AutoTuner.


   -         590  .            .

----------


## RA4RT

> ra4rt
> ,   , e     ,     -   500 .


 ::::   ! 2808  .

----------


## RFC9J

- FK8IK    -      !!!

----------


## RFC9J

,        ICOM  FLEX  250 -400 . ,     ,  ,       .  ,      ICOM, FLEX, sunsdr(mb1),      (      -   -   ),    ,  ICOM-     DDS,    LTC.         ,    (),     ( )   ,  ,         .

 RA3 - *FK8IK   * -    -,       QSO?

*  5 ():*

RA4RT - ,   ,   3- ,   .

----------

RA1WU, RA4RT, UA6LRR

----------


## LZ1AO

*UT4LW,*

[QUOTE_"" ,  ,  _ ][/QUOTE
,   ,    ...           -  .    -      ,     CW.           .   Power SDR MRx   low delay   .   TS590, TS590SG -  - -    .   ,     ? 
     IC7610      .       ,    :Razz: .   SDR   M,  2004 ,            TMS320F28015.   50MIPS, 20k RAM    3USD,     .

----------

msam, RFC9J, ua3rmb

----------


## msam

> ""?


  :Smile: 
 -   . 
  ,        - .

----------


## R4DZ

> ra4rt
> ,   , e     ,     -   500 .


 ,  ,       ,       ,   .

----------


## RA1WU

> ra4rt
> ,       ,  ;
>   ,  ,


    ?  :Smile:    ...




> ra4rt
> ,   , e     ,     -   500 .


  :Smile:

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


  ,    .       ""..  

"         .    ,            . "
https://studopedia.su/1_35054_effekt-gibbsa.html

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## UT4LW

> 


  ?    ,      .
 ,  :    ,  - .    .

----------

Dm-molot, msam, RA1WU, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

(            -   :::: ).
    ,    7610 ,     .      ,    .  . :!:

----------

K, Serg, UT2UU

----------

UA3GUX

----------


## UA8U

> 7610 ,   ,  rl5a  1         .


 ,         ?         ? ,   -  , ..    .   # 2390, 2536, 2544, 2637  RL5A (RZ3BW)  IC-7610.    :   IC-7610     ORION-2,       .  ORIONA   FLEX-6700,          .    ?    ,    ,          .   .      ,     ,   ,  IC-7610 -   ,          .

*  5 ():*




> "" -  ,


  :::: .     : ""-  ::::  :!:

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## UA8U

""   ""    .    RL5A      IC-7610.          #2911.   ,                IC-7610?         .

----------


## RW3PS

> .


  ,      ,   ,     ,   . 
     ...        , ,     .  :Wink: 



   !  ::beer::

----------

UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,      ,   ,     ,   .


 ,    .      ,  ,  -       .    .

----------

Vikos

----------


## sgk

,      7610,   .

----------

msam

----------


## Llll

> .


     ,  ""  -    40 .      ,      ,   IC-7610  :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> ,      ,


  ,    ( )     .




> IC-7610


    (  )  .

----------


## RW3PS

> IC-7300     IC-7610.     CW   .


      .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## rz3bw

> ,  ""  -    40 .      ,      ,   IC-7610


 .         IC-7300/IC-7610  ,    ""        ,   Orion    .
  ,         IC-7300 (    IC-7610  ).   .  -

----------


## Llll

> Llll,      (UW3DI    ).


 ,  7610         :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7610


  :Super: .  ::::  :::: .     .

----------


## UT4LW

,        ,  ,  / .  .     ,   .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## sgk

> ?


       ?

----------


## RW3PS

,    ,   .   CW   .
    ,   .     ,  (        :Wink:  ),   ,  .

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, RN3QN, rz3bw, UA6LRR, UA8U, ux0cx

----------


## UT4LW

> .


     SSB  !       ! :Smile: 
...
     !        !

----------

Llll, R7KD, RW3PS, UA4NE, UT2UU, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> SSB  !       !
> ...
>      !        !


!      
 ! . 
      Icom?
    7610?

----------


## RA4RT

> ,     ,   TS-990S       .
> 
>  IC-7610   ?


   990




> ,     ,   TS-990S       .
> 
>  IC-7610   ?


   990



> IC-7610   ?

----------


## UT4LW

> Icom?
>     7610?


 ,    ,        ,  ,  ,  .   ,  ..  ,        .
 10       .  ,        ,        .
    -    "" .   ,     ,     ,   10   ""   -.      -,     ,      ,     ,     "".    ,       ""    , ..      .            /.  ,     ,     "",  SDR-2000.ua,         . :Smile: 
   ,  ,   (   ).

----------

Llll, UT1LW

----------


## RA4RT

> ,  ,   (   ).


  ?    ?    1000$,      ?  ::::  
    ,      ?    .     ,  +-2 .     ?

----------


## Serg

> ,      7610,   .


,     ...


 





> 1.20 IC-7300     .





> 1.14  1.20  ,    -           USB  .
> ...
>     .     .   1.20  ,     1.14  .     . ,    ,    ,    .





,   ,   --- ur4mjk        ...

----------

R7MU, RK3KR, rn3ox, UA4NE

----------


## RA4RT

> *UA8U*, *RA4RT*,
> 
> 
>    ,     ,      ...


  7610,      ,   . ,    7610,  990  ,     .
,        .   7610       .         .      ,  .  :::: 





> ,   ,   --- ur4mjk        ...


 ?    MC   2 MB1.   ,   .     .

----------

US7IGN

----------

msam

----------


## UT4LW

,   "" -    ?     ...  :Smile: 
        . ,     -15 ,         -45 .      InbandIMD ( -80...-90 ),    -30        ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RK3TD

> ,       ,


,     7610   .        .
  ""      SS          7610.
  ,      ,   ,    7610.           .

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## UT4LW

, !
  .    7610 (   :Smile: ),  IQ ...     ,   , , ... -   . ...         ,   ,   130  (     ).          .    ? :Super: 




> .


, ,   7610,    .
      .          .    .

----------


## UT1LW

*RA4RT*,    ,            .       .   ,  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA3BA

> 1.20 IC-7300     .     -    .
>  - , .


 !     .    ,   1.20-    ...

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RA4RT

> *RA4RT*,    ,            .       .   ,  .


    ?    ,    15 .      .   .
  ,  .   ?  ::::

----------


## rz3bw

> !     .    ,   1.20-    ...


   -   .
,   .  20          50     ,   ,
      -  .  :Sad: 
    -   .

----------


## US7IGN

> IC-7610       ?


      ,   ...
   ,       ,    - , , ,      .
      -         .

----------

Dm-molot, R5ZQ, RA4RT, RW3PS, UA6LRR

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   -           IC-7610?


 !   ?   .  ::::

----------


## UA6AA

> ,     7610   .        .
>   ""      SS          7610.
>   ,      ,   ,    7610.           .


,     ,   !     .
 ,  ,          ,     ,        .
   ,       UT4LW  RA4RT  UA8U,       ,   .
      .      :Smile: ))
  .      2018  :Smile: ))

----------

UA3GUX, UT4LW, Vikos

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 ,  ,      ,     ,   ...
   ! IC-7610 -     ! :Super:

----------


## RA4RT

*UA6AA*,  ?    ?  ?     .       ?  ?   ,    .
   ,   .      ,     52 . ::::

----------

msam

----------


## RA4RT

> ? -    !
>     ? -  !
> ...
>   ,           ?


   ,  ,   . :Razz:

----------

> 


...     ,   .   ,        " "...
   ,     .  .       .      ,     .. "   ".    .  :   . . ,     .    .  ,       ( )           (     )   .               ,          .
      !    ?
     ""     ,   3D. . .
   !   ,        .

----------

R7KD, RA1WU, RA4RT, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, RA4RT, UA6LRR

----------


## UT4LW

> 


    ,    -   ?  !
,      ?

----------

WT2J

----------

Llll

----------

> ,    -   ?  !


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mlY...ature=youtu.be



> ?


  .           ""   ""  :Wink:

----------

msam, RA4RT, ua3rmb

----------

WT2J

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


     , :

-́ ́   ,          .             ,     .

*          ,      .
*
  8.   ,     .  ,  ..  , SS2  ""  .
"""      ,       ."""     SS   ""

----------

RA4RT

----------

*RN3GP
* .  !        :Smile: .      /   - .
p.s.       ( 15/3) ...    .   .

----------

RN3GP

----------

WT2J

----------


## UA8U

, 2018 !

----------

R5DD, RN3GP, UA6AA, UA6LRR

----------

UA8U

----------


## RU6AI

!

----------


## RA4RT

> " "  " "
> http://www.sherweng.com/table.html


           ,    .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   .


    ,   .    ?    ,   .    .  :::: 
  ,    ,    ?  ::::

----------


## sgk

,   (Rob Sherwood)             " "   .    ,   .

----------


## sgk

> ,      .  .   ,    ,     ?


  (     )      .



> ,       .


        ,    ,  , "" APPL,  (sgk)         ,       " ".

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,    !      -           . ,            -  .    ,         .  ,   ,         CW ,  ,   .           .      ,  ,   ,   -      . 
  -   ,       ,   IC-7610 -      .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,     7610 .


    ,     . 
.   2    ?    ?
 ,    ?          ? ...          ?
,   .   -      .

----------


## RA4RT

> 7610,            .     ,  .
> 
>         ,    ""     ,    .


 , ,   .  ,  ,    ?   , .       ,      ? ?

----------


## RA4RT

> ""
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1144196
>        .
> 
>    .    IC-7610.


  -   !  ,     .   !

----------

UA9OC

----------


## UA8U

> ,


    60%    .    4-  2018 .   ! 73!

----------


## UC4F

10     2018  :!:

----------


## RA4RT

> ?
>    9    ?


 ...     !

----------


## UA8U

*RT3B*, ,   "-"          7610.      .

----------

UA9OC, UT4LW

----------


## UA4NE

> 


  .         ,     .     .            (  ).     .     ?    ?      ?

 -  .  ,  - .    -  .

----------

R5AU, R7KD, RT3B, UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> 5 SS2        .


      ? :Shocked: 




> .


    "   " :Smile:

----------

R7MU, RT7N, UA4NE

----------


## sgk

sgk:
		


 IC-7610!

----------


## UA6AA

.  .
  ,    DVI   600  800 .
      .
   RM6AA  .

----------


## msam

> RF,  S- , S-        .
> ..     ICOM.   ...


,    ,   s  ,               .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 ,         S-,     .    /          ,          ,        . , ,       (  ,     ,   ),           "". ,                .

----------

msam

----------


## Serg

,    ,        ,        ,    ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> RV4HV - Icom ic-718    (modernization)


    ,  .        718, .

----------


## msam

> ,    ,        ,        ,    ?


,  ,        .   .   -  ,       yeasu.

*  34 ():*




> ,         S-,     .


.
    .     20  -     ,       :(

      80,    .     splab          -     ?   AGC Fast  160   80   ,    AGC   .      CW   .       .  ,   7100. Records.7z
    160  80.

----------

R7KD, Serg, UA4NE, UA6LRR

----------


## UR5LAM

> 80,    .


  . ""   ,    ,     DX-,     .    - cw-      ,        ,              ,     ,   ,   .
PS    (     )    GoogleDisc  Dropbox,      .     ,    (16/41, 24/48, 24/96)    .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   ,   //    .  ::::

----------


## msam

> SSB.


  ,     .   40    :(     12,    :Smile: 
   c CW  20:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yQ...iiszQUr8WM99Cl

----------

UR5LAM

----------

Llll, R7KD, RK3KR

----------


## UA4NE

*UR4MJK*,    -))  64 - 14 = 78

    -))

----------


## UR4MJK

. .     .  .     .    -  




> .


  .  "     " -  ,   ,     :Crazy:

----------


## barmik

> ,   .      -   .


   ...      ,     -    :Laughing: .

----------


## msam

> ?    ?


,     USB     .      .       .

*  16 ():*

        40  80   ?       :

*" ,               4-5 ,   .         ."*

   40      ,        ,       .
   ICOM   .       -         CW.

----------


## UT4LW

> .


-    .   - .             10 .
   , ,   -  DSP,  NR,  APF.

----------


## UA3VBD

> c CW  20:





> - .


           usb -   ,             usb . 

R.S.
    TS-590SG.

----------


## Serg

RBW-VBW .   -  :: 
          (wide rbw) ...

https://youtu.be/1s1mVVNK2bc?t=159

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  .    ,    7610         .      ,     ... :Wink: 




> RBW-VBW .   -


-.  "" .

----------


## Serg

> 


,       -    -      - -   Windows.

----------


## R7KD

> 7610?


,    . :Razz:        !

----------


## UT4LW

7610    ,    ?

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UT1LW

?    50 ?

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## UA3VBD

> ...  ,     ?


DUALWATCH operation

Dualwatch     IC-7610    -  Dualwatch.

----------

UA6LRR

----------

UR6EA, UT1LW

----------


## RT3B

> ,  -    7610?


  ....      ?



> 7610    ,    ?


...  .

----------


## US7IGN

?

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## msam

> msam ""     20-    ,      ""   .


  .  :Smile: 
 ,  ,        .        ,    ?   USB    -       ,           .

----------


## RT3B

> ..         COM-  USB      CI-V     ?





> COM-  USB      CI-V     ?


.
     !
 ?



> ?


   ,  ...
 ?

----------


## US7IGN

http://k9jm.com/CIV_Router/CI-V%20Router.html

----------


## US7IGN

.     .        ,    .   ,     UHSDR.      -      10.   7610    . -          .  , 2, 3  ..        ,    .
    7600,    7610

----------


## UR6EA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gY70CrbcpA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnCDFdZ_uMg
   !!!
!

----------

UR6EA, UT2UU

----------


## sgk

?

----------

UR6EA

----------


## sgk

.

----------


## sgk

> !


    .



> ....


 ,      IC-7610   1 , 10 , 100 , 1000   .



> HP8753D      .(


  (HP8753D)       .

----------


## sgk

,  " ".  ,  :



> IC-7610   1 , 10 , 100 , 1000   .

----------


## sgk

> FSWP26  ?


 FSWP26    ,    ** .
  ()     IC-7610,                    .                        IC-7610.

----------


## UT4LW

/ = 0  RF=12 ,   -13  (9+60)  .

----------


## RT3B

> .     7610      -       150 .    7610   100     .   - ,            .     .


  ....




> .........  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ...............
>  Ѩ...  ..........


 !

----------


## RT3B

> .


     ,   ,      -   ,
    ..

 40       .

----------


## RT3B

> ( )   .


 
 ,   ...
      !
  ...
  ...
  ..  ...
        ...
  ...
   !
    !...
    .
 .

----------

UR6EA

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, RA4RT, RN3QN, ua3rmb, UR6EA, ut7uv

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    ,    SunSDR,      .


   ,    .       ,            .  ,            ? :Smile: 
      ,       DSP.   KENWOOD, Elecraft        CW.        . ::::

----------

R7KD, UA4NE

----------


## Kia2700d

> SunSDR,


    -        :Wink:

----------


## sgk

> RMDR      .   ,     -147dBc/Hz,     2kHz,


    ,  ,           IC-7610     1     .

----------

LZ1AO

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 .    ,  ,    ,    ,     ,     .



> ,   ,   TS590 - -.


      ,    .      ,    :   ,   .  .



> ""


 .  ,     ,  , ,       IC-7610  . ::::

----------

> ICOM-a.   IC-7610   .        .  -    .


,    .   ,  ,          -    .
 ,   ic-7300        ic-7300  KX3,          . http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3%20vs...0rev.%20A6.pdf
      -K3S http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3S%20vs....rev.%20A13.pdf
,       :Smile: 
  " "    (?)     (?)   .     .
   :



> -   .

----------

LZ1AO, ua3rmb

----------

msam, R7KD, RA1WU, RZ6MB, UR8EN, ut7uv

----------

> ,  EE   7610 ?


     ...      ?    :Smile: 
 ,   -  (   ).             .  .   .     -   . 
   .

----------

RZ6MB

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## msam

> CW


     ""   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 




> ,  EE   7610 ?


 ICOM   ,         EE.

----------


## RT3B

C  ......
 ....
    ....
UT2UU      7610...
  ...
    !
   RS-BA1   ...
 ! 
   !
  ........
  ...
 !
      !
!

----------


## UT2UU

> ....
> UT2UU      7610...
>   ...
>     !


  :Smile: 
    RS-BA1    ,      ...   ,     :(
     ,  .   SS2        -   .

----------

UA3VBD, UA6LRR, UR4MJK

----------


## ur5mid

> C  ......


   1,96.     .     .

----------


## RW3PS

*rz3bw*,
    ,   .    "_   ",    59 ?_

----------


## RW3PS

*UR4MJK*,
,   ,   ,    ,     .
RF-Gain -      .      Preamp1,   .        .
   RF-Gain         ,      -   .

,     Audio Scope,            .

----------

Kia2700d, UR4MJK

----------


## RW3PS

,
1.    ,    .  ()    -20/+20.
  RF-Gain,    REF ,   .
2. .  1
3. IP+      ,     .

----------

R5DD, UT4LW

----------


## RW3PS

> - ,        ?


.   ,   ,        IP+.        .

----------


## UT4LW

.
           ,          /. ,      -    .       1-  3-       .     :      ( ),          . 
     .   -   /,        ()  .     OVF,    .



> IP+   dither-.


   "-".

----------

UBIK

----------


## UA4NE

>

----------


## UA4NE

> 


. ,    (   )   -5800   " ".       ?

----------

UBIK, UT4LW

----------

UA8U

----------


## rz3bw

> " SDR",       .


I-7610....   -  SDR  :Wink: 

   IC-7600    "".

   ,   IC-7600    (  ?  :Smile: ),  SSB           IC-7610.        -    IC-7600   -,     .
  ,    IC-7300 -   ,    250 .    .  .

----------

UA4NE, UR6EA

----------


## RT3B

..
  ...
 UR5MID/UW8M           ....

   ....
....  ...
-   .....

----------

LZ1AO, UA6LRR, UA8U, UR6EA, UT2UU

----------


## RW3PS

> " SDR",       .


   -,    ?

----------

RT3B, RT5A, UA6AA, UR5LAM, UR6EA, UT2UU, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> -,    ?


 ! :Smile: 



> .


   ?    ?

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## US7IGN

> .


..   ,     ?   ?




> ,     -     ,      .


     ,             -    ,       .       ,  7610    .

----------


## UA4NE

Dither DAC, ,    ?  ,     ? 

   .  ,   (     ).

----------

LZ1AO

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 !  .

----------


## ES4RZ

DX CW  160   7600  7610.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RT3B

> ,     .     ..


?  ?
   ...
    ?
 15:00     .

----------

R7KD, ur5mid, UR6EA

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RT3B

USB     .  LAN         .
 FYI.

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## RK3TD

" "...
    "".          .

   - 400 SOFT APF(MED +2dB)
   - 600 SHARP

AGC - MED (0.8 sec)

----------

msam, R7KD

----------


## Kia2700d

> ICOM    .  ,


      ,       ""  .    IP+
   ,       .       .

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## RK3TD

> ,


  ()   . ,   ,   ,          ?

----------

RK3TD

----------


## dima7

: 
-  ""?
- .
-   !
 ::::

----------

R7KD, UA4NE, UT2UU, Vikos

----------


## R7KD

> UT4LW -  , ,     40-... ,   ... ...


,      40 -,          30 .,     .. 73 !  :!:

----------

UR6EA

----------

msam, R7KD

----------


## Vikos

> ...  ICOM! ... ,  "  "      "  "!


  :Wink:      ,    "".  ,     .....

----------


## UR6EA

> :
> -      ,     ""? )))


 !
 ""  " "? :Wink: 
P.S.  ,  ! ... , !
*- "", ..  !* :Crazy: 
 ...
 ...     !
- ... ... .. "---"  !
, ..   -  !  :Razz:

----------


## UR6EA

> ?


 .  , 100 ...



> .


. :!: 
    "",    "" :Crazy: 
 ,  ""...    .
 - ,  ... .
  USB,   - ... ,      .
  "  "  -  , ...
    ,  ... .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RK3TD

SO2V   7610   RCWC...
      () ...
    N1MM,     ..
    ,     CQ -    SUB ..

----------

UR6EA

----------


## Serg

> , "  "... 40-  !
>  " "


  .

    "   " CQWW    " "!   ,     rz3bw    7610.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ncFJZqkTA

   : 5, 15, 48 , 1:01, 2:11, 2:40, 3:40  ..

----------

Eugene163, R5DD, ua3rmb, US7IGN

----------


## 240

,       ,  ?

----------


## R5ZQ

7610  ,   .    ,   .     .    ,      , .  ,  .  7610.

----------

Serg, UT2UU

----------


## RK3TD

> TX->RX?  280 .


,  -    SO2V  N1MM.    .     . (  )
    :   RX-TX    SPLIT   DUAL-W.   TX-RX - .
 -     CAT.   .

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7610   .
     IC-7610.             IC-7610.
 -   "",      18.00   ..          IC-7610.
    ,   17.00  ,     .
  ,   " ",   .  ,  "" -   .
     ,  ,  .   IC-7610  REC -  ...
   PA -      CIV.      ,        ,   .
   20      CQ.  .
    -   .    . IC-7610     ,   .
 80     .    RX0L.    ""  .
    .  QSB -   ,     ,         -    -     QSB -  -  .     .
    ,   "   ,      (  - )     .   .
   -    .     IC-7610.     SSB    - .  ,  ,    -    .

----------

Eugene163, msam, RW3PS, UA4NE, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

,   ? 
 ? - , . 
S-      2-4 , ..   .     QSB, ..  . 
    ,         ,        .

----------


## UT2UU

> ,         ,        .


      -    .   ,     :Smile:

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RA4RT

!
  ,  I\Q  .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,  I\Q  .


-     .       ?

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


a , .    W7AY (  ).

  R8600 (  7610  )  IQ   ,    30  5.12 .
   !

  CAT

1A   13   01 00             Set IQ Output Off
1A   13   01 01 00 01   Set IQ Output On 5.12 MSPS (4.48 MHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 00 02   Set IQ Output On 3.84 MSPS (3.31 MHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 01 02   Set IQ Output On 3.84 MSPS (3.31 MHz BW) 24 Bit
1A   13   01 01 00 03   Set IQ Output On 1.92 MSPS (1.63 MHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 01 03   Set IQ Output On 1.92 MSPS (1.63 MHz BW) 24 Bit
1A   13   01 01 00 04   Set IQ Output On 960 KSPS (815 KHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 01 04   Set IQ Output On 960 KSPS (815 KHz BW) 24 Bit
1A   13   01 01 00 05   Set IQ Output On 480 KSPS (408 KHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 01 05   Set IQ Output On 480 KSPS (408 KHz BW) 24 Bit
1A   13   01 01 00 06   Set IQ Output On 240 KSPS (203 KHz BW) 16 Bit
1A   13   01 01 01 06   Set IQ Output On 240 KSPS (203 KHz BW) 24 Bit

----------

Serg, UA4NE, UT0UM

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Serg

> !


       ,     ...  :Smile: 

,   8600     HDSDR  :

https://sdr-radio.groups.io/g/main/t...20,2,0,7716122

  ,   !

P.S.    : http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...ExtIO_OG_0.pdf

    -28   !

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


a   : "  "
 :    : 
   8600      ,   -   48, 96  192 

 -          .

----------


## RA4RT

*Kia2700d*,
  8600,   ,   7610 ,   .



> ,  USB-3 ...


.  usb .

----------


## barmik

> 


   ???

         ""  .   (    )   ().
    - ,    ...  ::::

----------


## barmik

> ,    ?


  ,      ,       .
  677-      ,    .

----------


## barmik

> 677


        -  .
     -    ,  ,    .  ,  .     ...

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## R5ZQ

> 1.04


   .   .    .

----------

EB5A

----------


## msam

.
   .    40        80 ,    n1mm  :(    ,   .    2-3    .          20 .  80 ,           10             200.  160   . -      .      .       .  ,     ,       .




> IQ,   ?
> 
>     ""   -       ,     "" SDR? 
>         Windows,  ,         SDR  .. -     ?


 , IQ    .   ""  .   __             ss2.

----------


## msam

> SDR?


         .

----------


## Llll

> .


      ,     7610  SDR             ""     . 

,    IQ -   7610 (     IQ)     ,     SDR      -   .

----------


## sgk

> ,     sdr.  !


 



> n1mm


SDR - 7610       .

----------


## sgk

> SDR  ...


    IQ  ICOM IC-7610    * ?*

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## sgk

.    ""    .

----------


## Llll

> IQ  ICOM IC-7610     ?


    ,       Icom  :Wink: .  ,     IQ  CAT ,   7610   ,       3,0 ,  ,   .......,    .

----------

R6YY, UBIK, UR4MJK, UT4LW

----------


## RA4RT

> 


,      ,  .    ,   ICOM,   .    .

----------

UT2UU

----------


## Llll

> ,      ,  .   ,  ICOM,   .    .


  ,      -     .      ,       ,    .   Icom    ,     SDR  :Smile: .

----------


## UT2UU

> ""   -       ,     "" SDR?


,   ICOM         ICOM          .
-    ALC  ICOM
-    CI-V  ICOM
-    ,     

 ""   .

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> CI-V  ICOM


   CI-V  ?   PW1?      ,    ..      ,      .
  .   .   7610   ,         ,      .    7610       .




> 1   ,   ?


 1    - ,     .        . :Smile:

----------

UA4NE, UA8U

----------


## msam

> 7610       .


     .      10   :Smile:         .




> 1    - ,     .        .


  ,         .             100  ,                 MB1...

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## UT2UU

> CI-V  ?   PW1?      ,    ..


   -   PW1,     ICOM -   .     :Smile: 




> 1    - ,     .        .



 MB1      ,   " " -    ,  .

*  7 ():*




> ?  ...,     ,     ,   ""?


   ,        CQ WW   . 
" " -      ,       Pentium - " ".
 :Smile: 




> DX-  ,   - ...  ,   !


    DX-   ?

----------


## RA4RT

> .,    -140.


"   " () 
   .

----------


## rz3bw

> ,     sdr.  !
>  .    ,     ,  .


  .   -  Flex-6700,  SUNSDR2 " ".      ,  ,    .
,     .
 IC-7300/IC7610 -  ,    ,   SDR . ..  ,      .  -   .
 ,      -      .
     .

       - IQ,  -   .
? ?   .
 SDR  -  .    .
      ?

----------

R2PA, R5AU, RA4RT, UA4NE, UA6AA, UA8U, UT2UU, UT4LW, ut7uv

----------


## Serg

> ..  ,      .  -   .


      21 ?!                           .   80  .
       700             ?   ,         .

----------

UA8U, UT2UU

----------


## rz3bw

> 700             ?   ,         .


,  .     .  :Smile: 

,             IQ  ICOM -    SUNSDR2 -        RX  .
 ,   45 .      SUNSDR2 -        ICOM  IQ ... 
       Afedri,   SUNSDR2     .

----------

Serg, UA4NE, UT4LW

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7610 RX ANT IN  OUT?
       ,        ( ANT1),     IC-7610?       ?
    ?

----------


## barmik

> IC-7610 RX ANT IN  OUT?


      RX IN,     ,    ,       I/O   IN OUT RX  .     ,    7600,    .

----------

Serg, UA4NE, UT2UU

----------


## ur5mid

> 140-,    SDR    -         .


       140

----------


## UA8U

> 7610       .


        ....  ?   RF    . PRE.

----------


## Kia2700d

> -


    . RX Out      ,       .     ,    !    ,          . 

.


   7610      - .  R8600  7610     ,   ,   .  .        .
    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ....  ?   RF    . PRE.


    -  7610     .   ,        ,         .

----------


## R7KD

> ,   45 .     SUNSDR2


  ,           , ?  :!:

----------


## Serg

> . RX Out      ,       .     ,    !    ,          .


,  ,       (  590).
..     ,    .   -   7610,  -   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> ,   45 .     SUNSDR2


  ,           , ?  :!:

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,     ,         ,   7610/7300 (-  RF) . :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

*UT4LW*, ,      ic-7610/7300        RF,  ,    ,   .    7610/7300    PRE.   PRE MDS  7300 -133 (ARRL),  ,   7610 (   ARRL)     .  PRE 1/2  -141  -143,  14 MHz.   .....  PRE OFF -123,   ON -133.    ?

----------


## RT3B

> ...
> SET/ANTENNA/RX-ANT
> SET/ANTENNA/TYPE/RX-ANT Connectors/Connect External RX Device
>       ANT  ,  ....


....
MENU/ANTENNA/RX-ANT
MENU/ANTENNA/TYPE/RX-ANT Connectors/Connect External RX Device
  .....

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    .   -   7610,  -   .


 !   
    7610...    .

----------


## rz3bw

> ...
> SET/ANTENNA/RX-ANT
> SET/ANTENNA/TYPE/RX-ANT Connectors/Connect External RX Device
>       ANT  ,  ....


      rx in  rxout?

----------


## UR5LAM

> ""


       ,   - .  ,       ,          ,    7610 -   , .. _RF-Gain    ,   _ , __  (    ).

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## UA8U

> SDR   .


           IC-7610/7300.       ZS-1,   Afedri .

----------


## UA8U

> SDR   .


           IC-7610/7300.       ZS-1,   Afedri .




> --,    -    :


      ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

,     40     -105 . ..  7300/7610     -30  (  ).    ,          -  RF .  7610   -30     .

----------


## UA8U

, ?    ?   , IC-7610    :Wink: 

*UT4LW*, 
   -30dB?       -105?

----------

msam, UR6EA

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7610   -30     .


     . 160 .            -30,    (   )   .     , .  7600  -18          .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RA4RT

> , ""    40   ,   160  .

----------

UA6LRR

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## RW3PS

> 40 .      40   -100 . ..      -133 (7300 -  )  -103 ,   ,     RF.


   ,      RF,      -103 



> ...    .


 ?
 ,    . ?    ,  ?      ,      ""  RF.   ,    ,       .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  ?


 IC-7610     0  -48 .
 -30   40     ,   20-  .       ?

----------

UBIK

----------

Dm-molot, R5DD, R5ZQ, R7KD, UA6LRR, UA8U, UT2UU

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    ,    .


           . 
   , .. -      :Smile:

----------

UBIK

----------

UBIK

----------


## rz3bw

30 dB  :Smile: 
   NC0B:
 7610   ,                3 dB        45 dB.   3   0  45     .  ,      30  ,   3    makes setting the net gain of the receiver a snap (  ) .           .        ,      3  -     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RW3PS

> . 
>    , .. -


               DX-a.
  ,          ,    .    ...

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR, UA8U, UBIK

----------

UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


  .                 . 

   /        ,       "  SO2R".  
   ,      -   " ".  :Smile:

----------

UA8U, UR6EA

----------


## RW3PS

> .   -30 .   ?


 .
  1 .   NC0B      ,      . .    ,   AF  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA4RT

> 40   .


  :Wink:  ?     .       .

----------

R7KD

----------

UA8U

----------


## msam

> *msam*,         7610 ,      7610      SS2


      ""   .       7610                    ?

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------

UA8U

----------


## msam

> 101- .    .   123/133   , , Flex-6x00, K3, TS-590, Ten Tec, ANAN,  ...    ,    .   ,     . ,  ,         (    ) ,        ( ) .


       .        -  .
  icom -      sdr   .




> ,     40     -105 . ..  7300/7610     -30  (  ).    ,          -  RF .  7610   -30     .


            3276 rw3ps

,  . 
,       .    ,          30,         ,  ?         -30 ?
    ,     ,       ?

   RW3PS;   21:30.

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ?     .


    ,   OVF    -   ,           ? :Smile: 



> 3276 rw3ps


 ,  .

    ,     ,   .    ,     -123/-133   ,       ,   .

----------

UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> ,   OVF    -   ,           ?


 ,     40,  ,     .


    v   dx  160.

----------

RK3KR, UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> .


 ::::      ,   ?

----------

UBIK

----------


## UT4LW

> 7610,  .


.  7610     3 .     ,         ,     OVF .

----------

R7KD, UBIK

----------


## RT3B

> rx in  rxout?


     ?    ?
 ?
_ MENU/ANTENNA/TYPE/RX-ANT Connectors/Connect External RX Device/   _ 



> 30 dB 
>    NC0B:
> ....  ,      30  ,   3   makes setting the net gain of the receiver a snap (    )

----------


## UN7RX

> 7300?


   !     "7300"?!    .






			UN7RX:
		

			 ,    -    IC-7610!         , ,    !
    !           ,     ,  !

----------

R5DD, R7KD, RA1WU

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA4RT

> ?


  -!        . ?   ?     ,   55   .  :::: 
     .        .

----------


## UA4NE

,           .      .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## Vikos

> , , "IC-7610  " ?


 - ?  :Wink:      " "      ::::       .

   ,      :  ,    ,     ,  .

----------

UBIK

----------


## Vikos

> ,  .


,    "" .    ,  . 

   !!!! :Laughing:  ::::

----------

UBIK

----------

UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> .     ( )      .      :    7610        ?


   7610?          ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

*msam*,  ,  RW3PS         .
    ,       ,    .    , ..    10 .
    IC-7610,   :         .        !

----------

UBIK

----------

UBIK

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .       .





> !


  ?

----------

Serg

----------

UBIK

----------


## UA8U

> .


  , , .

----------

UA4NE, UT4LW

----------

R6CA

----------


## UA8U

IC-7610,  : RM6AA, RL5A (  RZ3BW), RO4I, RT3B, RA4RT, R1BA, R5ZQ, UA6LRR, R4RA, UA9JKE. P.S.       IC-7610,        ,  .  IC-7610   .  .  . 73!

----------

UA8U

----------


## sgk

> ,        .


    IC-7610. :Razz:  *RA4RT*     IP+ .

  ,  7610  IP+   ()     "DITHER".   ,      .
      LTC2208    7610,        .       " ".      .

 -     " "  10 . ,   IP+  .    7610  .

----------

msam, UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> -     " "  10


, ,    ,         IP+
    .

----------

LZ1AO, R7KD, Serg, UBIK

----------


## R5DD

> IC-7610,  : RM6AA, RL5A (  RZ3BW), RO4I, RT3B, RA4RT, R1BA, R5ZQ, UA6LRR, R4RA, UA9JKE.


+R5DD...

----------

R7KD, RA4RT, UA8U

----------


## Serg

> ,   ,    .     . ,  7610      ,  !


 ,    ,  ? https://youtu.be/IF0W7-c-nCg

   , -            /    -  (RMDR). 

   - RMDR,        ,   80...90 ,       . (   ,     , ..       )

 ,       / (     ).

----------

UBIK

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC-7610


  ,      .          .    ,      .   40.   20.          (  ).     .              ICOM         .

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## sgk

> IP+     IC-7610    Sherwood-a,  o -   10dB.


  (Sherwood)      ()  .      (),   0,5 .      7610   .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1480693

----------

UBIK

----------

UBIK, UT4LW

----------


## Serg

> 


  .     : ,          .        !

----------

UBIK, UT4LW

----------


## barmik

...

   ,    1.03

The firmware will be updated to the following versions.
      Main CPU: 1.04
      Sub CPU: 1.01
      Front CPU: 1.00
      FPGA: 1.03


* 1.04

*

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,   ,    .     . ,  7610      ,  !





> .


           )))
       " ",         . ,            7610,    ,      ,   7610   ,        -   ,  ,     . ))) 
 ,     CW-,  7610        ,           CW-   (      ).    (.. )   " ",        ,    ,      80             250 /Sharp/AGC-F.

----------

UBIK, UT0UM

----------

RA1WU, UR5LAM, UT2UU

----------


## RA4RT

*UN7RX*,  .     7610      ,       .

----------

R7KD

----------


## ES4RZ

7610,   , ,         CW  7610     ( SDR).      .
!

----------


## R5AU

-       ,     ,       ,    
 APF     ?

----------


## rz3bw

> 100


 ,    IP+   ?

     .        RF  .
  .

----------

rn6xc, Serg

----------


## UA9OC

> .


,  ,   R5AU   "   "      " ".    .      ,       .

----------

R5AU

----------


## RA4RT

> 10-20


     20 .

----------


## UT4LW

> 20 .


   ?

----------


## Serg

> ,      ?


      -    .
        , ..   (" " )    ,         , ..   .

      - "   ",        , 21  -.

    -,          5-6 , ..   0-1  -     0-1    ,    .

----------

UBIK

----------


## ra3gn

ro4i
  ,     30-50 :           ,    .

----------


## ra3gn

ro4i
   ,          8   1().

----------

R5AU, RK3KR, rn6xc, UA4NE, UBIK, UT4LW

----------


## UA4NE

*RA4RT*, ,   ,  .   ,     ,        .          .     ,    .    -       .

         S-,    ,  .

      -)) Jazz forever.

----------

R5AU, Serg, UBIK

----------

UBIK

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


 .  -20  /    .     ?

----------

UBIK

----------


## UA6AA

?

----------


## UA3VBD

> ""     40    ""   .


, , ,         ?
       ?
P.S.
       SDR- WiNRADiO G31DDC Excalibur.

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA4NE

*UA3VBD*, == , ,         ? ==

       ( )     .           .      .    10      .

  ,    .

           S .   ,  (     ).

----------

RK3KR, UA3VBD

----------


## UA4NE

*UA3VBD*,              .       .

         .

     S-,     .       S-    .    S-            .

----------

RK3KR, UA3VBD

----------

Dm-molot, RK3KR, Serg, UA3VBD, UA4NE, UA6AA

----------


## UA6AA

7610   SDR ,  ...

----------

UT4LW

----------


## rz3bw

,   ICOM  IC-7610 -     .
, ,    ()    ,  . :Sad: 
  ,  ,         .
 -IC-7610      .

----------

RA4RT, UBIK

----------


## Serg

> -IC-7610      .


     come back  ?

----------


## rz3bw

> !
>          .          ( ..  )   .         .


, ,       1.04,   .  ,  .
  -  .

----------


## UT4LW

> -  .


,     ,       .  "100  "    . :Smile:

----------

UBIK

----------


## barmik

> .


  :::: 

      .   -     ,       () ""     .
  -     ,  ,  .
  -   ,    ,    .      .

      " " ,   - ,   0.005 - 0.01 .  :  : 

        ,   -    -    .

----------

Kia2700d, UBIK

----------


## RA4RT

> 


     .    .    ,      .       ? .    ,       ,          .  ,        ,           .
   , ..  ,   7300,      .  7610  .   90%   ,     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RK3TD

> ,    DVI         ?


, . 7610   )))
     -      .   .  ,  .
(       )
    .       :Wink:

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RK3TD

> IQ,       N1MM?


Bandmap  " "      N1MM.
     ,   IQ ,     .




> ,  .


   .  . - .
  ""   ,      .

        2.        SDC  ExpertSDR2.

----------

UA6AA

----------


## RK3TD

> N1MM     ... *


 .

    7300. 
    7610.

----------

rz3bw

----------


## rz3bw

RZ3CC.     -  IC-7610    -   .
 IC-7610  ,   IC-7300   ""     .

----------

RT5A

----------


## exAlex60

> IC-7300   ""  .


 ,         .

----------


## UT4LW

> -   .


,    ?

----------


## UA8U

> .


            - IC-7610     IC-7610,   .

----------

R5AU

----------

> -  IC-7610    -   .


    ?
  ... !
 !
.
 :Embarassed:

----------



----------


## UA4NE

*rz3bw*,  ..   , .        .

----------

msam

----------


## UA4NE

-        .       .    (    -   ,    ),      .

----------

LZ1AO

----------

R7KD, UBIK

----------


## UT2UU

> 7610   .


   ,     " ".
  ,   -  ,       "" -   ,   ""..
 :Smile:

----------

Kia2700d, LZ1AO, Serg, UA4NE, UBIK,

----------

LZ1AO, UBIK,

----------


## RK3TD

..,  ,   ic7610  -   .       .
   -  .
    UT4LW.

----------



----------


## Kia2700d

> 


   ab4oj,        :Smile: ..          ,

----------


## UT4LW

> 55


          ?     ? 
,   AB4OJ    ,    IC-7610. -    ,  -    .




> UT4LW


   .     ,        ,     ,     .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UT4LW

> ?             ?


  !      10            DDC . :Rolling Eyes:  :Smile:

----------

UBIK

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    IC-7610


   ,      .   7610 - 12.  
 -       ..

----------

*UT4LW*



> **   10            DDC


"",    7610, ?      ?

----------

Kia2700d, R7KD, RK3KR, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> AB4OJ


 AB4OJ      .   ,        ,  .       ,    -          (   ).   ,   .    " "     -))

----------

LZ1AO, R5AU, RK3KR, UT4LW

----------


## ra3gn

.
7610    ,   ,    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LZ1AO

> 


 ,     .    :Razz:    RZ3CC  -  ...

----------


## UT4LW

> AB4OJ      .


   . -  ,    DDC    ,         ARRL.



> " "


  .     IMD3  ,   .        DDC -  ,   .      .   ,   IP3 -         .

----------

R7KD, RK3KR, UA4NE

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,     ,


       IC7610 .
      RF gain   .

----------


## UT4LW

> IMD3



 
  -   !          IMD3     IP3.   ,   3-  ,   . ,    ,      .
     ARRL   IP3 as S5 - ..   IP3   MDS,   ,  IMD3   -97  (S5).      ?    -97 .  IMD3      ,     . ,   .

----------

UA4NE

----------

RFC9J

----------

,         //          .      ,   ,        .     .
         ,    " "  :Wink: .

----------


## UA4NE

ESR
     (7610 etc)   ,  ESR     .        SDR   .          .

----------

RFC9J

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## RA4RT

,
   ;
   ,
   ;
 
    ,

----------

RA4RT

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,         //          .


 ,    :     - . 
 ,     ,     ,
            . ICOM   ,
     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## sgk

,   IC-7610.

----------



----------


## RA3BA

S-   ?

----------

*UA6LGO
* ,      (  )           // .    ,       .  .         .
       (    )       .
  ,    ,  ..      7610: " ,  IC-7300     , ** ,        User Manual,    " " ."

----------

R7KD, RA4RT

----------


## R5AU

> *UA6LGO
> * ,      ....  
>        (    )       .


To  , UA6LGO

OffTop:

,         ,
   ,            ,      (    ,     )   .            .

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,


,  .         ,         SOT-23, 
    180  (   24000 . )?     ,   ,
  - ,     ?       SMD     
   . ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## UA8U

,        .

----------

*UA6LGO
*    ,  .     :Smile: 
         .     /      .         ( )   .  ..  ,  , ESD protection area,   ..                           .            .      ,      ,   .
      . 
 ""  .. "  "  .      ,       .

----------

R5AU, R7KD, UA8U,

----------


## sgk

> -....
>    .


    .



> ,    ....
>  ,... !


     c? :Razz: 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1480729




> !
> ....
>   HP8753D      .(

----------

R7KD

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> " "


,   .  70 -    ,   "".  "  ",  ,  .   .

----------

UBIK

----------


## UA6LGO

> "  ",  ,  .


   ?  ,   ?  , .    ?

----------

UA4NE

----------

R7KD, RU6DX, UA4NE

----------


## UN7CI

: *Kia2700d*

  ,         .      , ..            .
 - ,    -        -?
 ,    .       ,             ,    70-,   .

----------

Kia2700d, UT2UU

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## RA4RT

.

----------

RT5A, UA6LRR

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## RK3TD

!
     " " 7610 -  .
     ?
  ,        -   ANT, BK-IN  .
   .   -       500   .
   :




   -     .   1.04

  ,   1.04    ,  WX0V  .

----------


## msam

> !
>      ?


 1.03 -  .       .

----------


## UA9JKE

> " " 7610 -


        ,        ,      ,

----------

RK3TD, UA3VBD

----------


## R4DZ

,    ,     !

----------

R7KD

----------

RW4FD, UX3IW

----------


## UA4NE

*RA4RT*,      ,    .

----------


## RA4RT

> 


 ?    ,  ,   .






> 160  80


  - .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Serg

> 


    ?  ,  -      , .

----------


## R4DZ

> ?  ,  -      , .


   ,           ,    7300,   .

----------


## RK3TD

. 
  250,  APF,   160,    ,   -    .

  ,         ...

----------

msam, R9XU, RA4RT

----------


## RK3TD

> ICOM.


    Icom.   .

  RA4RT .       160.    ..

, . .

----------

RA4RT

----------

R9XU

----------


## sgk

""   IC-7610
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1484958
,         ?

----------


## UA4NE

*ES4RZ*,   ?  SDR  ( 7610   )            .         ""     .

----------


## ES1BA

> 7610, **


  ?

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## ES4RZ

> SDR  ( 7610   )            .


     . , ,       .
7600, 7200, 7000, -3, 857, 480....
   -  .

----------

R5ZQ

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## R5ZQ

> Icom.   .


           ,         .     ,  . 90%      . ES4RZ -      ,   7300    ,  ,     .   ,   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RK3TD

500.
     "" .
     .
   Icom.
,            .
  -   .

----------


## RK3TD

> -


 .    SPLIT.
  .

----------


## R5ZQ

. ,    .    .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UA8U

"",   :Smile:

----------


## RK3TD

> ,


   .       ,  Icom.
       .

   500 -     ,     USB.
      ,    ,  "  " ,      USB c/ .
    .        .

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## UA3GUX

> -  .    , .   ,     .


  ,      , 7610  SUN SDR2          :Razz: .

----------

rn6xc

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## UN3L

> ic-7610  ww 160 m CW.


!    IC-7300      ?

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Serg

> 200 .


SOFT  SHARP,  "  "  -?

----------


## Toly

to RZ3BW
  IC7610        160 ?

----------

msam

----------


## UA3GUX

> -.


  ,    ,    :Razz: .  .      590  3 ,     . :Smile:     ....

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA4NE

,    ""   ,     -.    ,             .     7610   .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA8U

> 30,   7610   90.


 ,        IC-7610?              ?    90 dB? ,      .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

*ra3gn*,   ATT 90 dB.    ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> 30


    30.     756  18  .   7610 90   ,45   .  3    , -6   160  80.  .

----------

R7KD, RV3DLX

----------


## RU6AI

> ,    1,8   57 (59   ),    60,   1   - ,         .     3,     30     60 (.  10)     .


      90  ?   ?  :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rz3bw

> !    IC-7300      ?


. ,   300   IC-7300     200   IC-7610

 IC-7610   ,  ,     ..   IC-7300  .
     IC-7610   - ,        . 
 APF/TPF .
     IC-7610   3 DB .




> SOFT  SHARP,  "  "  -?


\
 SHARP      .
  SOFT     .




> to RZ3BW
>   IC7610        160 ?


    ,   .    25        -         .
    .
   ,  IC-7610    .        .  160  80  . ,   .

*  5 ():*




> ,      , 7610  SUN SDR2         .


  .  . .  .  SUNSDR2  ,   .   .    ,      SO2R

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## rz3bw

> to RZ3BW
>   .  .


    .  -    K9AY.   LNA     , ..   IC-7610/IC-7300     .   .      160 - 80   .      (( ),      . 
, ,   -  IC-7610,         RX ANT          .   ,     -              RX. 
 ,       ,   ,       ANT RX    .

     R6YY   .
  .
http://ru6yy.qrz.ru/K9AY/K9AY.htm

----------

Toly, UA4NE, UA8U

----------


## ra3gn

ru6ai
    ,   7610                ,       .

----------


## RA4RT

> ?


  - .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## Serg

UR5LAM,    ?

https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support.../IC-7610/1_05/

UR5LAM,      ?

https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support.../IC-7610/1_05/

----------


## VA6AM

?
     7610
http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7610/7610notes.pdf

----------

K, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,     3-  (DRIMD3),      ARRL  68  (IP+ Off)  89  (IP+ On),       DDC.  IP3  ,     IP+   +20 dBm.

----------


## UT4LW

...        ,       IMD3   .


 1 -  ,   IMD3  MDS  IP+ = Off,  2 -  IP+ = On.     MDS -      IMD3.  68  89 .

----------


## UT4LW

,     SunSDR2 PRO?
,     ,  .   ,   ,      : 95 .

----------


## VA6AM

SS2  Noise Floor   ,     ,         SS2,    ,       . 
    7610   ,  SS2.
   7610,   -      


http://www.ab4oj.com/sdr/sunsdr/sunsdr2p_notes.pdf

----------


## VA6AM

SDR     ,      ...
        68  ,

----------

RA3BA

----------


## RA4RT

*UR5LAM*,  :Smile:          .   .     ,    ,    , ,    .

----------

> SDR


.
  -  CW Power Output   100   :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

,     ,    99 .
  . ,   ,  .
 -    ,       .            (..    ),     -     ARRL? :Confused:

----------


## UA8U

> ,     ,    99 .


 ,         AB4OJ,     .




> ARRL?


   ARRL     IC-7610       ARRL.     ARRL,   " ".

----------

> 7610,          AB4OJ.


 7610    .      .   (  )               .
*UT4LW
*,  ,        :* MY* IC-7610 User Rewiew & Test Report.
  ,        .  ,    .        .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 92  99  ?


    .

----------

msam

----------


## sgk

> 7610    .      .   (  )


     ,     "    ".          (   ).          IC-7610?     .

----------


## UA8U

> 7610    .


  ,   .  ,     .....,   .         .




> 


 ,     ,       .




> (  )               .


       ,    (    ).    ,   FM      .      .   "".




> .


  :Wink:

----------

msam

----------


## sgk

> ,  .          . 
> ......
>     ( ..      )  ,    ,    .


  -             7610    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1495018
   ,      .      .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    IFSS   .


-.    ,       68  89  .   92  99?

      68   83 .

----------


## UT4LW

.   ,   .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## Serg

DR3    -   ?

DR3 (Table 13)    ,          ,     .

                 ,     .

----------


## Serg

4:  DR3 -   ,  IMD3 - AGC OFF.

----------


## Serg

" " ,       ~20,       DR3...
    ,   "..  ."     ?!

*  30 ():*

-    ,        4,     :


 
Adam, still not clear why there are difference of DR3 (Table 13) data 92 and 99dB

And on graph data, there are points of DR3 (equalized to DUT noise level, same as DR3 procedure) - about 68 and 89dB!

From your report, DR3 data was measured with AGC ON (AGC-S), but graphical data shows AGC OFF.
Possible AGC influences on DR3 measurement ?!

IC7610 have some new AGC with action in ~20kHz range. Still not known exactly, if AGC OFF option disable it too or not ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> :


92  99         IP+.
   :    -      68  89dB,    (          ) -     92  99dB ?(       - -    ).
  -   .
      (   ) [   ] -  -      ? (        ).

----------


## sgk

> 7610?      ?


 ,  , 7610       ?

----------


## UT4LW

,  IMD.        .
     ""  -     :



 ,   IC-7610   ,   ,   13    !    IC-7800    ,    25-30     SDR,   . :Embarassed:  :Sad:

----------


## UT4LW

> 


    ,   , ..  ,       .

 
,     16       .

----------


## ra3qdp

?    ?

           ?    ?




> ,   , ..  ,       .


 -     !           ?

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

*ra3qdp*,  ,    ,   .
    :

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1517864668

       ,   68  89,     -    92/99,       DR3    .

----------


## Serg

*ra3qdp*,      (on graph data    ). -  VA6AM     .  ,      ,    .

  ,  ,      ,      ( ,   7300/7610  -  ,      ,        ) -      .

 "   92/99" -    -     .



 
Adam, 
 It is still not clear to me why there is a difference of DR3 (Table 13) for values 92 and 99 dB (IP+ Off and IP+ On)

On your Test report document graph data *(Page 20, Figure 5a)* there are points of DR3 (equalized to DUT noise level, the same as DR3 procedure) - about 68dB (133dB - 65dB) and 89dB (129dB-40dB)!

From your report, DR3 data measured with AGC ON (AGC-S), but graphical data shows AGC OFF.
Could it be that AGC influence the DR3 final results ?!

IC7610 has some new AGC which works in a ~20kHz band pass range. 
It's not said anywhere about IC-7610 if AGC OFF option could disable that AGC narrow action?

----------


## msam

> 281417
>  7610,           AB4OJ.


    4-5    .

----------


## Kia2700d

> "" -   "".     ?


         20 .    ,    




> IC7610 have some new AGC with action in ~20kHz range. Still not known exactly, if AGC OFF option disable it too or not ?

----------


## sgk

> AGC     -  IC-7300


  7610   .  " "  .      .  .       .         ,       .

----------

UA3VBD

----------

UA8U

----------


## ra3qdp

"       ,       "
   ,       - ,   , ..   -   .
     .  -          -  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,     ARRL.       99 ,       .


     ? UT4LW?   "  "? ????




> . ,   3      ,       80- ?


       ,    "  " (    ).




> DDC.


       DDC           ,     .

----------

ut7uv

----------

K

----------

> ,  ** * ,   * .


     !
    ,   .    :::: ?
- -     ?   .
  ()     .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> "   "


 .   ,      .  ,       92  (IP+=Off)      .   .   ( - )      ,      .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 ?      ,         ,   ?     ,        ,  ? :::: 
        ,     ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RW4FD, UA4NE, Vikos,

----------


## Vikos

UT4LW, ,  ""   .         .  .
   ,   .

----------

RW4FD, UA4NE,

----------


## ra3qdp

> IC7610 have some new AGC with action in ~20kHz range.


   ? (        20 )
-    ,   -  .
,      ,   . .

----------


## Serg

ra3qdp: 
>   ? (        20 )

       OVF, -      25    .
 -  - ,    OVF   15,  RW3PS    7300.
   -     ... 

,  -  ,      ,       . 
  -   .  .

       - -  .
,     DR3   (   ?!),   ,     ,             (..     DR3   ).

----------


## VA6AM

,     ,          OVF
      ,      
      OVF ,

----------

R7KD, UA4NE

----------


## sgk

IC-7610
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1495779
     AB4OJ "    ".      AB4OJ,      "" 20 .    ,   ,            .         -127 .             7610.




> ,    ,         ?


       ,       1- .        .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 ,   ,      , , 500 .
      4 ,    ,    16       500 .       .      4,   1  - .       ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> " "?


 . ,      IC-7610   -120  -    . 
  IC-7610    ,    ,   "",             -120  -   !  ,  :



     ,  -...

----------


## sgk

> ,                  ?


      .



> ,                ?   ,       "   "?


,           ,          .   ""  ( 96 .   )   ()     .

----------


## sgk

> .


   IC-7610,    5 .     SDR ( 3621)  3 .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,   SDR-      .
 ,      500 ,    , ..  ,  APF, NR,  ..  -  ,   ,   . ))

*  22 ():*

  PACC .   .
Air Noise -    . ,    ,       500.
       IC-7610.
  ,  20   ,    SDR,   IC-7610     ...

----------

RK3KR, UA3VBD, UA4NE

----------

R7KD

----------


## RW3PS

> ,    ,       500....


.    ?
   ....



> .

----------


## RW3PS

,    "  "  "    ".
      ,    SDR-,    SDR,   Icom.
         .    .     ,    .    ,    /,  ,   ,   , .    , , , , .

----------

R2AC, R7KD, UA8U

----------

rz3bw

----------

> 


 .
  ,         ,    .

----------


## R7KD

> 


,   .   ,    ,.    "  "   . ,  :Razz:      .          SS2.  ,     ,  .

----------

msam, UA8U,

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     ,  .


   ,  ?    AB4OJ.   ?



> ,     .))))


,        .  ,         Flex-6300  IC-7610.         ,   .

----------


## ra3gn

rm6aa
,      ,     .
  ,  (  ),    ( )     .
;  590   , 28    3  3 ,  590   .

----------


## msam

> ,  20   ,    SDR,   IC-7610     ...


      7610 

*  5 ():*

      7610   -    .   .     .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   ic7300 . SD .  .      ,(   )  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
     (590  ),    .
       "".

----------


## UT4LW

> IC-7610


,            ,  "7610   " ? :Smile:

----------



----------


## R5DT

!    ....    .    / .        ,    dbm  dbd.  
        IC-7610,    SunSDR2 Pro ,       ( ),    -.
   ,      (      FT-2000),     SunSDR.         "" .   ......      .

----------

msam

----------

R7KD

----------


## RK3TD

> -120     7610   .


 - :

----------

msam, UA4NE

----------


## UA8U

> ,            ,  "7610   " ?


 ,  ,     IC-7610,        (,   ,     ).

----------

UA3GUX, UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

,       , IC-7610  .  ,    .



> ,


  .       IC-756PRO3 ,  TS-590  .   , ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RK3TD

> 


  :  -120     7610.
    ,       -   .
       .

----------

Eugene163, msam, UA8U, UT4LW

----------

Eugene163

----------


## msam

> .


  6,360  :Super: 

             ,  7610  .   ""  ?     7610?        RM6AA.

----------


## ua9d

> .   ,    .,        .




! 
    . 
  !      "  IC-7610",            IC-7610 ,   ,     ,            ,               ( ,)    ,        Icom-7610              (    :Razz: ).      (  )        ,            -          IC-7610         IC-7610.

----------


## Llll

> ,  7610  .   ""  ?     7610?


    SDR   +10  -      10        0 .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

,  S-  ,     QSO, 14.177.00. , .

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## RA3BA

> S-  ,     ,       ,      S-? -    .


, ,  .    S-,    4 .,  5 .        .    !   -  .    ,   ,    -  .

----------


## Llll

> ,   +10 . RM6AA -           +10


   ,        :Wink: 
        P. AMP -  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ?


   .   ,   ,     756PRO.  ,      .

----------


## Llll

> !          AB4OJ.


   ,           -    ?

----------


## R7KD

> "  IC-7610",


          .   .       ,    SS2.,  ..  IC 7610.  .

----------


## R7KD

+/- 20 db.

----------


## RW3PS

/      ,     /  .   .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## WT2J

,   .

 
I have/had the same difficulty with the signal amplitude on the 7300 display when I first purchased it.
Spoke  to an Icom engineer who said they had sold a great many of these  sets...the engineers knew what they were doing...they did not listen to  amateurs who knew three fifths of bugger all about radio and that they  had absolutely no intention of issuing any kind of firmware/software fix  for an issue that only the operator/user was concerned with. I will not  be buying a 7610 or any other Icom for that matter.

I am evangelical about SDR but the community really do need to get a grip of these suppliers.

David - G4PNX




  7610   .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15QTjZHy3qQ

----------

UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

> they did not listen to amateurs who knew three fifths of bugger


.. -,    .    0.6,      .  :Super:

----------

R7KD

----------


## WT2J

https://www.eham.net/ehamforum/smf/i...,118211.0.html
,                  .
73's

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## RW3PS

*Kia2700d
*  ::

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Serg

2 ra3qdp    ,      :


 

Hello, Adam.

Thanks for your reply. 
So we still have difference of DR3 values, for the one calculated from IFSS curve and other direct measured "legacy way". But your measument "legacy" DR3 value vs Rob's NC0B is near same!
Just opinion: possible it is not true statement (for sdr radios like IC-7610), about to calculate DR3 value from the IFSS graph...


About AGC action, there is probably only documented note -  on the IC7300 block diagram, that show source point for AGC signal: down-converted in FPGA digital IF passband is taken in DSP processor (IC901) before BPF block. See copy of the service manual page:

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...5&d=1518072051

And from your Test reports (for 7300/7610), in respect of measuring ADC clip level, there was number of 25kHz offset marked and it was interpreted (mistake) as AGC working bandwidth...
But as you wrote in last message - AGC only function in the selected demodulator BW, its clear now.

----------


## Serg

ra3qdp,
  ,         (   PDF-), imho    ,   . (DR3)

*  9 ():*

P.S.        , ..       ,       ,       .

----------

ra3qdp

----------

RK3KR, UT4LW

----------


## RA3BA

25 ! -    S-.  7300   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RK3TD

> 25 !


    .    -      .
  -   3.5  Adjust menu.




> ?


 -     . .. ,   "" .

----------

Llll

----------


## RK3TD

> IC-7610       5  2-


  .     EXPAND.
-   .    .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## sgk

> ?


   ""     .     .

----------


## UT4LW

SS2,   IC-7610.    , ..,    ,        -  ( )  40 ,     -. ... :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

.         ,      .    .

----------

RK3KR, Serg, UT4LW

----------


## R7KD

> .


         5 ,   .   ,   .      ,  - .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    "" DR3?


 .      :Neutral:

----------


## sgk

> SS2,   IC-7610.





> .


 ""        LTC2208 (   IC-7610)    .            .       .

----------

R7KD

----------


## msam

> 50   .  ATT  PREAMP.
> -  .   - 50     9 .


    12 ?

----------

RK3TD

----------


## UT4LW

> +- 12


    - 70...-80 .    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> 12


    12 .  - 73 db,  ,preamp .
 , S -    9 .

----------

msam

----------


## sgk

IC-7300   .

----------

LZ1AO

----------


## RK3TD

> 12 ?


.     -  . Rfg . 
   ,   .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ""  -  6


     .      .

----------


## RK3TD

> "" -?


   .




> 


 ,      ...

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

...     ?

----------


## sgk

> ).        : SDR    .


    ,     .  .      LTC2208   IC-7610.



> ,       S3        S9+60.     110.


 96 .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ?


          ,     .                  .    ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## Stabor

> ....


      ?        .  ,    . 




> .


     .   ,       S9+60,           . 




> ,    7610   ,       "".


  ,      :     .  :  ,     ,    ! 
  :  ?      SDR-? 
      7610  :Smile:

----------


## Stabor

> .....
> a   .


  .
  , .

----------


## UT4LW

*RM6AA*, ,        -40   -  (, 9 )   ,    ,     ?       9+60?

----------

> :     .


  ! :Super:

----------


## RK3TD

*UT4LW*,
 ,   ,    .

----------

Kia2700d, msam

----------


## Stabor

> 100 .


   100 .   ...
          80 -      .    40 -   .

----------


## UA8U

?

----------


## UA8U

> 7610    VFO


    ?      ....? DUAL    ?   ,   ....  ::::

----------

R7KD, UX3IW

----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge8eujzcfSo

----------


## UT4LW

,   Dual-watch     VFO   ?  ?

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

> ,   Dual-watch     VFO   ?  ?


!
    .
,       WX0V.    ,      .   ,   .
 ,     ,      .
0 , ..

----------

R7KD, UA4NE, UA8U, UX3IW

----------


## RK3TD

> 


               ..
 40  () - .  .
,         -   ,   -    -...

----------

msam, R4DZ, UA4NE

----------


## UT4LW

,   ?
 ,  " "  ,    VFOB  - . ..      VFO.
  - ,      IC-7610   DUAL-WATCH    DX-Up... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  -  .
  DUAL-WATCH.

----------

R7KD

----------


## Serg

-   2         .                . 
    ,   .

>     IC-7610    

      RC-28.

----------

> 


    , 
UT4LW     .
  ,     !
 ::::

----------

R7KD

----------


## Serg

2 ua8u: http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7610/main.html

_MAIN and SUB receivers  can operate independently on different bands and modes (emissions). SUB  receiver tuning knob available by plugging RC-28 controller into front-panel USB -A port._

..         .   -        .

----------


## Serg

,  Rc-28         ,  .    ,      7610,  300   ,     ,     ...

----------

R5DT, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## UC4F

I/Q-? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rz3bw

> I/Q-?


      ?
        .
  ICOM -  ,      IC-7610.
       .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## rz3bw

> -  HDSDR -



 ,    .
 -      . :Razz: 
..     IC-7610.

----------


## RA3BA

> IC-7610.


  ?   !

----------

Serg

----------


## RK3TD

> ,      IC-7610.


,  .         SunSDR2  Flex.

... , 7610  )))
         SS2,     ,   R7AB    SS2.

----------


## Serg

>Improved the external display output signal.

 ,      . ,  HD- ?

----------


## rz3bw

> >Improved the external display output signal.
> 
>  ,      . ,  HD- ?


_  HD (High Definition)     ,    (  720576).   HD ( HD ready)      1280720,          ,  , 19201440. 
_
     ,    HD  ?

 800x600 -   .

*  30 ():*

    ,    ,     ?
 :Razz:   -  ,      IC-7610   IC-7300.

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## Serg

> 800x600 -   .

 , 800  600    14"    90,     -   .
    -  1920  ... - ,    .

  -   -,     .         ,        .

----------


## BIRUSS

.       .   .

----------


## Kia2700d

.       FTDX101D.     7610. :Super:

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .


   IC-7610   3100$, HRO. ,  ,         .

----------


## VA6AM

> ICOM         .


 :Super:

----------

K, R4WBB, R5DT, ua3lls, UA6LRR, UA8U,

----------


## UA8U

> ,    .


 ,        .

----------


## Kia2700d

7610          .    -  3     pse  AB4OJ.

----------

Kia2700d, R7KD

----------


## msam



----------


## R5ZQ

ICOM   ,   .  ,  .

----------


## RT3B

> (   groups.io)     .


  ???
.....
    ... ...

----------


## RK3TD

> 7610          .


      ?
  ?    ?

----------


## UA6LGO

.     ,   \  
       . , , ...

----------


## UA6LGO

IC-7610         ,  , ,   .
,   ,       .    
,   ,    ,  ,  .
   202010 ,  5- .   ,  
   .

----------

UT0UM

----------


## UA8U

,   ?       ,   ,    ?

----------

msam, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7610    ?


   ICOM ,     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA8U

> .


   .     .       . :::: 




> .


   ? :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

,  0,  1 :::: . ,         ?





> ,    .


          ? P.S.     ,   YAESU/ICOM/KENWOOD,        .

----------


## Kia2700d

> Kenwood HC-6    - 12 Om      100 .
>   Yamaha -120         .


    -    .

  ..    8-10      (8  ),        .                .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## rz3bw

> .


  -    120  .
 12    .
     .
   .
  Kenwood HS-6 (12 )    , ..     .
   ? ,     ?

----------


## rz3bw

> " ",           200 , .
> ,   ,


   ?     IC-7610?     .

----------


## RZ6MB

> -  . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORAHlqEoZQQ


       ?

----------


## RZ6MB

?        ?

----------

RZ6MB, UA8U

----------


## RZ6MB

.     7300  7610 OVF 
 .        .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA3VBD

> ?


    WiNRADiO ()  G31, G33, G35, G39    "ADC CLP"     S-  .           .       .

----------

RZ6MB, UA4NE

----------


## UA6LGO

> 2208       OF (overflow, underflow)       .


   SDR     -        .       .
         -     .        
   -       .

----------

K, R7MU

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7610


      SUN SDR.   ,  .       .    ICOM  .     ,   ,  - ,             .        SS,     .    .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,   "".


      7610 -   ,      .  :Embarassed:

----------


## msam

> 7610 -   ,      .


      icom ...         :Smile:

----------


## R7MU

> 7610 -   ,      .


7610 -     ICOM  :: !!! RA1QHF   .  :!:

----------


## R7MU

,      ?     /  qrz.ru

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA1WU

,        ,
 .

----------


## R7MU

#3834 - ,   7610  ""???   - "".      >3800 ,     . *RA1QHF*   . ,   .... ,  ,    .      ,     ,          .

----------


## UT4LW

> SS-2,    RA1QHF,  100W ,   ,        ...


...    (KXPA100)   $2750. ,     ,     , ,  , ...    .
       : SS2 -  SDR,  IC-7610 -   DDC   DUC ,   . :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> $2750.


   260  .

* E-Coder Plus*
















> 3410


   ?     ?




> :


   . IC-7610  ,  SS   . :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

*UN3L*,     IC-7610      ?




> ..    PRO ,


   ...    PRO     ,     ...

----------


## VA6AM

,   ,   SS2    ... .
  7610  ,    :Razz:

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,  ???


 
 .

----------

R7MU, UA3GUX, UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

,     /    . UT4LW,     IC-7610   ????

----------


## UR5LAM

> :      IC-7610. ,   IC-7610          . ,  4000$


 ,       ,    .     ,   ,  ,     ?  ::::

----------


## UA8U

> ,


        IC-7610     ? ,  :::: .



> ,


        ,  IC-7610      ss-2     :Wink: 





> ,  ,


   ",   ...."




> ?


      , , " " ::::

----------

ua3rmb,

----------


## UR5LAM

,   ,     ,            ..     .     7610  ,   Icom    ,         .   ,   .    SSB     7610?    ?

*  5 ():*




> ,    CW .
>     ?


    ,       ,  ,  ,     ,   ESSB,   .   ,       .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

RA1WU

----------


## UR5LAM

?       ,    ,     3640.      ?       ?

----------


## UR5LAM

.   ,   , ..      .  ,      ,      3$.  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

:Razz:  ,   7610,        ...   ""   ,  ...  ...????   ...   ?,    ,     ??    ???
    - " ",  :Crazy:   ???

----------

UA6LGO, UR4MJK, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------

R7MU, UA8U, UR8EN

----------


## UT4LW

,   "  " -   .    ""?
       , ,       ?     ,    ,  ,  ..       IC-7610     SDR-  .        1.    "  "   .    ,   "  "  "" SS2,    SDR-,    .

, ,      IQ   7610      ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## rz3bw

> , ,      IQ   7610      ?


  -   .      IQ  -  ,   -   .

----------

R7MU

----------


## rz3bw

> DDC             ?


  ?
  - . :Super: 

   -    .
    -            .
-     -  :   , -          .

----------

UT4UCM

----------

> ,   .....





> .


 :::: 
      ,     99-.




> , ,  ...   ...


     ... .
-    ,  -       .



> 


   ... :Razz:  ... .

  7610,           .
  ,  -  .     !
 ::::

----------


## UR5LAM

590- ,      ,      .

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ,     3640.      ?


 ,          ?    DX?     ICOM  /   ,    ,  ,   MIC TONE.  ,  ,      ,  3640   .




> ,


     essb :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> 3$.


    3k$  ,         .     , ,      :Wink:

----------


## R6LCF

> ... ... .


  :     233 (      )       .....    .    .......    .   .           ,    .
   ic 7610     ,     ic7300    Kenwood........       !     SunSDR 2 Pro .  ,.

----------


## UR5LAM

,        7610     :
-       ?
-         -  usb?
-       ,        (RX1, RX2,  )?
-    RX2   TX1,  ?
-        ,           ?

----------


## UR5LAM

1.   ,   ,     ?
2.    .         7610.      -   .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   ,        ,    .

----------


## UA8U

:Smile:

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UA8U

> 6700?


  ,   .    .

----------


## UA8U

.

----------

UA8U, UR5LAM

----------


## R7MU

, HDSDR       c ExpertSDR2   7610?

----------

R7MU

----------


## sgk

sgk:
		


    7610!

----------

R5ZQ,

----------


## R5ZQ

-     .      500         -20, 30. , 750.

----------


## R5ZQ

, .    ,      .    .   , 7600  .  .

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> ,   :
>      7610.
>            ,   
>      ,


  ic.    ic 7300        .
     : SunSDR 2                    .   .   !

----------



----------


## UA6LRR

> ?


    QUICK

----------

UN3G/7

----------

K

----------


## UB3DMF

-  ,          1   2   . ? -  ""... .

----------


## UR5LAM

(PAmp2 On), 5000-    -            ( ,  5000- ). 7610        ,   DIGI-SELECTORS   ,      ,   . ICOM   ,   PAmp    ,   DIGI-SEL   .  -  .

----------

K

----------


## UR5LAM

,   !     ,   .   ,    ?

----------

R7MU

----------

*Kia2700d*, 
    ?

----------


## msam

> ,   !


.
      "" SDR     7610?          7610    "" SDR,   .

    7610  ss2      ,      .     - 7610     .          7610?
         ss2.   ss2            .

 7610   -      .

----------

R2AC, R7KD, UA6LRR, UA8U,

----------


## UR5LAM

*msam*,
   ,  ?     7610  5000-,      IC,    ,  Icom        7610.   ,  ,   ,     .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

, ,     ( :::: ),  UA8U        ?

.

----------

R7MU

----------

R7KD

----------


## RT3B

ICOM   RS-BA1 v2  
:
http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7610/1_10/
       1.06,
     1.06, 
   1.10.

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## R7KD

> 


 , .,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UT4LW

,       IQ.

----------


## UT4LW

CW Skimmer (    ),  .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RK3TD

"  !"
   -  " " (((

----------


## LZ1AO

> I/Q ?


  IC-7610_ENG_ExtIO_Inst_  n_OG_0.pdf    ,     CW  - narrow,   24kHz  wide - 170kHz.    Icom -  IO_DLL,    CW skimmer-,    Softrock, Fs=192kHz

@UT4LW -   - GUI Icom- IO_DLL,  . :Wink:

----------

R5AU, UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

> ,     IQ?


    CWSkimmer     .
,  ,  SDC  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RK3TD

> ,      ?


       IQ.         HDSDR...
          DSP  .
     -  7610   ,     HDSDR -    ?   7610.
   SDR   -  SS2  Flex...

----------

RN3QN, UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

> .


    extIO   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UT0UM, UT4LW

----------

K

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 BDR (20 kHz) = 120  (  )  RMDR = 127 .  .  :Crazy:

----------

R5AU, UR5LAM

----------


## R5AU

> .


    3,     ,  ,     ,

----------

K

----------


## UA8U

,         ,    , PA1HR,     .      BDR  TS-590  Ten-Tec Eagle.    PRODUCT REVIEW   .



> 


    ,    ARRL,     QST   2018.     .    http://www.arrl.org/files/file/prote...D_REV_1018.pdf

----------


## UA8U

> ?


    rz9ui  mail.ru

----------

K, R5AU, UA8U, UT4LW,

----------


## sgk

.      ARRL?

----------


## UA8U

IP+: " , WB1GCM,            Arrl Lab IC-7610.      ,        (  IMD  , 3IMD DR)   2   101     IP+.  IP+   ,     3    ,   3IMD DR     14 .             ,    +.  ,      ,    1,     ."

----------


## UA8U

> .


   .     ,       .

----------


## R6LCF

> 


 .
  :     - SDR ,        SunSDR2Pro    .               ........    !
P.S.   ic7300   .......

----------


## rz3qs

> !


  ,  SS2  CW,            SSB.

----------


## UA8U

> ,


    ?




> SSB.


     ,                 :Wink:  :::: 



> SS2


    SS2?    , SS2       . :Sad:

----------


## sgk

> usb   hdsdr     100%       100


       HDSDR   160      IC-7610 RMDR  ARRL.

----------


## RK3TD



----------

R7KD, RZ3AGI, sergdoc, UA8U

----------


## serge/

ic7610          .    "Notch-"          ,   ""   ,    3000?           ?   "Noise Reduction"   cw          ic7563?             ()    "Noise Reduction"   .    3000  ic756 3          "Noise Reduction" 7563  ,     .  3000   ,    7610   ,             .  "Noise Reduction"    ic756,     .       Notch-        ...   .     .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

serge/

----------


## rz3bw

> .
>     Notch filter.
> 
> https://youtu.be/HgkYTS2NaRU


,  .            .
       .

----------


## R7KD

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd32jP_2zDA


  ,auto notch   .  ssb,    ,..        .   ss2,  lam  lw  :Razz: .

----------

Eugene163

----------

LZ1ZJ, R6LCF, ROMAS-LY3CU, UR5LAM

----------


## R5ZQ

> NF  3    ,    .


    3  .    ,     .

----------

serge/

----------


## serge/

....       "Notch filter"?  3000  ,             ,             .  ,           .      ,          .   ,    ,        Yaesu.

----------


## UA9JKE

Win41comSuite  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------

> SunSdrPro2     IC-7610


 !
 :!:

----------


## RA3BA

> ,    ?


7300  ,   ,    , .  ! ,    .

----------

Eugene163, RA3BA, rn6xc

----------


## serge/

,                ...       :Razz:       ,        .      ,          10- (    ).      ,   ,       .  ,   Yaesu      .    756 3  3000    ,    ,             3000-.  !

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,    .


       .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .       7610,   ,        **, *  +   .*


     .

----------


## UR5LAM

.     SSB .

----------


## sgk

> ,  .
>  contest,  20 - .  , ,preamp 1 ,     ovf


         IC-7300. ,      IC-7600  IC-7300   ?    ?

----------

EA8DIG

----------


## sgk

> ,    ?


              .    7610  7300 ?



> ?


    ,    7610            250    .

----------


## sgk

> .....


   7610  7300 .       .



> ss2


        .



> contest.


       .    7610     .

----------


## msam

> .
> .


 .                              .

*  6 ():*




> ,   2 . ss2,   .   .   ,   .   . 73 !


 ,       ,       .   ,       ,        30      ,     :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

R7KD, ua3rmb, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  .    ,     .


 , ...
  ,    ,         ,  ,      . ,     80 ,         , ..  100 .
:    ,     ,     OVF.  :Wink:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R7KD

> OVF.


,     ,  ?    400 ....

----------


## UT4LW

IC-7610   . :Shocked:  7300  .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## UT4LW

.  ,   ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

,          500 Hz  3,6 KHz.    CW   ESSB? ::  ::::

----------


## UA8U

> ,   "





> CW   ESSB?


 ????? P.S.    /,    IC-7610  IC-7300.

----------

R7KD

----------

RK3KR, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RA1WU

, CW    3.6  ? :
 -     ""...

----------

R7KD, RW9DW, UA8U

----------

> .


    ,   .
 ? 
 ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,  ?




> /,

----------


## RN3GP

> 


        ,    . ::::

----------


## R4DZ



----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

,     -151.

----------


## R7KD

> ,     .


, good.    .   ICOM 7100  ,30%   ,    ..   ,       ,   .   ""    151   . 73 ! :!:

----------

RT5Q

----------


## R6LCF

*.
*   DTMF  HM 151 Icom       .         8   ic7300  .     151 .     .http://tinymicros.com/mediawiki/imag...ice_Manual.pdf

----------


## R7KD

> 


,  ,  .,,   ,     .   7100, ,  ,       . :!:

----------


## R7KD

> ,


,  ., ,   .... ,- ,   .   . 73 !

*  15 ():*




> ,


,  ., ,   .... ,- ,   .   . 73 !



> ""      8    7300


,     ,..  , . :!:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R7KD

,    7610 ?  ,    .,     ,     " "  :!:

----------


## UT4LW

, IMD5,  IMD3,   ,  SDR,  ,   ,     . :Rolling Eyes:  :Super:

----------

R7KD, ROMAS-LY3CU,

----------


## UT4LW

,    (  ). :Smile:

----------

R4DZ

----------


## UT4LW

> 890   . ?     9000.


    IC-7610? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> , IMD5,  IMD3,   ,  SDR,  ,   ,     .


    ???
        ?

   7610   6600        .
 , ,   , ,   ,  ,       .
    7610,    (  ),   .
     ,     .
    (-       )     .

----------

R7KD, RA4RT, ua3rmb,

----------

*R7KD ,    7610 ?  ,    .*
,  !
    IC-7610. 
  -,            .
       .
  IC-7610    ,   .     ,  .
           DX-.
      .



*  33 ():*

----------

R7KD

----------

R7KD, UA3LM, WT2J,

----------


## RA4RT

> HDSDR (   ),     ,


   ,   .       .

----------

rz3bw

----------

UA3LM

----------


## RA4RT

> (  ).       ,


 .     ,   3      200 ,   890   500  .  :Smile:  ,    890  DSP      ,    3   .
   ,          ,   -     .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    890  DSP      ,    3   .


    .       , ..   ,     .         ( Sharp),         ( ).
 ,   , ..      ,    ,     .

----------


## RA4RT

> .       , ..   ,


,     ,        ,       ,  .

----------


## rz3bw

.
   sunsdr2    SUNSDR2,     IC-7610 - IC-7610,  Flex -    :Razz: 
      IC-7610 -     .

----------

R7KD, RT3B

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> RL3A   6400     ?
>      ,   !    9000         .


 ,  .

,      .
    ))

----------


## RA4RT

> HD SDR   7610    ?


 https://groups.io/g/ic-7610/messages

    ,  .    ,   7610,  890.

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> ,    -   !
>     .      6500   7610      .  7610 .     .


    6600
 ,        EU6AB,     ,    )
 .
 -,   ,        3.0
    .
 , ,     .
    ,   -,  .
         QSY     ,     ,     -,         .

----------

UA3LM

----------


## msam

> SO2R  6600 .
>   ,     .
> ...


  .       .  :Smile: 
  . 
 7610      , ,           20    ,  att    -    .

----------


## rz3bw

.   digi-sel -     . 
  .

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> .       . 
>   . 
>  7610      , ,           20    ,  att    -    .


,    ,    6600   SO2R   ?
   .
  ,  ,       ,    CQ       300   ,    TI7W.
,        SO2R,       , ,  .
          SO2R,        .
,  ,         6600,    SO2R          ?

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> .      
> .


,    ,        .
,   ,    .
,  ,   ,    ,    .

      ,   6600   SO2R.
, .
     SO2R,         , , ,   .
     ,     .
   ,     .

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

-       7610.
       ?

----------


## msam

usb   icom. 
https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support...-7600/usb1_30/

        com .      .

----------

ra6wf

----------


## km6z

,      .   Washington  ICOM AMERICA. , ,     .     YAESU USA,     .
   , 73!

Contact Icom America 
*Technical Support Department*
800-253-1498
Monday - Friday 4AM to 5PM PST

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## K2ANZ

( Icom)       30-60   ,      ,    .  , .   ,  ,  .   . 73

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


  .
 :Crazy: 

      ?

----------

Kia2700d, R5DT

----------


## VA6AM

> ,     .
>     .


Yaesu  ,     ,   ... Kenwood ,   ,    .
  - -,       .

----------



----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## msam

> 


 c  , ?     ANAN 100.

----------


## K2ANZ

*Kia2700d*  
__ 
WA6JKN     .

----------


## K2ANZ

,      ,      Icom     .        7610,    .

----------


## R5DT

.....

.

----------


## DL1KBX

.  ic-7000  .      (  )      "" ?
!

----------


## R7KD

,1,5    " good limonad".     .   , .  . 73 ! :!:

----------

cimos,

----------

rv3kj

----------


## R8XAQ

[QUOTE=R8XAQ;1720510] SSB-Digi  IC-7610
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/52GJ/3TUVK7SSK

----------


## UN3G/7

> SSB-Digi  IC-7610


   ?  OmniRig          .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  7610    .

----------


## R3EC

> ..


    ...  .

----------


## UR4MCB

,       .
 IC-7610       TI-5000.
  SSB .
      CQ (..    ,    ""   ).
            .                  CQ.

   -      ,                 .             .      SSB  SSB-D (     )    .

----------

K

----------


## R5ZQ

. ,        USB. ,  . CONNECTED FILE   .  ,.       .

----------

> .


        ( , RSB-1  .) :Razz:

----------



----------


## R5ZQ

> 


, . ,  .




> 


  ,   ,        .,   .

----------

